# Looking for Bump Buddies! (due Early-Mid February 2013)



## Premomt

Hi Ladies! :wave:
I'm aprox. 5-6 weeks along now, and Looking for a few friends to share the journey with :thumbup: 
I've had alot of fun with my TTC buddies previously, and would love to have some of you to cheer along and complain to as we progress through the 9 month stretch.

As we get a few members we can choose a team name, and share our EDD, gender findings, birth plans etc etc etc...

looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## lxb

:wave: Oo.. I'm just 2 days behind ya~ Happy Sweet Pea week!

EDD Feb 2nd~! :dance:


----------



## lch28

Hey ladies can i join? I am due February 14th.. 
i went to my scan yesterday - and nothing. so i was really sad, my doctor told me it was fine, i thought i was 5w2d, then realized i ovulated on cd20 (used opks and charting) which means i am actually 4w5d. Hopefully that explains why we didn't see anything.. he said not to worry but i can't help it. Got my beta levels checked again - impatiently waiting for those results.. at 11dpo my beta was 52. yesterday was 18dpo so hoping it will be a nice big number to put my mind at ease.


----------



## lxb

:wave: Hi Ich~ & Poppy-seed valentine baby!!!

When will you get the result back?


----------



## lch28

i think tomorrow, i called today and they said they aren't back and that she will put a note on her desk and call me as soon as she gets them which in other words means "stop calling" lol


----------



## Premomt

Howdy!

The more the merrier:flower:

I'm sorry you didn't seem much lch. Fx for good #s!
Lxb, nice to meet you!

What are your stories ladies? How long FTC, married, any other lo's?


----------



## Premomt

LCH- Have you gotten any results back from the drs? 

anyone else wanna join in our group?


----------



## lch28

hey!
sorry have not been on all day..

well my beta is 2000 yay!! :happydance: 

but my progesterone is border line low =[ so i am starting supplements today


----------



## countrygirl86

Hello! I'm due Feb 3 :) Would love to join some ladies going through the same things!


----------



## Kitty_love

Hi! I'm expecting my first with edd of Feb 8. I'd love to join the group! I'm 35, married, with 2 furry girls. Looking forward to getting to know ladies in this group and sharing our experiences!


----------



## Butterfly89

Hi! Premomt, you posted on one of my threads and asked me if I wanted to join, so here I am! 

I am 22... in a long-term relationship, but not married. :happydance: My due date is Feb 7th. I just had a scan done on friday and I saw the heartbeat already... omg, it was beautiful. I was so worried before but now I feel a little better.

I'm still so hesitant so I definitely not telling anyone. The only people who know are my grandparents (they raised me) and of course, OH. I'm not sure if I should wait til 12 weeks but it's getting harder! I am so tired and feel blah all the time so the family has been noticing that change I think. I don't want people to think I am just sick or cranky all the time, lol. 

When is everyone else "going public" with it? :)


----------



## Premomt

Hi laides! Welcome :flower:

Butterfly~ I'm stoked you got to see the heartbeat! what a weight lifted off your shoulders...

I'm anxiously waiting for my next scan in 5 days. FX I will get to see the hb and figure out a EDD!


For those of y'all who don't know me or haven't read my novel of a journal yet~ 
I just turned 30 in april and got my :bfp: in may. DH and I will celebrate our 5 yr anniversary this July, and we have raised 2 pups and a cat so far :winkwink: 
I've suffered through many early miscarriages, and one EP on my ovary, but still have all my parts and a lot of faith in this little dot inside me :cloud9:

Glad to meet you all!

so really beyond the occasional nausea that hits me randomly throughout the day, the fact that i've outgrown my B cup bras, and that my pants aren't comfortable buttoned- I feel great! Oh and this dang spotting that has not subsided since my first innital dr exam.:dohh:
The daily nausea is really the only thing keeping me aware that I have a dot growing inside me. Other than that I might just think I'm getting fat and out of shape!:blush:


----------



## Premomt

Is anyone else's face breaking out with a vengeance? My skin has gotten so oily and I have loads of pimples :growlmad: I feel like a teenager again...

Well I'm off to hit up some of The local second hand baby stores to see if I can find some belly bands so I can continue to wear my normal clothes without them falling off me cuz I cant zip the zipper...:blush:

Ta ladies!


----------



## lxb

premont - 5 days!!!! So exciting!!! 9 more days for me! Hoping to see the little bean and hear the little heartbeats!

butterfly - planning to tell immediate family after the first scan at 8 weeks if everything is okay! Planned dinner with family on June 27th (scan is at 4:50pm).. so hopefully things will be okay and will have a happy dinner~~ But for closer friends... it will be after the first trimester. And everyone else after that~ (Definitely no FB announcement!!)


----------



## Butterfly89

I was thinking along the same lines. =) 8 weeks for family, 12 for close friends, and everyone else... not sure yet! Maybe I'll post a FB pic when I find out gender at 20ish weeks, lol. I have a lot of friends/distant family on there that I don't get to talk to often.

My skin has strangely gotten better in some ways. I used to get cystic acne, but I haven't had any since! But I have been getting quite a few little spots that are really annoying on my cheeks and under my chin! I also think I've gotten extra furry already, especially my belly.. and lot of weird stray hairs on my chin.. lol. So awful. 

And I already get bloating so bad some days my pants feel so tight! The increase in bra size is nice though. :D I've been wearing sports bras mainly because I don't want to spend a lot on maternity bras til I know how big I'm going to be... 

I never thought I'd have so many symptoms at only 6 and a half weeks!

But it's all worth it. =) I don't care if I end up looking like Santa with a big belly and a full beard, as long as LO is healthy.


----------



## lxb

:xmas6::xmas6:

:haha:

Ah.. the lovely bloating! Which is why I wear skirts most days now! and pants when I don't feel so bloated~~ my bra is feeling a little snug too~


----------



## Premomt

Boy do I know the feeling... I'm usually a small c full b cup and lately I've not been able to keep em wrangled in their holder! :haha: :holly::holly:

So today I went on a whim to target to check out their maternity section, and to my surprise I found belly bands! Rather they are called Beband by Bematernity. They are stretchy Lycra material bands that can be worn from now through postpartum to 1. Keep my unfastened pre pregnancy pants up. 2. Keep loose fitting maternity pants up. 3. Protect from low rise pants or too short tops showing butt crack :blush: or belly.

I've heard of them before, and knew I'd want them, but never knew how much until now! There are a few different brands that make them, so some may be cheaper than others..

I also was in desperate need of a new bra or two as I also have been living in sports bras for the last few weeks... 
So I tried a few on, and found two that were suitable. Then when I came home I went to my best friends house to chat with her and she had a bag full of 5 Victorias secret bras she wasn't wearing anymore, of which two fit me perfectly right now, the other three I can and I'm sure I will grow into! :happydance: 

So now I've gotta bring at least one of the target bras back...

And I found 2 cute maternity tops :thumbup: 
All in all a good trip I'd say!

I have already told immediate family and our closest friends. We tend to drink at just about any gathering, and we've had to make up excuses as to why we haven't been drinking lately. And excuses as to why Im so exhausted, or won't eat... So much easier now that they know!
Other family members and my clients (I'm a licensed massage therapist) will find out sometime after our next ultrasound Thursday, but before July 4th.

Oh and I've got another surprise for y'all in the next post.... :winkwink:


----------



## lxb

AH! don't do that to me Premont!! :growlmad:


----------



## Premomt

My sil sent this to me. Im going shopping tonight to get some yummies!

Morning Sickness Mender:
*Ginger-root*is known to help relieve the nausea and vomiting of morning sickness. Mint is an ancient remedy used to aid digestion. And apples have long been hailed as tummy soothers.
1 1/2c apple juice, unsweetened. 1/2 lemon juiced. 1 to2 inch chunk ginger root, juiced or grated (or you could try 1-2t dried ginger). 8 mint leaves (or you could substitute dried mint). 6 ice cubes.
Blend & serve!
*
Morning Sickness Solution:*
1 1/2c diced pear. 1/2c low-fat peach yogurt. 1/2 pear nectar (I used juice when I couldn't find nectar). 1t lemon juice. 1/4t dried ginger. 3-5 ice cubes.
Blend and enjoy! *I loved this; I added strawberries and a little lemonade concentrate.*

Super Calcium Booster: 
Kale is called King Kale for a reason - it's one of nature's best sources of calcium and folic acid. Calcium requirements increase during pregnancy. Between 50 and 350 milligrams of calcium is transferred daily from the mother's blood to the baby. If dietary calcium is not sufficient to meet those needs, calcium is taken from the mother's bones. Calcium-rich smooties can help you each day to meet your 1,200milligrams of this important mineral.
1/2 one pineapple, cubed (save core for juicing).*1 kale leaf. 1/2 to1 inch chunk ginger root. 1/2c plain low-fat yogurt. 6 ice cubes.
Juice pineapple core, kale, and ginger. Blend juice with pineapple chunks, yogurt, and ice. Enjoy!
*if you don't have a juicer, just omit the pineapple core, and dice the kale leaf, grate the ginger, and blend with everything else.

Bone Builder:*
1c low-fat raspberry yogurt. 3/4c low-fat milk. 1c frozen strawberries. 1/3c frozen raspberries. 1/3c milk powder.*
Blend and enjoy! *I think I added a little*sweetener*to this; honey works well.

Mommy-To-Be Folic-Acid Special: 
Studies have now provided that folic acid helps prevent*neural*tube defects such as spina bifida (open spine) and anencephaly (lack of spine). These birth defects occur in the first 28 days after conception; therefore, it's important to get 400 milligrams of folic acid daily. Ample folic acid intake also decreases the risk for preterm delivery and low-birthweight infants. Wheat germ, peanut butter, and blackberries are good sources of folic acid.*
1c plain low-fat yogurt. 1/2c blackberries. 1/2c applesauce, unsweetened. 1T Peanut Butter. 1T wheat germ. 1t vanilla. 1t honey. 1/2t ascorbic acid (Vitamin C powder).
Blend & serve!

Expectant Mom's Childbirth Helper:
Raspberry tea leaf is said to tone the uterine and pelvic muscles. It has been noted by one doctor that "in a great many cases labor has been free and easy from muscular spasms." Raspberry leaf tea *can be taken during the last three months of pregnancy. This tea is also known to enrich and stimulate the flow of mother's milk.
Raspbery Zinger herbal tea ice cubes. 1/2 white grape juice (or 1c green grapes). 1 peach (about 1c). 1/4t pure raspberry extract.
Brew 1 bag of R.Zinger in 1c hot water for 20min.*Freeze*into ice cubes. Blend remaining ingredients with tea-ice cubes. Enjoy!

Maternity Medley: lots of vitamins for growing baby!
15oz can diced tomatoes w/ juice. 1/2c low-fat lemon yogurt. 1/2c avocado. 2T tomato paste. 1/2t balsamic vinegar. 1t celery salt. dash tobasco. 2-4 ice cubes.
Blend and serve! *try garnishing with basil or mint for a*complementary*flavor twist.

Mom's Iced Milk Flow: Fennel has been used since ancient times to help promote the flow of breast milk.
1/2c apple juice. 1/2c fennel juice (or 1/2chopped fennel). 1T Peanut Butter. 1/4t ascorbic acid (vitamin C powder). 1 banana, frozen in chunks.
Blend & serve!

Folic Acid can also be found in:
Brewer's yeast (could find in non-alcoholic beer i think). Wheat germ. Soy foods. Bran. Beans. Asparagus. Lentils. Walnuts. Spinach. Kale. Peanuts. Broccoli. Barley. Split peas. Whole wheat. Brussels sprouts. Almonds. Oatmeal. Cabbage. Figs. Avocado. Green beans. Corn. Dates. Blackberries. Oranges.*


----------



## vonamausi

hi im due feb 19! baby number 4!! this one wasnt planned ... turns out my iud miracously fell out without me knowing ... so here we r now;-)


----------



## Premomt

Oh wow! I knew it could happen, but never met anyone who had it happen...

Welcome!:flower:


----------



## vonamausi

Premomt said:


> Oh wow! I knew it could happen, but never met anyone who had it happen...
> 
> Welcome!:flower:

thank u! it was quite the emotional rollercoaster makin sure baby was fine!


----------



## Premomt

Hi ladies - I've just posted in my journal, and would love your input on the question I posted :flower: thanks!


----------



## Premomt

https://animoto.com/play/WZPOzJhfsxy4IugzXs6TFA

I just had my second ultrasound today and got to see the baby and the lo's heart beat :cloud9: 
This is how I'm telling everyone I haven't told yet! :happydance:


----------



## lxb

premomt - LOVE!!!!


----------



## Kitty_love

Congrats Premont!


----------



## Premomt

Thanks ladies! I've had so much fun telling with that video  I'm sure i will do a birth announcement the same way 

Now ladies, I know it's early for all of us- but what's going on with you all?


----------



## Premomt

By the way- made my third smoothie today and it's awesome!


----------



## countrygirl86

When are you telling everyone Premomt?


----------



## Premomt

We told everyone on the day of our last scan. So no more secrets for us now!

I just went to the book store and bought 3 new books yesterday. Belly laughs by Jenny Mcarthy, skinny bitch bun in the oven, and natural childbirth the Bradley way.
If you wanna laugh- get belly laughs. Very cute.

And I'm interested in natural unmedicated birth- who else is?


----------



## Premomt

Where is everybody!? :shrug: 
It's so quiet here...


----------



## lxb

~6 more hours 'til scan time!!! Sooo nervous!!!


----------



## Premomt

Wheeee! You'll be great and so will your little one! :happydance:


----------



## countrygirl86

Thanks for sharing the books! I started reading skinny bitch bun in the oven but haven't really been able to get into it. Belly laughs sounds cute so I'll keep that in mind! I got the one by Jamie Oliver's wife but haven't had a chance to open it.


----------



## lxb

countrygirl86 said:


> Thanks for sharing the books! I started reading skinny bitch bun in the oven but haven't really been able to get into it. Belly laughs sounds cute so I'll keep that in mind! I got the one by Jamie Oliver's wife but haven't had a chance to open it.

:haha: it has to be good when it comes from the name Oliver! :thumbup:


----------



## countrygirl86

That's right lxb! You remembered my boy name! lol


----------



## Premomt

I started a thread in the natural section asking about good books and vids and got a good response there too. I have quite a bit of reading to do! Lol
The other book I got about the Bradley method is really informative and interesting. Very good investment!
I'm 9 weeks! And I will say I do feel a bit different. The other day- Monday maybe, not only did I take a long bike ride but I spent hours cleaning my house and went to lunch with my best friend.
Now the energy came with a little cost- I had a frappucino (about 145mg of caffeine ) and I felt the ramifications later. I ached all down my legs. (too much biking)
But not only do I feel better that way- I feel like the crazy bloat is gone too. Like I'm more comfortable attempting to put my normal pants on lol. Maybe it's just cause ive found some floaty shirts idk.
I'm not complaining!


----------



## countrygirl86

I have to admit, I've given basically no thought to any sort of birthing or delivery! I'm not ready to look into that sort of stuff until we tell people, in about two weeks 8-[ How many books do you have?

Great to hear you have more energy (even if the caffeine did help lol)! My energy hasn't really dipped at all though I definitely have no trouble falling asleep at all! Normal pants are good! Though its inevitable we'll have to get the prego ones!


----------



## Kitty_love

Wow, Premont, that's so great you felt up to a bike ride!:thumbup: I feel like my fitness is suffering with all this sitting and laying around the past couple weeks. I miss my hikes in the woods, but I guess the timing is good as I don't do well in the heat and usually limit my exercising when it's too hot anyway. It was over 100 F here yesterday, and in the mid 90s for the next week (guess that wound be about 39-40 C)! I'm in northern US, so we're not used to that here! I think I'm looking forward to 9 weeks now for some energy and less bloat!


----------



## Premomt

Countrygirl- I have just the 4 books currently, but I will surely be getting more. The midwife I contacted just sent me a list of good books and vids as well so I'll go through that list also and see what I can find on kindle. And the birthing center I am thinking about using has a lending library as well. So there's some great resources.
I am just really leaning away from a traditional on-your-back in the hospital labor and delivery, and want to make as good of an informed decision as possible about how I do want to labor and deliver.
Kitty- your heat wave has crept over here :-/ it was 101 today and will be triple digits through Monday. So I will also be limiting my outdoor activity. Though today I went to my parents pool and floated around for like 3 hours :winkwink:

In other news- going to go see Magic Mike in a few hours! :woohoo: love me some Channing tatum!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

hey girls, 
im currently 8 weeks&4days.
i'd love 2 be a part of ya'lls group.
EDD from 1st scan is Feb.6.2013


----------



## Premomt

Welcome mrs! And congrats!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

thanks soo much!
its really great to have ppl to talk to.
my husband&I are extremely nervous as i've had 2 prior miscarriages last yr.(early.)
congrats 2 you all and good luck


----------



## Premomt

I understand your nervousness... Im still spotting :-/ it's been a month on and off now.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

well i hope it stops soon,,when is your next doc app?


----------



## Premomt

Close to the end of July is the next scheduled one. But possibly tomorrow am if it doesn't stop by then. Which doesn't look promising :-/


----------



## mommy2be26

I would like to join the groupp....my name is Nicole and i am due Feb16th...i need all the buddies and support i can get. I will be a single mom raising this little guy or girl on my own. I am 7 weeks 2 days today!!!


----------



## Premomt

Welcome mommy2be26! Glad to have you! I don't know how much help I'll be as I'm a first timer, but we can surely share and talk through things.

Well my spotting hasn't subsided, so I went to the Drs today. All is well, no cervix issues. She wanted to do another u/s but I told her I was not willing to fork out another 130$ because I felt like there was no real issue at hand as I am not cramping or having bright blood. We talked about it and she told me the blood may be from subchoreonic bleeding or a low placenta. I was firm about not getting another u/s. (not only because of monetary reasons, but because I really don't want to subject the baby to multiple u/s because they don't know long term effects they can have on babies)
In return she said we could try to hear the fetal hb with the Doppler, and I didn't have enough time to object before she was gone to get it. 
I wanted to object because my husband has been away for the past month and only got to be with me for my first u/s where we saw only a dot. The second my mom came with me, and I really wanted him to be there with me to hear the hb. :cry: 
At the same time, I wanted the reassurance of hearing it today, but felt very selfish about it.
So she did the Doppler, and very easily found the hb. :cloud9: I was happy/ relieved to hear it (she would have wanted me to go for an us if not.) but felt so selfish :-( 
I called dh afterwords, and bawled to him about it. He was very understanding, but how foolish am I!? 
Just over emotional :-/


----------



## MrsBabyBump

congrats  
glad your doing ok,,and im sure there will be another time where he'll be able 2 hear the hb too.
my next app. is the 17th of this month.
keep us all updated!


----------



## countrygirl86

Hey Premomt, sorry to hear about your spotting :( I spotted for about 2 weeks and when I went to the doctor it turned out I had a UTI and it has gone away since I started the antibiotics. Needless to say I was in slight panic mode for those 2 weeks but feel a large sense of relief since it's stopped so I hope yours stops soon too. It's too bad you didn't get to share the moment of hearing the hb with DH but it must have been nice to hear it :) The good thing is, it's totally normal to be emotional right now!


----------



## Premomt

Thanks ladies. Has anyone felt any movement yet? I think I have 2 or 3 times now, but it's sooooo hard to tell!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

every now and again i get like a "butterflies in my stomach feeling"
but not sure if thts it or not, like you said its hard to tell..lol.


----------



## Premomt

I can't wait until tomorrow! My hubby comes home then 
Mrs, how far along are you now? You need a ticker :winkwink:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

9 weeks and 3 days today 
wbu? 
and im not sure how to get a ticker lol


----------



## Premomt

I'm about 10w3d. If you click on my spoiler in my signature line my ticker will show up. From there you can click on which one you like and go to that site and get your own. Then in your profile page you can change your signature to show it :)

I have been feeling a lot of pulling sensation in my center abdomen today. Very odd stretching feeling I'd say that doesn't bother me as much sitting as standing. Anyone else feel anything like this?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh, okay. ty
and not really a stretching feeling for me,,more of an achey feeling all over stomach.
only on the day before yesterday though..


----------



## Hopefulwishes

Hi, I'd like to join the group.
I'm 22 & this is my first pregnancy. I'm 9 weeks & 1 day. Estimated due date of February 10th.


----------



## Premomt

Hi hopeful! Welcome! 
I've had that achey feeling too mrs. Petty constantly in the afternoons lately... I just lay down when I can.
(tmi alert) today dh and I DTD for the first time in like 5 weeks (he's been away- not that I've been holding out!) and after I spotted pink. :blush: I'm figuring it was just the friction, but gosh i'd like not to see anything on my underwear for once! Especially as today I hadn't spotted any brown at all.
Sigh- no pain or cramping so all should be ok IMO. But still...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i think all is well, as long as you dnt have any severe cramping.
has anyone been having any cravings?


----------



## Premomt

No cravings here so to speak. Have you had some?


----------



## Butterfly89

I think spotting after DTD is normal. I haven't had it yet, but I expect it might happen sometime! I read something about how certain cells that are usually inside the cervix often move to the outside during pregnancy and they can get easily irritated and bleed a little and its harmless. =) Makes sense to me!

And I've had a lot of weird pains. The only one that is worrying me is a downward shooting type pain. I used to get it with AF so I am sort of concerned. =( I also have had no symptoms for almost 2 weeks but I'm hoping I'm one of the lucky ones who felt better early. All the sickness and soreness early on certainly made up for that, lol.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh yes,, lol.
spinach dip and chips.
and tomatoes w/ garlic salt..Mmmm


----------



## Kitty_love

Strawberries!!!


----------



## Premomt

I predict that Mrs will have a boy, and kitty a girl lol. Old wives tale says that savory cravings =boy and sweet=girl :rofl: 
Butterfly- I've had that shooting down pain a few days ago. Very uncomfortable. Had to lie down and rest.
So I've been asking the lo to give me some kicks at different times throughout the day if I have a moment where I can lie down. And it seems like the times I feel like it may be moving are in the am when I just wake up, or after dinner when we watch tv. It seems like the baby has moved from my right side to (at least kicking) my left middle/ top of the uterus. I can't get a "response" movement by pushing down or in on my belly yet though.
Who knows. Maybe I'm just totally crazy and feeling gas this whole time thinking it's baby movement lol.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i really hope your prediction is right!
and i'd say its movement, unless we all just have alot of gas. haha xD


----------



## MrsBabyBump

hey haven't heard from ya'll in awhile,,hope all is well.


----------



## Kitty_love

Hey ladies!

Well I was really looking forward to getting to 9 weeks after Premont mentioned getting some energy back around that time. You were right, Premont, I am finally feeling a little more like myself after 3 weeks of being SO tired and dizzy and stuck on the couch! Now I'm not out bike riding quite yet :winkwink: but getting out and about, some shopping and more cleaning/laundry is such an improvement. Still tired in the afternoons and still have the bloat, but so grateful for the extra energy! Hope it lasts! 

We're now hoping to keep our vacation plans to London in Sept we made before learning we were expecting. Didn't cancel in the hopes I'd feel better in 2nd tri - now possibly could go? London is our fav "home away from home" and it's been so disappointing thinking we'd have to cancel this year (especially since it could be quite awhile before we could go back again once lo arrives). Going to start getting back on the treadmill (just walking) tomorrow and see how it goes.

At last appointment (3 weeks ago) dr said go and enjoy yourselves, no restrictions. My next scan is a week from today!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

glad to hear your doing well kitty
and london sounds amazing,,i definately think you should still plan on going.
my next app. is also in one week!
but i think all im scheduled for is a doppler reading):
but its better than nothing lol


----------



## MrsBabyBump

what happened to everybody? ):
i miss my bump buddies!
hope to hear from ya'll soon


----------



## Kitty_love

Hi MrsBump

Had my appt today. No scan, but got to listen to the little heartbeat! They found it really quickly, was about 170 which they said was good. It's still pretty hard for me to believe there's really somebody in there! :haha: gained about 4-5 pounds which the dr was pleased about because I was a little underweight. Next appt not for another 5 weeks, and as long as no problems, it'll just be another Doppler. Also dr said I'm approved for London, he saw no reason why we shouldn't go and enjoy ourselves! Yeah!

Hope everyone's feeling well!


----------



## Premomt

hey!
soz I've been MIA... I was camping in the woods last week with the fam damily.  Lots of fun!
its been years since we got to go... 4 years to be exact.
It really was great to see all of my family in one place. I also got to spend a lot of quality time with my neice who is 6 months old. :-D what a DOLL!
She's just a good baby all around it seems. hardly ever crys, and its pretty easy to figure out why she does when she does. 

I'm feeling... pretty good right now. I have my moments where food does not seem appealing- mostly after I've cooked it and it's ready to eat :-/ but over all- pretty good.
my belly is rounding out... I don't feel like its a baby bump yet, more like my middle has just lost its curves.
but one wonderful thing- I've been feeling the baby move regularly all over my tummy. one day it will be on the left, the next the right... and sometimes if I'm really still and concentrating I swear I can feel the baby slide or flip. Maybe that part i'm making up lol IDK. I'm wondering where my placenta is... I'm wondering if its low and that's part of my bleeding problem I had in the beginning....

How are y'all doing?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

glad to hear everyone is doing good
and my appetite isnt like tht, i swear im always hungry even after i eat lol. 
im looking forward to being 12 weeks, hopefully i'll have sum movement going on too
and how far along are you kitty? i'll be 12 weeks and 2 days whenever i go this friday for my 1st doppler try!:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly89

My appetite is way down too! I'll still get a craving for something or think I am hungry, then only half finish whatever it is even though I badly wanted it a moment before lol! I sort of have to eat my meals in stages... half now, half later. Or I save half for tomorrow's lunch which I usually can't do because OH eats a lot (and stays quite slender, grrr unfair). Hehehe. 


Camping sounds so much fun! I might be going up to a cottage with OH's family at the end of August, depending how I'm feeling. There will be a 2 year old and 4 year old there so that should be interesting! I'm just sad because a lot of the activities, I won't be able to do like horseback riding, jumping on the water trampoline, grr. I'm hoping someone will pity me and drive me up to the wolf sanctuary that is supposedly nearby. ^_^ I would love to see wolves, sad as it is that they can't live in the real wild. 

Otherwise, I feel slightly better. My sickness is less frequent, haven't fainted as much lately. My belly still doesn't look pregnant, and I agree with you Premomt, it's just like I've lost my shape! I never had a ton of hip-waste definition because I'm short waisted, but it was definitely never so rectangular as now LOL. I've gained steadily two inches all over including chest, hips, waist, legs... even my ankles and wrists seem bigger to me!

I also bought something amazing. Stretchy "jeggings". They look like skinny jeans but are stretchy and loose waisted. They are the best invention EVER. And they're very flattering to the butt area. LOL. Even have pockets! :) I wish I had known about them before even, just so comfy and look good with everything.


----------



## Premomt

Hi ladies! Where is everybody?
not much new here, had a dr appt thursday and had to wait for over 30 min to be seen and it wasn't even that they had a delivery or something. She blamed the air conditioner being out and it being so hot. :-/
Then when she was using the doppler, the baby moved and she said "that was the baby moving, but you didn't feel that. you wont until at least 18 weeks." and I cut her off and said " I didn't feel that but I do feel the baby often and have since about week 10" and she looked at me like I was dumb. :smh: 
Did I mention I want to look for a new office? I really wish DH was more open to me finding a new doctor. 
These are just some of the most recent reasons I want to switch. There are others as well.

Other than that- it was DH's birthday on wed, and thurs was our anniversary. 4 years:cloud9:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

wow, how rude. 
maybe she's never been pregnant? b/c i've also felt my LO move and though it isnt a full fledge kick im pretty sure we know what we feel.
but atleast you got to hear the hb
maybe you'll get your wish of a new dr, i hope so! 
Happy Anniversary btw!  & bday wishes to yours.
not really anything new for me either, had to reschedule my doppler app to this monday, so im very anxious lol


----------



## cbass929

Im due feb. 1st looking for a bump buddy :)


----------



## Premomt

cbass-I was just thinking how cute your play on "sea-bass" was with your name LOL!
probablly not what you were intending though lol!

I'm due feb 2, so we would be great buddies! how are you feeling latley?


----------



## Premomt

OK ladies I just posted a long rant on my journal page https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ournal-second-times-charm-4.html#post20062043 

Go have a read!


----------



## countrygirl86

Happy belated Anniversary Premomt! Did you do anything to celebrate? 

I don't exactly know what a kick or movement would feel like but I've definitely felt the stretching in that area!


----------



## Premomt

What a productive weekend~

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We had such a wonderfully productive weekend! not really overall but more in the baby category lol!
overall- we didn't get anything we had planned acomplished such as getting the oil changed in our cars or cleaning the house. But DH and I had (last week) a great conversation about birth centers, classes, and home birth options. Although I still believe he is a bit delusional about how prepared he thinks he may be without classes, I put his mind at ease by letting him know that our insurance will cover a birth center, and heand i are still interested in finding out more about what a home birth will cost us. So we plan on setting up a meeting with a midwife/doula to find out more about cost.
The other part of the weekend that was so successful was that I think DH is on board with cloth diapering!!!
We went to Baby's R Us yesterday and walked the asiles just looking at stuff and compairing ideas about what we liked. We got to the diaper asile and walked through looking at prices and brands, then turned the corner and lo and behold they have a cloth (well hybrid really) diaper section! So he got to see some styles up close and personal 
When he picked up this package 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index...uctId=12378500
I thought he may be coming over to the dark side... 
Isn't it cute?!? Little denim booty cover! I said to him "wouldn't this be so cute on a little booty?" and he pointed to the large box of 96 disposable denim fashion diapers and said "yes they would be" 
I tried not to get aggrivated, and said "yes 96 diapers at 17.99 (I think the in store price was more like $20+) does seem cheaper than a set of 2 gpants for 29.99 plus the required inserts for them at another 13$, BUT how many uses can you get out of THESE versus Those?" 
I think he got the point there.

Then when we got home before dinner I started watching a series of 7 videos on youtube called "cloth diapering 101" and he asked "what are you watching?" I said "some info about cloth diapering, do you wanna watch?" he said "no." I asked "why not?" he said "because it's about cloth diapering." I was in the kitchen and rolled my eyes. 
After I finishe dinner I continued watching the set of videos, and he said from the kitchen "if you wait, Ill watch them too."
So we sat and watched the set of videos through and he made me stop a few times and replay the video at certian spots like when she talked about how a cloth diapered baby potty trains by age 14-18 months versus a disposable diapered baby 3-4 years. or when she talked about how a stash of prefolds and covers should only cost about $150. And I learned along with him that wool covers contain lanolin which when mixed with urine create a soap! So wool covers don't need to be washed but only every 3 weeks or so! And that When you throw a poopy diaper in the trash without shaking out the poop into the toilet you are actually violating World Health Orginazation and CDC laws, and that this is the reason why irradicated diseases have been reintroduced to our water systems.

Disposable Diaper Companies do NOT tell us these things!

He even at the point when she was talking about diaper sprayers said "we will need to get one of those." (after repeatedly telling me we could never get one as he knows of people who had them and they were faulty and caused major flooding) 
So I *think* he may be on board! :woohoo:

Now I must go, I have alot to do today!


----------



## countrygirl86

Wow, that's quite a lot of info and quite a weekend! Sounds like you are getting well prepared before baby comes. 

How's everyone feeling these days?


----------



## Premomt

Not very pregnant Countrygirl... LOL! My apetite is ok, my energy is back, my pants even fit! so right now I'm like.... is there still a :baby: in there?!
In all honesty I feel great, which is weird! I guess what they say about the second tri is true.
How are you?


----------



## countrygirl86

It's weird, I was a bit backwards! I had a bit of nausea start up from 12-14 weeks but it's since much better. I'm glad you are feeling good! I'm just feeling a bit pudgey lol I have a few pairs of pants that fit but I've purchased some mat. jeans just waiting for the day these won't fit anymore! When do you get to see baby again (next u/s)?


----------



## Premomt

In a few weeks. @20 weeks. 
I'm so frustrated with dh right now... We can not come to an agreement about birth classes and I'm just really anxious to get registered already... A few moe weeks of this and I'm just gonna give up on him being my coach. I can't handle feeling this way.. :sad1:
I want to take Bradley classes which start in September and run 12 weeks and are not cheap. He doesn't want to spend that much, and doesn't see how they could be more beneficial than Lamaze classes that are 3x less costly and lengthy. 
I just don't know how to talk to him about this without getting defensive...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

its your pregnancy and you should feel comfortable..
if bradley classes will help you then he should understand.
don't give up hope on him, keep tlking about it, maybe he'll come around.


----------



## Premomt

I just posted a long rant in my journal (link is in the spoiler) about classes and how I'm feeling... Go have a read and give me some advice please :flower:


----------



## Premomt

This thread is always so quiet! Where is everybody? I want something to read!!!
:coffee:


----------



## countrygirl86

lol I'm here! I just don't come on much especially over the weekends. How's your avocado doing? Anyone have their gender scan booked?


----------



## Premomt

Baby's doing just fine. Had a dr appt yesterday, and the HB was nice and strong and easy to find. and of course the LO was moving around while she was trying to listen in.
Our next appt is Sept 27 and Ill be around 22 weeks then. The U/S is that day, but we are not finding out the sex till birth..
So we will haveto make sure to tell the tech NOT to show us :laugh1:

I've got a little belly now! (finally!) it's not large at all, but its firm and its out there. I can still "suck it in" though lol. But I was laying in bed a few days ago and realized- ye, there it is! 
How about you Country?


----------



## vonamausi

lol premomt! id love to have ur patience! i NEED to know:-\


----------



## countrygirl86

I'm going to find out, I totally understand the wanting to wait but it's not for me! We find out Sept 12! Awesome to hear yours is doing well pre! I totally have that little belly too, whenever I see it I suck in though and it's gone too! Won't be long before we can't do that I'm sure...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm the same, i have to know lol.
the wait is killing me!
so glad we've all made it this far


----------



## Premomt

Yes indeed Mrs... 12 weeks was when I had a MMC at age 18 so this is a step in the right direction. But I always worry.... Especially reading about late term mc and still births...


----------



## countrygirl86

I'm not going to stew about that stuff. I know that it's always a possibility but I saw 12w as a major milestone and from here on out, whatever will be will be. Enjoy your time with your LO inside cause it won't be long before it's out!


----------



## Premomt

I agree. But its always in the back of my head. I just try not to stew about it.

So I've offically "popped" and people are starting to pat the belly. :dohh: I'm not sure how I feel about it....
I've only had a few close friends and family do it to me so far, but it's still kinda sucky.
I always thought I'd be the proud one letting everyone and their mother rub on it, but currently I'm just feeling like the fatness is now not hide-able.

Idk. The two friends I have instinctivly patted then retracted their pat saying "i'm sorry- Does that bother or offend you?" I just politely say that there are only a select few who will be able to do that to me.
Then my dad today came in and greeted me, then gave my belly a little hello tap. Kinda cute, but kinda unexpected too. :laugh1:

My mother on the other hand has been giving me crap since I told her I was pg, saying "you're getting fat now!" and "look she's got a belly already" Backhanded compliments in a way as she can have no tact sometimes, but I know she means well. It's just waring on me, and I don't want to offend her by saying something mean, nor am I one to generally let things bother me to this point. I usually let them roll off.

Oh well- this is a journey, and I'm feeling pretty good about it so far. :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly89

Hello all! I haven't posted forever; I keep forgetting to check my subscribed threads! I just wanted to say, I'm still in. =) My gender scan is booked for 18 weeks, which I hope isn't too early but they are booked solid during what will be weeks 19-22 for me, grr. So Sept.7 it is! 

I also have a little belly, but it just looks like pudginess lol. I feel self conscious of it too around people who don't know I'm pregnant. My OH's best friend saw me the other day before we told him and he kept doing a double-take at my belly, LOL. It was kinda funny. And after we told him, he said "OH!!! I actually was wondering... but thought nah, she must just be snacking a lot lately." ROFL. 

I can't get mad about it though. xD I have a nice layer of fluff all over, but mainly my arms/legs are the same... I've gained about 7-8 lbs already and most of that is around my middle, mostly at the front but my back has lost its usual curve and my hips/butt are curvier. My whole midsection has no definition now, it's like.. a weird rounded rectangle shape. I'm disappointed I didn't get bigger bb's but I guess that means less stretch marks and droopage, hopefully lol. There's good things about both ways. :D

Though the last few days, I've noticed my belly weight starting to push forward and I'm getting a bit more definition in my hips and back again which is nice. And lots of stretching pains, which is not so nice... lol. ^^ My mom says its because I'm having a boy LOL. Everyone is so convinced!


----------



## countrygirl86

Premomt - That's exciting you've popped! It's not going back in so try to embrace it! I have no idea how I'll feel about people touching my belly but probably a similar reaction to you. DH has been touching it a bit which is so sweet but strangers/outsiders is a different story! 

Butterfly89 - I'm jealous you've only gained 7 lbs! I gained that in my first tri! I'm up 10 total now. What do you think you're having? I'm feeling boy for myself :)


----------



## Premomt

I haven't gained shit yet! I mean maybe 5lbs from the week I found out, but I figured by now I'd have gained about 10. I'm NOT complaining, but I'm a little concerned ...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm up 10lbs, and gender scan is sept 24th
but im sure everything is fine with your LO.
thats pretty normal weight gain, from what i've read.


----------



## Premomt

My baby is the size of a sweet potato! :happydance:

Currently I am feeling good :thumbup: I've switched over to mostly wearing maternity pants now as they are just so much more comfortable. I can still (well as of a few days ago anyways) fit into my pre preg shorts, but can't button most pairs, and have to wear a belly band with them to keep them up. But I've gone to a few second hand stores and found some maternity clothes for really great prices. Eventually Ill probablly go and buy from a department store, but when I can get the same name brand at a second hand store for $4 versus 20, I think I will.
18 weeks today... 
Wow. Where has time gone?! I feel so unprepared too... I have not bought anything (well besides two fitted diapers I purchased at an auction for the wounded warrior project) and the baby room still has our computer, weights, a pull out couch and some other random junk in it. Granted my husband has been in the midst of a renovation of our hall bathroom floors (which will also be the babys bathroom) so I guess that's SOMEthing... But just not enough...

I am having a hard time wanting to wait for my shower to get things. I have registered at about 4 online stores for different products, and I know I am missing items on them that I will need. Thankfully there is a huge consignment sale happening in about two weeks that I will be going to with some friends so that will get the ball rolling.

I guess things are starting to geere up for us... We are going to a birth center for a meet and greet/ walk through Sept 8th. I am wanting to switch offices as I feel like a # and not a person at the facility I am currently with. Plus I am REALLY hoping to avoid a hospital birth if at all possible, and would like to deliver at the birth center. So I am hoping this walk through will give us some good insight into what we could expect there, and cost.
The following week on the 12th, 13th and 14th is the giant sale (of which I hope to go to 2 days in a row as the second day is the 50% OFF day.) 
That same night our Bradley class series is starting- though we will be missing it for the sale.
The following week will be class #2 of the Bradley classes, and from then through december the hubs and I will be going through the classes every week for 2.5hrs.
So I'm hoping the baby will start to take more of an "active roll" in our daily lives from here on out. Cause right now daily I still have to remind myself I am pregnant...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

hope your gender scan went well butterfly, psyched to know what everyone here is having! 
only 16 days until my gender scan.!:happydance:
everybody is still saying its gonna be a lil boy, so we'll see soon enough.
seems like bnb is pretty dead lately...:wacko:
i miss all my bump buddies, there is nobody to talk to..):


----------



## Premomt

It has been awfully quiet here lately hasnt it?

Nothing major to report here... feeling good. yesterday am I woke to breakfast in bed :cloud9: and when I rolled over the baby was in a new position which felt like either it's butt or head was at the top of my uterus on the right. It was like a little softball under my skin haha! I made DH feel it, and he was hoping for movement... Still can't get the lo to respond to our touch just yet.
All day yesterday the baby was in an odd position, very stretchy and mildly uncomfortable for me.
Overall I've been feeling less movement than before. But larger ones when I do feel it.
And I've been having this weird sensation in my lower left groin from time to time. Mostly when I sit to pee... I can only describe it as a wooshing sensation, Like I am feeling my blood rushing through my vein/ artery in my groin. Anyone else feel this?

Other than that- The next few months are gonna fly by I think! Starting this week- we will be busy every Wednesday night doing something baby related until mid december. 
This week is a HUGE consignment sale. And I mean HUGE! It's done twice a year, and is hosted in an auditorium center. There is everything from baby clothes, diapers, momma clothes, high chairs, car seats, cribs, pack and plays... the list goes on and on... And everything is gently pre loved, and drastically reduced in price.
So I have a list I am going in with in hopes to come out with an excellent haul of baby goods. :happydance:
After that it's Bradley classes every week (which my husband is SOOOOOO happy about... :dohh:) I honestly can't wait, but he... would rather watch paint dry I think.

And in other news- We were supposed to have an intro session at the birth center last week wednesday- but there were too many mammas delivering, so they had to cancel it :cry: 
I was so upset.
I've told ya'll this before but I tried to get into an intro session in august- they didn't have any. so this was the first one they had avaliable. when they said it was canceled I was upset, but the worst part is they only do open group sessions wednesday evenings. The next open one was this week on the 12th. So that was outa the question because of the awesome sale. The following one- on the 19th. another wednesday... When we will be in our bradley classes. :growlmad: 
So after a very dissapointing conversation with the birth place- I called my husband and bawled... The only other way we can get into this practice is to have a private intro/walk through- Which costs as much as an office visit ($75) during normal business hours.
After much deliberation of wether or not to go to the sale or the orientation class- we decided to pay for a private orientation. I called the office back, and their first open appt is OCTOBER 1!!!!! I nearly lost my mind. So now I have to wait another ENTIRE month (from when the other class was supposed to be) to get seen there.
I feel almost like with how hard it has been to get into this practice that it is a sign that we shouldn't deliver there. I know I'm probablly over reacting, but It's just insane that Ive been trying to get in since the beginning of august!
I know the reason I can't get in is because they are selective about who they take in, are good at what they do, and are the only center in our area. There is none other like it. 
It's just so frustrating....
DH brought up the option of home delivery again... I just don't know about not having a single medical doctor or mid wife to help me. What if something happened like the cord was wrapped? or the baby came out hand first? We wouldn't know how to deal with that...
I'm going to email the Midwife I know of that does home births (who is currently attachment parenting and not accepting new patients until 2013) and see if she knows any other RNM who do home births in our area...

What's happening with you ladies!?


----------



## Premomt

oh and yesterday I pulled a mango out of the fridge and put it on my belly and said "hunny- look! the baby's this big right now!" we both giggled. :laugh1:


----------



## Premomt

Anyone else getting any kicks/punches that make you jump when it happens? I have been getting them for a few days now and it's so weird! I wish DH could feel them, but not yet...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

no, not yet ):
just little ones that feel like i'm being flicked but inside my belly lol.
congrats  i can't wait to feel mine.


----------



## Premomt

didn't you have your gender scan love? How'd it go?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

not yet, still 9 days to go ):
it feels like forever. 
are ya'll still team yellowing it?


----------



## Premomt

Yeppers! Till the end :nod:

9 days eh? you must be just beside youself with excitement! (hope you and BF get sorted... :-/)


----------



## MrsBabyBump

good luck 
any names picked out?
and yes i'm getting desperate to know though lol, and can't seem to find anything to do to speed up time. 
everyday seems to drag by. .:dohh:
and i dont quite get the last part of your comment dear. maybe i'm just a little slow today, haha pregnancy brain :p


----------



## Premomt

ROTFL I think I thought you were another member! :shy: my bad!
Yea we have a few names picked out. but nothing "Final" Do you>?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

only 1 for each gender lol.
husband was set on keylee for our LO if its a girl, but we recently found out that my cousin named her DD that and she is now 7 months old. lol :dohh:
i'm not really too keen on either of our names right now though. i keep wanting to change it.


----------



## Premomt

yea there are none that just scream PICK ME!!! so who knows what we will end up with. 20 more weeks (give or take!) to narrow it down for us lol!


----------



## Premomt

Where is everybody?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm still here, haha.
impatiently awaiting my anatomy scan. :haha:
how are you feeling these days? 
we should post bump pics to compare!! just an idea:blush:


----------



## countrygirl86

I'm here! We found out we are excitedly expecting a boy! I've been feeling lots of kicks but nothing that totally startles me! 

Premomt - good for you sticking with team yellow! That would be really tough but way worth it!

MrsBabyBump - what's your boy name?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Colton Layne as of right now, still looking though.
it seems to be getting popular >:l 
congrats on your blue bundle!


----------



## countrygirl86

Would you use Cole as a short form? I really like that name! Our last name ends in 'en' but we find ourselves drawn to names like Weston and Warren, not the end of the world but a bit more of a mouthful lol


----------



## MrsBabyBump

countrygirl86 said:


> Would you use Cole as a short form? I really like that name! Our last name ends in 'en' but we find ourselves drawn to names like Weston and Warren, not the end of the world but a bit more of a mouthful lol

i'm not big on cole as my husband's aunt has a 14 yr old son named that but spelt coal. lol
i like the names with 'en' and 'on'endings also


----------



## Premomt

Oh wow! Congrats on :blue: Country! How exciting!Have you picked a name yet?
Not long for you now Mrs!!!

I've still got another week before our "20 week" anatomy scan. We will NOT be finding out (as long as the LO doesn't want to show us right off IUKWIM!)

News with me- Yesterday was the first time I felt baby kick on the outside! We had gone downtown into Charleston and walked around for 5+hours and when we came home I needed to lie down. I went in to the bedroom and did so, and was lying on my right side with my left hip hitched up a bit watching TV with my left arm resting over my abdomen.
I felt baby move on the inside (which is nothing new...) and- though at the moment it was disconnected (I though I had a arm spazam lol!) my hand jumped at the same time! I thought a second about it, and realized that it could have been movement felt on the outside- so I waited and it happened again!
I called for DH to come quickly, and he did (not knowing what was wrong lol...) and I had him lie down and place his hand where I had felt the kick- but he got nothing He said the baby probablly quieted down cause I yelled LOL...

So neat to make the connection of feeling inside and outside at the same time!

And Mrs- I posted bump pics in my journal last week, I'll see if I can copy em over here. :flower:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

not long at all! 3 days:happydance:
and that is so awesome! i can't wait to feel the outside kicks, neither can DH.
i feel the one's inside all the time as you said. and i can tell they are getting stronger 
i'll go ahead and post my 20 week picture then, you ladies can let me know how you think i'm coming along.:flower:
if you can't copy them i'll go have another look see at your journal :p


----------



## MrsBabyBump

20 week bump<3
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Premomt

I've attached the 3 pics. Now mind you the third was taken at night after a large meal. So.... I felt really big that night :blush: But In reality I am about that big now anyways.
 



Attached Files:







BnB week8.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 0









BnB week 14.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 3









BnB week 20.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Premomt

I see you still have your belly ring in too Mrs? I can't bear to take mine out... I've had it in consistantly since age 16! 14 years!!! (wow...) Will you take it out at some point or get one of the pregnancy specific belly rings?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Premomt said:


> I've attached the 3 pics. Now mind you the third was taken at night after a large meal. So.... I felt really big that night :blush: But In reality I am about that big now anyways.

definately are starting to get a bump like me
this is exciting :happydance:
never thought i would actually be happy to gain weight and have a belly :haha:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Premomt said:


> I see you still have your belly ring in too Mrs? I can't bear to take mine out... I've had it in consistantly since age 16! 14 years!!! (wow...) Will you take it out at some point or get one of the pregnancy specific belly rings?

i don't want to lose it, so i'm going to bodycandy.com
they have really cute and cheap prego-rings :D


----------



## Premomt

same here. I am going to buy one I just don't know where from yet. :) I wear a plastic tounge ring so I'm used to them.


----------



## Butterfly89

Hi all. ^_^

I kept my navel piercing in too. I also got mine at Bodycandy. I had a butterfly one all summer and now I'm just waiting for October 1st to put the pumpkin on. :D This is my favourite time of year... basically September 1 to January 1... love fall/winter!! And now I can extend that to February 1 too since that's around when LO comes!! 

I had my scan. =) And, like my signature gives away, it's a boy!! I'm really excited. Not that I would have minded either way, but I think I'm better at playing with boys, lol. It would be more adjustment to have a daughter. Though I keep seeing little pink dresses now and going "aww" for a second, heehehe. But everyone predicted a blue bump for us and it was true! Our families weren't even excited to find out because they were like "Yeah, I know... I already guessed" even before I had a bump to guess by, haha. 

Now we are working on names and not agreeing on ANYTHING!! Hopefully sometime within the next 4-5 months, we figure it out lol.


----------



## Butterfly89

Ok, I'm doing another post. It makes me feel less rambly to break them up, LOL.

All of those bump pics are absolutely adorable. ^_^ I finally am just starting to look actually pregnant and not just fluffy. People are being really nice to me in stores now, lol! And random strangers just smile at me... I'm going to enjoy this time while it lasts, hehehe. 

And I was reading back - I think you were thinking of me possibly when you mentioned getting sorted with OH. xD I've been ranting about the poor man for a few weeks now. But he really has been a pain lately! We did sit down and talk though and it seems to be better for now... He's been helping a bit more and he has stopped lecturing me so much. I found that now I've started telling him when I have aches and pains or what I'm dealing with in a day, so he's starting to be more sympathetic.

Before he was the type that would be like "meh, stop whining, suck it up" but with pregnancy, he is more understanding than I thought if I have to stop while we're walking or if something hurts! So I think so far so good... 

And I felt my first outside kicks last night! I was laying on my back, propped up, and LO was right up near one side.Every time I pressed gently with my finger tips, I'd get a kick/punch back lol! He's a little karate guy apparently. And I swear I felt a little arm or something! It was like a little stick with a rounded end poking up. 

Of course when OH tried to feel, things settled down in there, booo.


----------



## Premomt

yay for first outer kicks! Bummer dh didn't feel... But he will soon! my DH felt it the next day :cloud9: I'm glad you two talked. I hope he continues to be understanding and supportive. It's just so much easier when they are!

Dh and I went to our first bradley class, and i'm still struggeling with him about that. He just doesn't see the point of it all. I'm hoping by the end of it he will be more on board, but for now I just have to let him come along at his own pace. It's hard though... we are supposed to do relaxation exercises nightly, and the first night I brought it up he cut his eyes at me and gave me a stare like "really?" 
It kinda hurt me... I was really looking forward to having together time that he could touch me and not expect it to get more physical... His excuse is that he isn't good at that type of thing. I said That's why we need to practice! so it's not so uncomfortable for you and me.
But in the end I left it alone. I told him when he was ready to practice to let me know. for now I will do it on my own.

in other New things with me- nothing much. Been actively seeking out baby gear  got a stroller/ carseat combo unit from a friend yesterday for less than half of what it would normally cost. 
Have a lady I'm going to go get a crib from today, and another with cloth diapers tomorrow. The baby room now not only has little socks in it but tonns of clothes, toys, and after tomorrow those other items as well! 
It's exciting! 
Now if I can just get my best friend to get the invites going for the shower....


----------



## Premomt

So I know it is completley normal for baby to be in all sorts of weird positions at this early point, but ouch! It's not comfortable!! For the past 2-3 days now the baby has been sitting on my right side and kicking or punching downwards. I don't feel anything on the top near my belly button, but LOTs down near my pubic bone and further down. Currently, however this child is sitting it is giving me a stabbing pain in my low right hip.:grr:
I just want it to move into a different position already. It's making me cranky! Isn't too bad while laying down, but sitting is ouchy, as is walking or going from sitting to standing.
I guess tomorrow I will know for sure (if it is still sitting that way) if it is breech and the reason why it is so uncomfortable...
Tomorrow is our anatomy scan! Though we won't be finding out... it will be so neat to find out the length of the baby's bones and CRL and all that fun stuff... if it's sucking its thumb... if it is active or sleeping... Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

aww, yay! 
i bet you'll get hardly no sleep tonight, anticipating your scan.
thats how it was for me and DH the night before our scan.
we also found out its a little boy! :happydance:
my little man is also kicking alot down near my pubic bone and nothing up near the belly button.
sometimes a slight jab just a little below it though. 
not uncomfortable for me at the moment, thank goodness. 
hope your scan goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Premomt

Here waiting for my scan....


----------



## countrygirl86

Premomt - How was the scan?!?!?! Any pics to share? I love your bump pics, I will get some this weekend and post them for you. I've been getting a bit of that kicking at the lower parts thing too but he moves around so much it might feel like that this time and way out to the right side next!

Mrs - Drat, I just ordered one from pregnancypiercings for much more than they are at that site! I didn't know about it! Oh well, the one I got is cute and says "It's a boy!" lol Congrats on the little boy!

Butterfly - I think 2013 is the year of the boy! So neat!


----------



## Premomt

Still waiting... how many boys do we h ave here now? I think it's the yr of : blue: too... tho there's a myth that if there are more boys than girls born this year 18 yrs later there will be a big war. So that's kinda concerning..


----------



## vonamausi

girl for me


----------



## MrsBabyBump

congratulations on your pink bundle! :D


----------



## Premomt

All went well at the Dr visit, and no we didn't break down and find out  It is still a surprise! I'm measuring right on track, baby WAS in breech position on my right side (just like I thought the little bugger was!) and baby measured great! HB was in the 150's and I do believe baby showed its stuff to the tech, though I am not sure... All I know is that the tech said she would be measuring the femur bone and now would be the time to look away if we didn't want to know the gender. so we did. as she was measuring, she glanced up over toward where my husband was sitting like there was something there on the screen had he been looking he would have seen, but he was not  
So we are still in the dark about :blue: or :pink: 

the OB I saw that day (along with the others I've seen) were so excited to know we would not be finding out. I asked the US tech what the trend was, and she said that more and more are waiting till birth to see.

Either way- great visit! I will post pics at some point rest assured!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

congratulations! 
glad everything is going good with the LO. 
and you stayed strong and didn't find out the gender. 
i know neither of us could have done that. lol 
can't wait to see pics!:flower:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

forgot to add this in the other post. oops :p
 



Attached Files:







its a boy!.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Premomt

aw you got such a great profile pic! our lo was in such an odd position we got a crumpled up face/arm/belly/knee pic lol... our little contortionist lol! I keep meaning to post but keep ruing out of energy... like tonight


----------



## countrygirl86

Congrats on a great u/s and for holding strong and not finding out Premomt! I don't know how you do it! 

Congrats on the pink bump vonamausi! 

Awesome profile pic MrsBabyBump! Ours wasn't as clear this time! 

Anyone getting a 3D ultrasound?


----------



## Premomt

Nope~ no 3d for me! 

so is the count 2 boy 1 girl so far? I think that's the count... I cant remember! loL!

We did our orientation walk through at the birth center yesterday and...... It was amazing! We both fell in love with the place  The rooms are big, and the tubs are inviting... The staff is happy and outgoing.. There was a woman laboring when we were there, and we didn't hear or see her. The centers birth place is just uh-maz-ing and then the womens health side is just as great. Very spacious and just great!

As we were walking out dh goes... "Ut oh...." I said "what?" he was looking up and around "oh no..." I start looking around "WHAT?" "I think I have a good feeling about this place " 
What a jerk lol


----------



## MrsBabyBump

glad ya'll have found a birth center you both are comfortable with 
and i'm not sure if i get 3d/4d pictures or not, i hope so though!
my next appointment at the end of this month is however going to be my glucose test /: 
kind of nervous. & heard the drink that is 50% sugar, makes some women throw up its so sweet and awful tasting...yippee! :p :haha:


----------



## Premomt

ive heard horror stories like that too... so not looking forward to it. :nope: but its for the greater good right?


----------



## countrygirl86

Yuck, I'm not looking forward to that one either! Apparently has to be on an empty stomach too?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

definately for the better good, i just hope we can stomach it lol.
and they didn't tell me not too eat or anything. not even to drink only water.
i just gathered my information from what i looked up.
it said sometimes it helps to eat something a couple hours before. 
but mine is at 9 in the morning so i'm not sure how well thats going to work out:haha:


----------



## Premomt

ok as promised- here are the pics from my U/S. a week later :dohh: lol!
 



Attached Files:







77823_4694841649612_1623469668_o.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









272076_4694841169600_1345004446_o.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









557732_4694888450782_855749195_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Premomt

So has anyone "over done it" lately? I feel like I may have today. either that or i was dehydrated. Probablly dehydrated. :-/ I really didn't have that much to drink today and did a fair bit of work... Yikes in thinking about it- I really can't pin exactly what or how much I did drink. I think I had some water with breakfast, a small glass at my massage, then a large glass of chocolate milk with lunch... and before lunch I vaccumed the car, and conditioned the leather seats. then I went to work. I did a 1hr massage, then had a small break and sipped on chocolate milk spiked with coffee, and then waxed people for 3 hrs.

I have GOT to be better about that! I came home and was having back pain and then it started radiating into my front. DH wanted to go over to the neighbors for dinner and a movie but I really felt like crap so here I sit with my feet up, now chugging water. 

I'm gonna pay for this tonight with bathroom trips... :nope:


----------



## vonamausi

the glucose drink is very sweet and will make u shutter lol i never threw up but gagged enough to make up for it lol. this will b the forth time for me.. uggh. u can imagine it to taste like orange pop (crush) with 3 large spoon fulls of sugar mixed in. its better when its cold... not that there is much to make it better. i cannot remember if u have to fast before but i know during the test while u wait.. u cannot eat or drink.
i think u were right.premont i got the girl .. two boys and a team yellow.. i havent been posting much since i write on my cell and it just takes so long but i have been faithfully stalking this threat lol


----------



## Premomt

I really must have been dehydrated cuz I didnt even get up more than once that night.. Kinda scary! So I've been better about drinking even if I'm not thirsty. Which is hard to do for me! But a must. Eccd0- my husband playing with the keyboard. .. Brat lol

So how are you ladies all feeling lately? Getting many punches or kicks? I get me lots now!


----------



## Premomt

Where is everyone? it's so quiet round here lately... Guess no news is good news though right?

Nothing really new going on here... trying really hard not to buy every baby item in sight lol. It's even harder now that i belong to a few groups on Facebook that are full of moms wanting to get rid of baby items at really cheap prices.
DH is working a TON right now. His job has him on 12hr days 7 days a week :-/ Makes for some lonely time by myself... and I'm not that motivated to do much around the house. Sometimes I will get an urge to clean... but it's short lived lol.

I offended my best friend a few days ago... That's been fun to deal with now. 
Back story is~ she has carpel tunnel syndrome and has had it for years now. Certian things aggrivate it like working to much on the keyboard, or with her hands in general. She's taken on the roll of throwing me my shower, and just recently made up all the shower invitations. While doing so~ she posted on FB how much her hands were hurting while doing them.
So we went to get pedicures and she handed me the invite- a cardboard brown invite with a cute polka dotted onsie on the front. The inside was stamped with the information hand written in with a note to in leiu of bringing a card- instead bring your favorite childrens book inscribed with your name in it.
Very cute- plain, and gender neutral. after looking at it I asked her if she had hand stamped it.. She said yes, I asked about the onsie- she said she had hand cut them out of different papers and attached them to the card. at this point i said "why do you do this to yourself!?" 

Wrong thing to say aparently... I didn't mean anything bad by it- more that why does she over do something that could have easily been purchased in a 24 pak at walmart? Especially since she has CTS. Now mind you she hand quilts, and is a very crafty person period, so for me to say that was well insulting I guess...
In any instance- she expressed her feelings, and I told her I was sorry.. But i'm not sure if we are OK just yet... we had a bonfire last night at their house, and she seemed ok, but I just can't tell if something is lurking under the surface....

Oy, women... I just don't get it sometimes... 

PS i've never been a girlfriend girl. always been "one of the guys" . relationships with women are too complicated! lol!

So how are you lovely ladies doing now? anyone having braxton hicks yet? I've been having a few..

One night in class I felt my tummy and it was hard in one spot. I chalked it up to baby's butt being there, but then a min or so later I felt it again and the whole right side was hard! Definitly a BH contraction. And TMI~ but the last time I had a big O, along came a BH right after! SO WEIRD to feel and know that's what it was! I felt it start from the bottom and work its way all the way up my abdomen till my belly was rock hard! and it seemed like it lasted for a loooong time! (probablly not more than a minute tho in reality.) 

Our bodies are so cool!


----------



## Kitty_love

Hey girls! 

Good news from my scan last week - baby is healthy and is a boy! Dr also made a point of looking closely at his heart (as I was born with a heart condition that could have been passed down), and said his heart looked really good and healthy! So relieved!

Hi Premont- I hear you - women friendships do seem to be more complicated. I remember being in college, looking around, and realizing I always had more fun when hanging out with my group of guys, less drama I guess! LOl! Now being older, most of my friends have moved, are spread out across the us or abroad, none in town except work associates, so I'm actually looking forward to making some new local friends as LO grows. I'm planning on taking some "mom and me" exercise classes after he arrives to get back in shape and meet some other new moms.

I agree with you, though, if she had ct pain why not just get some cute invites at Hallmark or something? Guess we're just not the crafty type, so we don't understand? I'm sure you 2 will be fine, seems such a minor thing/comment. Hope you have a fun time at your shower!


----------



## Premomt

Thx kitty- we seem to be doing fine, though I still feel like im walking on eggshells a bit...

So great your scan went well and all looked good! And a little boy :cloud9: 
Makes me rethink not finding out... Ahh!

So its national pregnancy and infant loss month here in the states, (as well as breast cancer awareness month) and it is making me sad, nervous, and anxious reading loss stories and hearing about it from fb friends etc...I too had a loss in 2009 and I had no idea there were support groups like there are at the time. 
I know I should not watch videos and visit the loss sections on here because it makes me worry.

But do any of you have fears about stillbirth or infant loss? I've seen unbelievable stories of infants living for a month and then passing away.. I just can not imagine the feeling of loss and sorrow those parents have... 
After carrying a child and bonding with it in utero to have it in my arms is my greatest wish, and I am frightened of the possibility of loosing it after birth...
Ugh I need to think happy thoughts...


----------



## vonamausi

yes i agree and my results from doc today made me worry again alot more:-( the hematoma i had on my placenta which made me almost loose her twice is still a big mass and has not gotten any smaller:-( in my shock i forgot to ask how big he meant by QUITE LARGE ... sigh
baby measured perfect though.... now to hoping.it wont cause preterm labour or preclamsia *spelling* ... frustrating! 
so to.different topic.. at what week u girls hopin to have ur baby shower?


----------



## Premomt

My shower is scheduled for Nov 10th, to the dismay of my bestie who for some reason wanted to host it much closer to my due date...

We chose that day because a few of my mother's good friends are flying into town for a surprise visit for her 50th birthday. These friends also helped raise me, and I am excited for them to come!

How about you?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

mine is sometime in November too. no set date yet though. lol
we already have pretty much everything though, so i have no idea what to ask people for..besides diapers of course. :haha:


----------



## vonamausi

my luck sorta threw me off balance today:-(... hematoma burs and has the doc keep me in the hospital over night to perform yet ANOTHER ultrasound:-\ bb is doing so far. even played tag with nurse who tried to get heartbeat again lol... i on the otherhand feel like crap:-( sore and frustrated. hopin i can go home tomorrow. 
how have u girls been doing? 
has ur belly buttons popped? mine has at least a week ago.. since this is bb number 4 im pretty far out there lol


----------



## Premomt

Nope my belly button is still an innie. In fact I still feel less than "like a house" which sometimes amazes me. Have begun to waddle a bit though.. LOL!

So sorry you are cooped up in the hospital with aburst hematoma... But thankfully bb is AOK! Scary stuff though...

Mrs- I have a HUGE list as this is my first and I just want to be so prepared! Its probablly really overkill but hey- I can sell what I don't need and maybe that will help with what our shitty insurance will be..

Any of you ladies getting kicked in the vagina? My little monster seems to LOVE to stand/ kick my cervix and bladder. Its a rare treat when baby kicks me in the abs!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

sorry to hear your sick and in the hospital, glad bb is ok though!
hope you get released soon.

and i think i'm just going to let them get whatever they want to and return it if i don't need it as you said. lol

my lil' man usually kicks me in the bladder or right below my belly button.
DH can even feel him at night when we're sleeping, i'm not the only one getting woke up. haha:haha:

also we picked a definate name!  
i love being able to say his name instead of just "he" or "him" when talking to people about LO now! and does anybody know when your suppose to change to a maternity belly button ring?


----------



## vonamausi

i was just told doc believes its placenta previa... if that is the case im not allowed to go home... at all.. till baby is born and will b transferred to halifax at 24weeks


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh no):
i'll keep you and LO in my prayers.
hope everything turns out ok, atleast if that is the case they caught it early enough to where they can monitor you though. 
good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Premomt

Oh gosh Von, That's not what we want to hear :-( But if it is, at least it has been caught and hopefully with little intervention can be managed well. Will definitly be thinking about you and your LO in the days to come. Please update us with any info you get!

Well it sucks, but I'm glad I'm not the only one with a soccer player for a child! Today Baby is head down, and it feels so different. I wouldn't say more comfortable, but the change of pace from kicking my cervix to kicking my belly button is a much needed one.

I haven't thought about changing my ring lately honestly... I've changed it to a bar instad of a ring, but still metal. Not had any issues with it really though. I wonder the same thing about when is best to change it?

What name did you choose? I'm so nosy :rofl:

Are any of you doing any sort of scrap booking or journaling through out your pregnancies? I haven't been and I feel like I should be cause I'll want to look back on it someday... I guess I can come back through here and read what I've written lol, but there's more than that I could be doing. I'm just lazy and not creative :nope:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i've been thinking the same thing lately! 
at the beginning of my pregnancy i kept up with everything, now i'm just so lazy and 'think' i will remember whatever happened and don't need to document it, only to not remember it whenever someone asks me about it :p
oh well. we could always start scrapbooking now, better late than never right?
also, the name we have chosen is Braylen William Paul, our last name is Meeks. 
are your bumps getting very big ladies? mine has defintately grown,,lol:haha:


----------



## Premomt

aw I love your avitar! So fun  and what a strong name! love it


----------



## MrsBabyBump

thank you! we love it 
and i finally got DH into the Halloween spirit, lol.


----------



## vonamausi

good morning ladies! so bitter sweet news... i have a large hematoma right on top of my cervix. good news? - no placenta previa. im allowed to go home but remain in the high risk category:-\ gonna b interesting .... still have 18weeks to go though im told i wouldnt make it to my duedate:-\ cest la vie.... trying to make the best out of it


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm glad you get to go home. 
take care of yourself and LO! 
hope you have no more scares and the rest of your pregnancy is a breeze


----------



## Premomt

Wow! I too hope you have no more scares and the rest of your pregnancy is a walk in the park! Will you be on bedrest for the hematoma?


----------



## vonamausi

im supposed to take it slow and easy. listen to my body... my hemagloben was a lil low from the bloodloss so it makes sence why on earth im so tired all the time:-\ im just takin day by day thank u girls<3


----------



## Premomt

Hematoma on the cervix must not be uncommon... Just was reading about Cbass' recent going's on. She too has one. And she is having horrible cramping and bh contractions. Been having them for days to the point of pain and regular.... She needs to be seen again but wont go! It's so hard to see this online and not be able to express how important it is she be seen! Frustrating..


----------



## MrsBabyBump

just found out at my glucose testing today..
that i have a low-lying placenta, i'm not really sure of what this means yet as my doctor isn't very detailed and i posted this first thing when i got home instead of looking up information on it. lol hoping maybe you ladies can help.

and Premom- i didn't even think to post about the gender scan on this one, lol. i was convinced it was a boy until people kept telling me it looked more like a girl because of how i was carrying it. but i do have another ultrasound Nov. 12th to check on my placenta...i'm so glad we get to see lil' Braylen again, just scared because of why.


----------



## Premomt

haha its fine! Just funny I found it out there lol. 
I don't think it means much really... From what I understand having a low lying placenta can mean that when you go into labor you have a higher risk of hemroghing. But from what I understand when you go into labor your placenta may move out of the way and not be a problem at all. So it really just depends on how low it is. 
I wouldn't worry about it right now though.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

guess all there is to do is wait and see..
its frustrating.
and also i'm gaining weight bad /:
even though i don't eat that much, so now i'm watching carbs too lol 
pregnancy isn't as easy as some people make it out to be.

also...the drink was not that bad, but still not good.
i made it 2 hours after i drank it and then back up it came :dohh:
they got my blood though, thank goodness 
how are you ladies doing? feeling huge yet?


----------



## vonamausi

good morning! im feeling pretty huge alright lol. my phone wont let me upload pics but just changed my avatar to my most updated preggo pose lol. i pretty much have the waddle down pat. baby is very active and has been makin my kids laugh as she wiggles my belly. 
im doing my glucose test around.28 weeks. so i have a ways to go. anyone else rh negative? i am and since i have had plenty of major bleeds i already got TWO shots and was told ill b getting at least one more.. hmmm... every pregnancy is different.just amazes me that even though this is the same body.it can do things so differently!


----------



## vonamausi

Mrs babybump.. a low lying placenta at this point can still move upward some. they prob wanna do another US to make sure. with my second baby i had partial placenta previa but was told at 20 weeks it can change which it did and.it was far enough out.of the way for me to have a natural birth. they just wanna make sure u have all the info and know why they want.another US look at.it as another chance to see ur lil sweetling<3


----------



## vonamausi

Premomt... U ONLY HAVE 100 DAYS TO GO!!! WHOOOP WHOOP


----------



## Premomt

Oh my.... 100 days... I don't know what to think about that! LOL! It seems so far away yet, but when it's stated as 100 days, it seems much closer! And really it could be sooner than that! (or later!)

At least my shower is in 18 days. I am SO hoping to get LOTS of items so I can feel much more prepared!

My Glucose test is in 14 days so I'll be around 27 weeks or so.
It's funny, I counted the days until I hit the 12 week mark, and now they just kinda roll into each other. I'm not even sure when third tri really starts?:shrug:

I am feeling pretty good though! Took a little trip to the city this past weekend with my husband and were tourists in our own town. It was fun! We went to a park saturday and had a picnic lunch, then biked around a bit. Then we checked into a hostel for the evening. Neither of us had ever been to a Hostel and it was a really great experience! We will definitly do it again! 
My husband ended up with a migraine which kinda put a damper on things a bit, but he rallied and we went out to dinner then a comedy club then for icecream before heading back to the hostel. I could have stayed out much later (which is super odd for me! I'm usually a early to bed kinda gal latley!) but we he was feeling groggy and as soon as his head hit the pillow he was OUT.
I on the other hand could not fall asleep :dohh: It wasn't noisy or anything, I just couldn't stop thinking about if our vehicle was going to be towed, or if there were bed bugs... and my hips were KILLING me from all the walking and biking we did. I definitly paid for all the exercise as I have been really bad about keeping up with it otherwise.
I think I may have gotten about 4 hours of sleep, and then when I woke up around 7:30 I was up. We packed up and went out for breakfast, then home. once back home, I napped on and off all afternoon, and then slept like a ROCK that night!:happydance:

IT was a much needed get away, and I think we may have spent around 175$ for the entire two days. Which considering a hotel downtown would cost that or more, I think we did marvelous! The weekend was almost like a reset button for my DH. He's been under a TON of stress at work latley, and I felt like if I hadn't done something like it, he may have imploded.
It will most likely be our last "vacation" as a couple for a while.... That's kinda sad to think!:cry: But in a good way...

Other than the achey hips, I feel really good most of the time. I have my moments where I can't breathe because of how the baby is sitting, and my feet or the way I walk has changed slightly because the outer sides of both my feet hurt pretty regularly. But I still don't feel like a whale. I still have time though.:haha: and I'm sure it wont be much longer till I do. Baby gains the most weight in the last 3 months, and that's right around the corner!


----------



## Premomt

I was laying in bed with dh the other night and the baby was moving around a bit, then stopped but I still had my hand on my tummy. I started feeling little tiny rythemic bumps on my hand and didnt think much of it at first. then I though wow those are really steady! then I thought - Hiccups!! :cloud9:
I tried to get dh to feel them but it's just not easy for him to feel much unless it is substantial. He has "worker" hands and they are all callused and rough so it's no wonder really.
But today I got a massage (heaven by the way- everyone should get massaged regularly but ESPECIALLY while pregnant!) and when i was laying face up i could feel little bumps that were in the same pattern, and I knew right away that's what they were. :thumbup: They didn't last long but it was so cute to feel!

how are the rest of you? I'm stressing about money but what else is new :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

awhh, how cute
i can't wait til lil' Braylen has hiccups.
and nothing new to report here except for my baby shower is suppose to be on the 9th of Nov. finally got a date set


----------



## Premomt

oh yea! Fun!


----------



## countrygirl86

My baby shower is scheduled for Dec 1 with a possible second one from my MIL on Dec 9. 

Awesome you've felt hiccups Premomt! I felt them once last week and thought it was so cool that that's what's going on in there! I'm going to get a massage but I have to plan it well in advance cause the best place is about an hour away.


----------



## Premomt

Ugh an Hour!? that's awful! how are you gonna go and get all relaxed and then have to drive an hour home? No good! I am really lucky that I can trade with a friend. Which reminds me I need to get her scheduled!


----------



## Premomt

So I know I shouldn't really be "keeping track" but I've checked on my registry a few times now and NO ONE HAS BOUGHT ANYTHING FROM IT!!!

My shower is in 2 weeks! :-( :-( I will appreciate all the things I get, but it seems like I will have to return alot, or have to buy alot of my own stuff.
Kinda frustrating... I put alot of effort into the registry, and it's stuff we need and will look forward to getting.

I hope I don't get crap!:cry:


----------



## vonamausi

good morning girls<3 
my shower doesnt have a date yet:-( dont even think its in planning yet as i havent heard nothing. how is everyone feeling? i feel blah:-(


----------



## vonamausi

my poor bladder is being abused:-\


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i just feel huge. lol


----------



## vonamausi

ummm what happened to my ticker?


----------



## Premomt

I feel your pain Von... Thankfully not today so much, but yea, it sucks!
I'm feelin pretty good today... It's so weird to think I'm in third tri! I've been getting exhausted a bit in the evenings, but what else can I expect?
I don't feel huge... In fact today someone I haven't seen in months asked if I was pg, and she was the first person to ask me outright. Felt good to know I looked pregnant and not fat!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

shower dilemma, what to use as prizes for the games? lol


----------



## Premomt

Party supply stores have little favors like cinnamon bun candles in an oven (bun in the oven) and pea pod salt n pepper shakers (pea in a pod) cute stuff baby themed.
Or make lille gift bags with Hershey kisses, or candies in them. 
Or you can do random thigs Ike note pad with pen sets or kitchen timers. 

Nothing expensive though.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

ooh, i never thought of anything like that. 
thank you! 
and probably a little TMI but is anyone else having discharge more than usual lately? :blush:


----------



## vonamausi

the discharge is annoying and gross but completely normal unless its foul smelling... panty liners r a wonderful thing!


----------



## vonamausi

tried to fix ticker.. what is.wrong with it?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm seriously considering going and getting a pack of them. lol
i haven't had ANY whatsoever until now, but it has no odor so its normal :p
and your ticker is back now


----------



## Premomt

TMI but the discharge has not changed much for me from pre preg till now. I've just dealt with it all along, never thought much about it really.

here's some more TMI~ DH and I had sex the other day and I had to Ice my Vagina afterwords!!! It get's so swollen and sore! DTD is not comfortable in that sense anymore :nope:
Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

ohh, that sounds painful...
and i'm on pelvic rest so no help in that area :p
me and DH are deprived at the moment:haha:


----------



## vonamausi

AI CARRAMBA that sounds aweful! with all my issues we r pretty much on hold as well...


----------



## Premomt

well in that case I'd better look on the brighter side... sorry girls!
Mrs- why are you on pelvic rest?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

my placenta preevia or however you spell it.
i have an u/s on the 12th of Nov. to check on it.


----------



## countrygirl86

I'm not very comfortable on top anymore but haven't had to ice! Should you mention it to your doc next time? How often are you ladies going to your doctors?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i go every 3 to 4 weeks.
and before i was put on pelvic rest, i wasn't very comfortable on top either. maybe its a pregnancy thing..lol. 
plus i've always been self-conscious and my growing belly didn't help that matter when i was naked :haha:


----------



## vonamausi

i have to go every two weeks.. but im high risk:-(


----------



## vonamausi

good gosh is ANYONE else a blubbering high emotional hormonal mess lately?? SIGH!!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

what makes you high risk?..
and oh my gosh, yes!! i adore my husband for putting up with me :haha:
one minute i'm happy, next minute i'm furious over absolutely nothing!


----------



## vonamausi

i have a large hematoma on my cervix and as it turns out on my placenta as well:-( they worry about a placenta abrubtion.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh my goodness, i'm so sorry ):
i pray everything goes smoothly until your precious LO is here!


----------



## vonamausi

we will b alright thank u after the last hospital stay bbg and i vowed we didnt wanna eat hospital food ever again lol<3 now just to get rid of this cold...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh goodness, i hate hospital food! lol
and i know what you mean, i got the sniffles :growlmad:


----------



## Premomt

Wow we got a bunch of placenta and cervix issues here now don't we? Man that sucks ladies :nope: Sorry you all are in these positions! Rest assured your bodies will do what they need to, and you'll get through this just fine:hug:

DH and I only DTD occasionally so it's not really that big of a deal. Wish we could do it more, but either he has no energy or I have no energy. at one point last week we tried just because we hadn't done it in like 3 weeks, but it ended horribly....:blush:

Other than a swollen vagina and hemhroids Im doing fine... Baby seems to be lulled to sleep by all my movement during the day and has found that night time is the most fun to be awake. Mostly that doesn't bother me. I enjoy lying in bed feeling the kicks :cloud9:

Today DH said he can't wait for the :crib: to be here and I said I can LOL!
I am not ready yet to have this baby on the outside!

I am ready for the shower next weekend :happydance:
Oh, gotta go- dh wants to go over our names we've picked out.:kiss:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

ooh, do tell the names! 
and our showers are only like a week apart! 
mine is this coming Friday, and we got the cake picked out and ordered today. i was dreading it but now i'm actually super excited! i know how you feel with the whole hemhroid thing i just hope i don't get more than 1 :p wishful thinking :haha:
still patiently waiting for my u/s to see how my placenta is coming along, but i'm not really concerned that much. if it moves up yay, if not c-section here we come :p
me and DH are definately ready for Bray to be here though. 
i can't wait to see who he looks more like and get to know him!
anybody else have u/s coming up soon?


----------



## vonamausi

i got one comin up in a week or two. it will be my9th or even 10th  on a bright note... my shower is going to happen on the 24th of this month! my friends surprised me by putting it on facebook hehe. i got a mean cold just noe and u know the crap that collects itself in ur throat and lungs over night? well i hack and gag the moment i get up.... it hurts soo much and i feel im gonna blow a vessel geeees! litterally.. i worry about my hematomas busting and.causing more bleeding grrr! i have a check up today. another.bright note.. i finally gained.10lbs!!! i worked hard on that! im gluten intollerant and to gain weight has always been a struggle.. pls dont hate.. it really.IS.stressful. bbg is upset with me from all the.coughing i done and is doing some mega kickin and.stretching lol..


----------



## vonamausi

flu shot.. yes or no? was told i should get one by my doc... uggh iffy


----------



## Premomt

Mrs~ Actually our showers are only a day apart. Mine's on the 10th which is this saturday:happydance: I can't wait to see what we will be getting! I registered on Amazon.com and have not seen anything come off the registry yet which makes me sad a bit... But I do know that at least 3 people will be buying off it as they've just asked me questions about it. In my head though I'm going "really?! youve waited till NOW?!" but at the same time I still have all of nov, dec and jan to go... I don't feel like its too soon to have the shower, but the girl who's throwing it for me keeps telling me how it is.:shrug: 
I feel like a. I'd rather get stuff now, and know what else I NEED to buy before bebe get's here rather than after he/she arrives. b. the next few months are laiden with holidays which means people will be busy and not able to attend the shower, so I'd rather have more people come than not and host it earlier.
Either way- It's happening this weekend :haha:

Sorry you aren't feeling good Von~ I hope it's not bronchitis... Will you be seen for it? With all the coughing/ hacking and mucous if it doesn't get much better soon I would. Not that they can put you on anything strong, but maybe a decongestant would be helpful?

I don't have any more U/S in the future unless something changes drastically. The Birth Center I will be seen at from now on likes to do things as minimally invasive, and only when necissary. So from now on, it should be only figuring out babys position by feeling where the head/ butt is, figuring out growth by my uterus position, and maybe hearing baby's heartbeat on the doppler. I can ask for a fetoscope instead of the doppler, but I'm not sure if I want to or not...

With the doppler and U/S its all about risk versus benefit. because there is no hard core proven evidence that either are considered "safe" during pregnancy (really what IS safe during pregnancy? That's a whole other topic in itself.) The birth center likes to steer away from them unless there is a need to use them (for instance if I wasn't feeling the baby move, or had bleeds etc..) 

Does anyone else feel like their SO is not involved enough in the pregnancy? I feel like that from time to time... I feel like DH should be asking to feel the baby kick, and wanting to help with my exercises but he just doesn't. Even when I jump or make a weird sound when baby ribes me he just looks at me funny like "what is your deal?" and when i tell him the baby's kicking, he just says "oh":dohh: I feel like he should at that point ask if he could feel it too... IDK...
And I feel like the shower is very excluding as well. I know traditionally that the men folk don't participate in them, and I've hosted one that way. But when it comes to my DH, I feel like he should be there opening gifts with me too... I didn't feel that way in the beginning, as I figured he wouldn't want to be included in it. But then he asked if he was, and when I told him no, it made me re think it a bit. 
Maybe I will get him a gift just for him before the shower, and give it to him that day. Like a little Onesie that says "I love my daddy" or something like that.

Geez do I ramble or what?! 
Hope you are all feeling well today!

Oh, and Mrs~ We are not sharing the names until LO arrives. :kiss: I want it to be a secret up until then


----------



## Premomt

Von~ They say people who work with the public, the elderly, children and pregnant ladies should. 
I work with the public, and have never gotten the flu (knock on wood!!!!!) nor a flu shot. The flu shot is such an iffy thing because they prepare it with a few strains of the flu that they THINK will be the widest spread, but even if you get the shot you could still get a different strain of the flu. So IMO~ if you are generally healthy, there is no reason to get it.
I will not be getting one. I will instead be fortifying my diet with flu preventing foods rich in Vit C, Zinc, and magnesium, as well as getting adequate sleep and limiting my exposure to people who may be infected.
And of course washing my hands and not touching my face!!!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

von- i hope you get to feeling better soon! and i wouldn't recommend a flu shot either unless your just prone to getting it anyways. i haven't had one or been asked to get one but when that time comes i will be telling them no thank you :p lol and your going to have a busy week! thanksgiving, black friday if you do that, and then your shower  

premom-i didn't even bother doing a registry, lol. its only going to be my OH's family and our friends. guys too. my family doesn't really socialize well with some of his:dohh: and we already have all the big stuff so we just told everybody get the little necessities and anything else they wanted.
he is going to be there with me though the whole time, and handing me my gifts, entertaining the guys, etc. i think its only fair, i mean i couldn't have made this precious gift without him so he needs to play a role in everything!
i do wish as you said though that he would ask to feel the baby move and all that. he did try to hear the heartbeat by pressing his ear to my tummy though cause we read around 26 weeks it was possible. but no luck ):
how many people are attending? and do you have a cake picked out yet?
i'm definately looking forward to the games, lol. :p 
and well darn, i guess i'll just have to wait a little longer to find out your names, i'm sure they are worth it though


----------



## vonamausi

i choose <3<3<3 Selina May <3<3<3 
i got some bitter news yesterday SIGH.. sad thing is i should have guessed it.. should not have come to such a surprise to me:-( my doc urged me to talk to my.specialist about.cecerean since i have never needed one:-\ he said i am not even allowed to go into labour.as the.pressure could rupture the hematoma and bleed bla bla.bla.. uggh frustrated


----------



## MrsBabyBump

lovely name 
and don't fret, God has a plan and if a c-section is what you have to have then maybe that was just better for this baby. atleast you will have a scheduled date that little one will be coming home  
i might be in the same boat if my placenta hasn't moved up by my u/s this month then we can be section buddies :hugs:


----------



## Premomt

vonamausi said:


> i choose <3<3<3 Selina May <3<3<3
> i got some bitter news yesterday SIGH.. sad thing is i should have guessed it.. should not have come to such a surprise to me:-( my doc urged me to talk to my.specialist about.cecerean since i have never needed one:-\ he said i am not even allowed to go into labour.as the.pressure could rupture the hematoma and bleed bla bla.bla.. uggh frustrated

Von I'm sorry you may have to make a tough decision about this. Please ask a few doctors and specialists their opnion on this matter. your life and your LO's life will depend on it.


----------



## vonamausi

OHH MRS u made me smile<3 when is ur u/s? and premomt..i dont have much choice unfortunately. they litterrally SHOWED the hematoma on the.screen which is.smack in the way of my bbg s exit*pout* for the last few days it has felt like.as if bb dropped  plus that makes me.waddle much more.cuz it almost hurts to.walk any distance:-\ doc app with specialist on the 14th...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i go back on the 12th of this month, so only 5 days! 
i'm just going to go with the flow though. whatever it takes to get him here safely and healthy i will be more than happy with.
and i'm sorry that your having to deal with a hematoma, i proli spelled it wrong, :dohh: i hope all goes well at your specialist appointment, please keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

so i just found out that i will need to be started on anti-biotics today, as bacteria was found in my urine sample from last months appointment.
but also my blood platelette count was low and i have to go see a blood specialist this monday at 9:15. 
what exactly does this mean? and should i be worried?.


----------



## vonamausi

oh my.. i have zero clue... mine was low from all the bleeding and made me real tired... why did he not explain better instead of making u wonder and worry? sometimes i really dont like.doctors grr... 
im really hopin ur mind.will b put to.ease!!! thinkin of.u<3

i.wanted.to upload a bump pic but this phone wont let me so here.is my fb link...


----------



## vonamausi

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?ref...ent&actorid=100001328711401&__user=1113072706


----------



## MrsBabyBump

vonamausi said:


> oh my.. i have zero clue... mine was low from all the bleeding and made me real tired... why did he not explain better instead of making u wonder and worry? sometimes i really dont like.doctors grr...
> im really hopin ur mind.will b put to.ease!!! thinkin of.u<3
> 
> i.wanted.to upload a bump pic but this phone wont let me so here.is my fb link...

i didn't actually get to talk to my doctor. just one of his nurses and i tried clicking your link, but it just pulled up my fb page. lol sometimes i think technology is a wee bit advanced for me:haha:


----------



## vonamausi

i also posted it in my bumps and a girl put it up for me


----------



## MrsBabyBump

vonamausi said:


> i also posted it in my bumps and a girl put it up for me

adorable bump! <3


----------



## Premomt

Adorable Von! sorry its uncomfortable for you to walk now. Have you tried to get on all fours and rock your hips a bit to move baby up out of you pelvis even for a brief time? Helps me a bit when I do.

Mrs~ it seems a little disconected that LAST month's appt is NOW requiring you to go on antibiotics... but maybe your last appt wasn't really that long ago (I'm thinking like 2-3 weeks ago?) I would have assumed they could get results quicker and start you on something quicker...? IDK... As far as platelets.... Thats something I've not come across either... Did they mention Anemia? maybe you are slightly anemic? 
In a quick google search that seems to be a link. Low blood platelets can cause blood clotting issues. So all in all I guess it really would be determined by how low they are if it is a big deal or not. :shrug:

I've got an odd issue going on: wet panties. and not cause I'm all worked up either! It happened to me on Monday first. I took a walk with the LO I babysit, played at the park, and a while later after sitting on a cold bench stood up and felt like I had started my period! 
Now I generally do not have dry panties on a regular basis- that's just how I am. and since being pg it's not been any different really. Until the past week or so. Now it seems to be heavier and stickier... 
THen that happened. I checked and TMI- it was white, a bit creamy but mostly watery. I smelled it, but it didn't smell like pee. So I told myself I'd keep an eye on it and see if it happened again. 

And it didn't until today. Today I went from a standing to sitting position while working, and I had the same gush feeling. I again checked, and it was the same thing. Watery, with little white sticky bits. Havent felt any "gushes" since then, but I think I am gonna call the DR just to report it and see what they say to do. Maybe there's a way I can check it at home to see if it's urine or amniotic fluid...:shrug:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

my last appointment was only 3 weeks ago, lol. i forgot to mention that.
and they scheduled this next one a week early just because of my placenta.
so monday is gonna be a busy day for me :p i looked it up on Bing and found the same thing, so i'm thinking maybe its just pregnancy making my platelet level drop or like you said i'm a little bit aneimic. anxious to actually find out what my levels are on monday.
i have that wetness too!, but its more of a white discharge, no odor. 
i've heard that its normal though. i would still report it though just in case. 
hope you have fun at your baby shower tomorrow! i'm preparing things for mine and heading out the door in a few to pick up the cake.


----------



## Premomt

you too! hope its super fun!!!


----------



## vonamausi

YAY bb showers!! keep us updated... BOTH of u!!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm feeling so down in the dumps right now..
my baby shower was not what i expected whatsoever.
only my DH's family showed up, and his granny was the one throwing it and if she hadn't invited all her older lady friends and his mom and aunts hadn't of come nobody would have been there..):
we didn't even know half the people there and had to be introduced to them.
and the really sad part is that i invited a bunch of my friends and only 3 of them didn't respond. the rest told me 'i will definately be there!' 'can't wait to see you!' yada yada bullshit bullshit..:growlmad:
no one even bothered to txt me and tell me they couldn't make it or anything.
and my 2 real friends that actually tried to come got in a wreck literally within walking distance from the place we were hosting it and couldn't make it because they had to go to the hospital. 
we didn't even play games cause it was so awkward and everybody just sat around talking amongst themselves while me and OH sat there texting each other back and forth from across a table. 
the only good thing that came out of this was Braylen got a ton of nice stuff and my cake and cupcakes were awesome.
...now i've went home had a good cry on DH's shoulder and my friend came by to give me her gift and i'm past the point of feeling sorry for myself and being sad. now i'm just pissed the hell off!..
-sorry for my rant. hope your baby showers go a LOT better than mine.


----------



## vonamausi

im worried mine will end up the same:-( so sorry it went shit:-(


----------



## MrsBabyBump

hopefully not! 
and its ok, not your fault. if i lived where you did i would have invited you and had atleast one person show up :p ha.


----------



## vonamausi

oh and we would have made that shower rock!! lol.. where u at? bb moved back up OUT of my pelvis for today.. like a total AAAHHH moment haha! i got so much done today compared to normal it was amazing!!! still sore but very bareble! 
anyone get the linea nigra line happening yet? i didnt realize i got one already till my daughter took a random bump pic today 
another thing... HOT BURNING SORE feet! sigh* i could go on and on... dont even ask me about my back! i seriously wanna b the lady who.says... I LOVE BEING PREGNANT... I NEVER.FELT BETTER!  NOT gonna happen x-(


----------



## MrsBabyBump

mcminnville, tn. 
and glad baby has moved atleast for today :p
no linea nigra for me...yet. but my boobs have been itching sooo much lately! its annoying :growlmad:


----------



## vonamausi

oh yes the ITCH  definately know what u mean haha.. im from Nova Scotia. Canada. intetnet rocks for bringing ppl together! 
PREMOMT.. u so quiet! how did ur.bbshower go?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i agree! 
i'm so glad i met you ladies, i don't know what i would do now if the internet suddenly went down and i couldn't keep in touch.
ya'll are like my family <3
and yes, premom, where are you at?! 
anxious to hear about that baby shower and if you got everything you wanted


----------



## vonamausi

gettin impatient to hear from premomt ....
havin a low day today... cant wait for it to b over sigh*


----------



## MrsBabyBump

maybe she's busy with all of her new stuff for LO 
and sorry today's not been to great, whats wrong?

my day was pretty good, besides some stupid lady wanting to ride my a** on the way home and so when i speed up i'm the one who gets pulled over and a citation for 19 miles over the speed limit.
got pics of Braylen though! (; 
and he's a healthy 2.8 lbs now! 
my placenta has moved up and apparently the worst thing that can happen about my blood platelet count is that it gets a little lower and i can't have and epidural. :p


----------



## vonamausi

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! well.. not about maybe not being able to have an epidural but WHAAAAAHOOOOOO!!!! grr and u wait karma will CATCH up with that.person eventually!!! i was thinking about u and ur ultrasound.today!!! i kept checkin if u updated yet!! 
yeah... im.down cuz im.always the one everybody.asks favours.from... and i pretty much do anything for friends.and.fam if.its in my power.. even if i have to step back.. well i have a.doc.app on thursday and noone is available to watch my 3 year old for a little while.. so i can discuss c-section stuff.with.doc:-( all of a sudden everyone is busy:-(


----------



## vonamausi

sorry my phone is being mean lol i keep pressing the .... button instead if the space.. fat finger syndrome i call it lol.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

vonamausi said:


> FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! well.. not about maybe not being able to have an epidural but WHAAAAAHOOOOOO!!!! grr and u wait karma will CATCH up with that.person eventually!!! i was thinking about u and ur ultrasound.today!!! i kept checkin if u updated yet!!
> yeah... im.down cuz im.always the one everybody.asks favours.from... and i pretty much do anything for friends.and.fam if.its in my power.. even if i have to step back.. well i have a.doc.app on thursday and noone is available to watch my 3 year old for a little while.. so i can discuss c-section stuff.with.doc:-( all of a sudden everyone is busy:-(

i hope so! she drove by me and was flipping us off and waving and smiling...made me sooo mad! and i know what you mean, i make that mistake alot and people never seem to be able to return the favors i do for them..my baby shower made me realize all i need is my family not really any friends. you can't trust anybody now a days..its ashame. i'll come down there and watch him/her for you (; ha. and i hope your app goes good!! maybe somebody's schedule will clear up or they'll realize how sorry they're being.


----------



## vonamausi

so i went for my app with specialist today.. and.today of course my 3 year old decides to be a complete sook and behave in the crankiest manner!! BUT i got some fantastic news!!! i need one more ultrasound at around 33 weeks but if everything goes as my doc says it will...i will b able to have a normal.delivery and will carry till i go into labour myself without c-section!! so wish me luck that his prediction is right<3<3 
heartbeat was great and i measure almost 28weeks lol!! he was impressed that i FINALLY got my weight into the normal range.. still a low normal but muuuch better!! overall todays news worked out in my favour.. even though the night sucked bad! i dreamed that i was having another bad bleed again :-\ i woke completely frazzled and wobbled to the bathroom sick excpecting to see a mess... just a dream... thank goodness! im home alone for long periods at a time with 3 kids so i really dont want nomore nasty surprises! 
how u doin??? Loads of braxton hicks which make me wanna pee everytime! AHHHH Im in a HUGGY mood hehe<3


----------



## MrsBabyBump

vonamausi said:


> so i went for my app with specialist today.. and.today of course my 3 year old decides to be a complete sook and behave in the crankiest manner!! BUT i got some fantastic news!!! i need one more ultrasound at around 33 weeks but if everything goes as my doc says it will...i will b able to have a normal.delivery and will carry till i go into labour myself without c-section!! so wish me luck that his prediction is right<3<3
> heartbeat was great and i measure almost 28weeks lol!! he was impressed that i FINALLY got my weight into the normal range.. still a low normal but muuuch better!! overall todays news worked out in my favour.. even though the night sucked bad! i dreamed that i was having another bad bleed again :-\ i woke completely frazzled and wobbled to the bathroom sick excpecting to see a mess... just a dream... thank goodness! im home alone for long periods at a time with 3 kids so i really dont want nomore nasty surprises!
> how u doin??? Loads of braxton hicks which make me wanna pee everytime! AHHHH Im in a HUGGY mood hehe<3

yay!!:happydance:
so glad your appointment went good and you'll be having a regular birth more than likely 
i haven't had any bad dreams lately, but i was having them quite often,hope yours stop soon.
i forgot to post about my doc visit. the specialist said that my low platelet count was nothing to worry about and they would do an epidural unless i got down to 50,000 or 60,000 and i'm at 123,000 and steadily dropping. he said i wouldn't need treatment unless it was 30,000 and he didn't think i would get that low.
then i go to my OB and he says next time i go to tell the specialist that he 'mentioned' steroids to bring my levels up and that i couldn't have an epidural if i reached 100,000 which i probably will by the end of my pregnancy...i don't know which one to go by and am really confused. i know that i'm gonna need some kind of pain relief, i don't think i'm that strong /:
and i don't think i've had any bh but wouldn't know them if i had them more than likely lol. i don't know what to look for :p


----------



## vonamausi

sure sounds confusing! 
braxton hicks for me feels like tightening if whole tummy and pressure on my bladder... so even if i just went the pressure makes me wanna go again. they wont b painful yet thank gawd or id b one cranky lady  !
i noticed today that i have less than 100days to go!! aaaand of course after.excitement i spazzed  i still get those HOLY SHIT moments sigh!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

its very confusing :wacko: lol
and oh, in that case i haven't had those yet :p 
and woohoo!  
i have those spaz moments still too, i never thought i would make it this far and i remember hitting my 100 day mark was soo exciting. it won't be long before our little one's will be here! :happydance:
can't wait to post and read birth stories and see pictures!!

on another note, i hope premom is ok. she hasn't been on here in quite awhile /: maybe we'll hear from her soon.


----------



## vonamausi

i KNOW!!! its not like her at all! i keep hopin she will have a post ready for ur to enjoy....i even checked her journal:-\


----------



## MrsBabyBump

maybe she is just busy, i'm hoping so anyways. she did say that those classes were starting soon, right? she could be worn out, lol.
and i feel like a total ditz just now, lmao! :haha:
you changed your picture and i was like, oh shit, i didn't even know this person was in the bump buddy group :p ha! 
then i seen your name and was like :dohh:
speaking of that i need to add you to my signature as a bump buddy, how rude of me!


----------



## vonamausi

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Premomt

Have no fear ladies~ I'm here!!:thumbup:
Just been super duper busy this past week :wacko::wacko::wacko:
Last Friday my MIL and my Aunts, and mom's best friends from Highschool came into town. My MIL for the baby shower, and my Aunts and moms friends for a surprise birthday party for her 50th.:cake:

So my dad DH and I went to the movies fri night to go see the new Bond movie (really good BTW!) then picked the 4 ladies up from the airport (my MIL drove in to town) Then we picked MIL up and went over to my parents house and surprised the SHIT out of my mom!
It was late, and she was already asleep in bed lol! But she got up and had pizza with us and hung out for a bit.

Sat was my shower day :happydance: but it wasn't until 2pm. So MIL and I went to the mall and hit Motherhood maternity where I picked up a FABULOUS pair of underbelly jeans (they look like real jeans with a zipper and belt loops and all!) Then to Babies R Us so I could get my lover a gift (since he wasn't gonna be at the shower.)
I got him cute bib that says "if you think I'm cute, you should see my dad!" :haha:
Then we came back for the shower.
The shower was fun, but I was also hoping more friends would show up for it. Two friends (I call them friends but really they are my husband's friends wives who I get along with OK) both said they'd come but then cancelled last minute. Both got gifts for the baby though. Other than that it was my two aunts, Mom, Moms two best friends MIL, BF that hosted, other GF who I'm close with, two of moms friends, my massage therapist and a good client of mine. A mish mosh of people lol!
But the food was good, the games were fun, and the gifts were great.  
Still need LOTS more stuff though!
My best friend asked that in lieu of a card, people got their favorite childhood books and wrote a little something to baby in them. So I got ALOT of books. Then there was alot of onsies, hats, blankets both purchased and hand made, outfits and gift cards... the usual. 
however, only a FEW people purchased items off my registry :growlmad:
I spent a TON of time on that registry... and I know I was asking for a lot of unique items (cloth diapers, CD accessories... organic lotions etc...) but I wish they had purchased some things off it.
Oh well. That's what the gift cards will be for.
I've gotta go through the list and prioritize what we Need versus what I want. (so hard!!!)
And I've been told by second time moms that after the baby's born more stuff will come. (fingers crossed!!!)

I picked up our Arms Reach Co-sleeper a few days ago too! :happydance: I've even got it set up on my side of the bed right now to see how hard it will be to get in and out of the bed with it there. (not bad I must say, but I will probablly move it when I get a bit bigger!)
It was a STEAL! I got it, two sheets, a mattress protector pad all for $80. The co-sleeper alone is worth over $100. I'm happy :dance:

So today I'm washing all the new clothes and blankets so I can put them away. My goal is to get the baby's diaper bag ready soon, as well as our "hospital" bag pieced together soon too.


I had a friend gift me her Madela Pump In Style and all it's accessories a whie back, and I am so thankful for it. I don't have a clue if I will pump or when, but not to have to worry about getting a pump is so huge! 
My bradley class instructor (which I only have 2 classes left!!) is a Madella rep and we were discussing the sheild size etc.. So I decided to pull the pump out today and try it on for size :blush: I think I may have to get the next size up shield. But I don't know cause I've never used one before!
Either way- in using it today, I figured out that I've got colostrum! Only a few drops of it came out, but my boobs are making juice!!! :rofl::holly:
But in using the pump, I also realized it brought on Braxton hicks contractions.... Of which I have been getting regularly multiple times a day. 
Mrs, you have been getting them too, we all do from about 19 weeks on. You just aren't realizing it yet. Which is a good thing!! if you arent realizing you're having them, you're gonna breeze through the first stage of labor :thumbup:

Well I'd better get to writing my thank you cards... i feel really blessed that you were thinking about me and worried 
Thanks ladies!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

FINALLY!! :D
yay!  
glad your shower went well. 
sounds like you got alot of useful stuff:thumbup:
and speaking of breastfeeding, one of my DH's friends wife just had a baby on oct 16 and she said that she wanted to bf and wouldn't even consider formula. which is how i feel. But she said she tried it for the 1st week and it hurt like hell, and now she is formula feeding...so i was wondering, how bad can it hurt? and if it does hurt that bad why are there still ladies out here who are doing it and how do they have a smile on their face?. lol 

and thank you for that tid bit about BH!!
it makes me feel soo much better about labor as i've been reading and discussing birth stories and kinda getting myself scared. lmao.
how is everybody feeling and coming along?


----------



## vonamausi

breastfeeding when done right can hurt at latchtime but then its no big deal.. though i speak for myself. i breast fed my first three... the big deal is to have the right latch and not.loose patients.. both new mama and baby r new at this<3 i have been having a lot of pressure and my muchacha sorta feels swollen:-\ 
BBG is throwing quite a punch these days! my poor hips are just hanging by a threat so it feels haha.. oh im a whiner! my.bbshower is.on saturday.. getting real nervous... im not used to getting gifted so i know i will feel pretty akward sigh.. im weird like that..im a giver


----------



## MrsBabyBump

vonamausi said:


> breastfeeding when done right can hurt at latchtime but then its no big deal.. though i speak for myself. i breast fed my first three... the big deal is to have the right latch and not.loose patients.. both new mama and baby r new at this<3 i have been having a lot of pressure and my muchacha sorta feels swollen:-\
> BBG is throwing quite a punch these days! my poor hips are just hanging by a threat so it feels haha.. oh im a whiner! my.bbshower is.on saturday.. getting real nervous... im not used to getting gifted so i know i will feel pretty akward sigh.. im weird like that..im a giver

i'm hoping that me and Bray are just naturals when it comes to latch time :p lol but i really want him to have all the benefits of bf'ing so i'll give it my best shot!:thumbup:
did you have any issues with nipple confusion? i want to express milk so that DH can feed him too, and was thinking maybe i shouldn't use but the certain kind of bottle nipples, and no pacifier until he was used to bf'ing? 
muchacha!:haha: love that word. i hope LO lets you get some relief soon! 
and maybe it won't be too weird, i hated sitting in front of everyone and being stared at while i opened everything but after about the 3rd gift i got into looking at everything and thinking of him being here and it wasn't too bad. free stuff is always a plus :p 
hope you get tons of stuff and its everything you expected.


----------



## vonamausi

i found when bb released.the nipple it resembled.closest to the NUK nipple.... i pumped as well and alternated since i was also working. u will do great ! ur.already wanting the very best so whatever happends.. u will.have tried ur very best and that is the best most wonderful thing u can give ur bbboy!! ggooood grief my feet hurt!! oh ibhad another one of my.friends.cancel on me for the shower today:-( guess wait and see. kids r in a funky mood.today... makes for a looong eventful.loud day


----------



## MrsBabyBump

okayy. i'll look for that one.
and oh no ): atleast she let you know though. my friends were just rude and made excuses after i called them out on it. :growlmad: 
but anyways, hope your feet feel better. so far i'm feeling pretty normal, just alot of movement from junior


----------



## Premomt

Yes BF can hurt, but after the first week or two (or three??) I've been told it gets to be no problem at all. and yes mostly the latch. The class I take suggests not using passifiers or other nipples for the first 3 weeks or so to establish a good correlation between the breastfeeding and your nipple. after that it shouldn't be a problem to introduce a silicone passifier. many babies don't even like them.
The class suggests using your (clean) pinky finger to soothe baby until it's feeding time.
It also suggests not pumping right away so as to establish a good supply/ demand between baby and you. 
But some moms find that pumping is more comfortable than bf so it all varries really.

Von I'm sorry your hooha is feeling swollen! I know the feeling :nope: Ice packs helped me! 

OMG yesterday I was really concerned i may be in real labor! I felt weird early in the morning, having soreness on my right side. so much so I had to get up at 4:30 and stretch. felt off all day... had multiple BH all day... then in the evening I decided to time them and I was having minute long contractions about every 4-6 minutes. It was a bit surreal. I was sitting, then after timing a few I laid down, and they decreased and eventually stopped. It was about 2 hours total that i timed them. I didn't feel like I needed to call the dr or anything though... They didn't get stronger or closer together so I felt like I was OK.
Just my body gearing up for the real deal!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i was thinking of trying to avoid the whole paci thing all together.
and i guess if it hurts, then so be it. eventually i'll have to get used to it if i just stick with it :p lol.
it'd be better for him and less expensive than formula anyways. so in the end its not really if its comfortable for me or not. i just hope he latches, i've been reading up on it and apparently some babies just dont wanna latch /:

and oh my, i would have been a nervous wreck! 
anytime my stomach hurts whatsoever it freaks me out, i'm super scared of going into labor too early..hope LO doesn't come out too soon! :haha:


----------



## Premomt

the way I see bf versus formula is that it's gonna hurt one way or the other. either my boobs for a bit, or my wallet for a whole lot longer LOL! 
And with our insurance changing in the new year (not for the better...) We need to save any way we can.
I worry too about the pain of it, as well as the possibility that the LO will be tounge tied or allergic to bm... but the crap that is in formula is also concerning as well!
Oye... Here goes the worrying that comes along with being a parent...


----------



## vonamausi

honestly... i never had them fears.when i had my first.... she was born and.had her latched before the nurse could come and offer help. trust me.... both of u ladies will do fantastic! in the first week or so less so with ur first u will also feel some.contractions while nursing as the sucking and nippel.stimulation wilk help get the.mechanics back in order lol. as soon as milk.comes in u will.sport.the firmest biggest tatas ever! very sore and frustrating but rest assured.. nurse often and use cold cabbage.leaves dont.leave.house and within about 2 days the supply will adjust to.bbs needs. i for one ALWAYS needed a hlass of.water.while feeding.. i could not do it without. i felt like i.was.dying.of.thirst.so just in.case.. keep a glass handy. turn of phone till ur comfortable. soon enough u will.find.urself nursing.while.shopping hahaha
u will.see ur bb drinkin from u relaxed and happy and u.will feel this.amazing.love.and.joy!! for a special moment do it with only a.nursing bra no.shirt.and a shirtless bb. the.skin to.skin is the pure blissful.part!! once again.sorry.for the.constand.periods... i gave up correcting. im replying from my phone and they.think putting the period button right next to the.spacebar was a good idea..pfft haha


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i've experienced quite a bit of pain, lol. 
so i don't think i will worry about the bfing anymore :p 
and if i can get piercings and tats for no apparent reason at all and suffer then i'm definately going to do it for child. 
p.s i was making an orange crush cake for thanksgiving tomorrow. and had the cake out of the oven on the stove top while i was reading ya'll's post and i accidently turned on the wrong stove eye as i was trying to boil water for jello too. so now i'm making a mad dash to walmart and having to get another cake mix :dohh: 
picture a flaming cake and frantic pregnant lady running outside to flag down DH, maybe you'll get a good laugh:haha: :haha:
seems like things always go wrong lately when i try to multi-task,,darn pregnancy brain! :nope:
Hope you both have a lovely Turkey Day!! :D


----------



## vonamausi

haha look at both of u... ur got a pumkin in there <3 ..he he made me giggle i dunno what i am since my ticker thingamabob messed up... high five u two on almost 30WEEKS!!!!!!!


----------



## vonamausi

bb shower wasnt so bad oddly enough the ppl i excpected to come did not and.the ones i really didnt think they would did. there was 9 ppl including host. not so bad... and im thankful. ppl listened and didnt get me a boatload of clothes. i got mainly the things i needed. so im happy<3 u guys so quiet!


----------



## vonamausi

oh and a game where u guess how.many toiletpaper squares big around the mama is told me im 11 squares big haha.. go ahead.. measure toiletpaper style hehehe


----------



## MrsBabyBump

glad everything went well at the shower 
and 11 sheets, i could probably beat that as much as i've been eating lately:haha:
hope everyone is feeling good, i still feel the same just keeping a look out for strectch marks, being super hungry but don't know what i want, and getting too excited for Bray to be here:happydance:


----------



## Premomt

I'm glad your shower was good von! I'm just sailing along right now... did a Belly map yesterday to find out where my baby is sitting. kinda neat  nothing really important to report really... Have daily reflux... and Im just getting over a head cold... feeling good though


----------



## MrsBabyBump

belly map? 
sounds fun


----------



## countrygirl86

Ooh what's a belly map?


----------



## Premomt

www.spinningbabies.com has a section in it. Its just basically you map where you feel the strongest kicks/ punches, or a bulge that could be a butt or back...
It's neat! It makes me more aware of where baby's head/hands are versus where they should be.

HOw's everyone doing today?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

definately checking this out 
and i'm 30 weeks and still fit in my jeans, so i'm feeling awesome!:happydance:
i have noticed that i'm not as hungry anymore, i used to be starved 24/7 but these past couple of days i just want to snack instead of eat full meals. which is good since thats what my doctor has been wanting me to do all along:haha:
still no bh strong enough for me to notice them and no swelling :D
hope everybody is feeling just as good!:flower:


----------



## vonamausi

wow i never heard of belly maps before! 
my appetite has also gone out the window!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i think i spoke too soon, haha.
now all i can think about is sweet stuff..
chocolate covered cherries and pies mainly:dohh:


----------



## vonamausi

haha! welcome back appetite!!
not so for me:-\ i got blessed with the stomach bug.... very attractively sittin on throne with a bucket for a good part of day:-\ hope u.ladies.dont have to worry about that EVER!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh no! ):
i hope you get to feeling better soon!, maybe you'll get lucky and its just the 24 hr one instead of 48. i hate those viruses :growlmad:
update from my doctors appointment today.
i have gained 2 more lbs, thank you sweet stuff:haha:
and will be getting induced around jan 29th!! :D
i'm soo excited:happydance:


----------



## vonamausi

why induced?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

all the doctors in the town i live in are dumbass's. my last 2 miscarraiges were because of the same doctor telling me nothing was wrong when reallly all i needed was pills for low progesterone.:growlmad:
so i go out of town and have to drive an hour, and he feels that at 39 weeks if i'm still not in labor then he would rather induce me than risk me not getting to the hospital in time because of traffic, weather, etc.
but he can't do anything 'legally' until i'm 39 weeks. not sure if that is the law everywhere..


----------



## MrsBabyBump

just thought of this--technically i'm not early-mid Feb anymore.
i don't have to leave you ladies do i? i love my bump buddies on this thread and don't want to have to go to some strange thread :cry:


----------



## vonamausi

haha u better stay here!!! its alright.. my doc tells me flat out he believes i will not make it to my duedate... i have another ultrasound on jan 2nd to determine wether i could go naturally or via section...


----------



## vonamausi

oh.. i had to run and.pick.up my daughter from school yesterday.. there is a rather LARGE mom i know so what she.said.irritated me... maybe cuz i was feelin sick u b the judge ** ooohh emmmm geeee VONA UR FRIGGIN HUGE ! u gonna.have a fat baby**.. ummmm excuse moi? my tummy is only measuring.two.weeks ahead and in comparison to other mamas 28weeks i look.just fine... i think.its the way she said it.. she even slapped her jiggly knee! and dont u b.sayin nothing about my bb.... i just stared.and.walked.away.. it was either that.or.throw my boot at her.and.see.who.waddled.faster... uggh


----------



## vonamausi

oh.. i had to run and.pick.up my daughter from school yesterday.. there is a rather LARGE mom i know so what she.said.irritated me... maybe cuz i was feelin sick u b the judge ** ooohh emmmm geeee VONA UR FRIGGIN HUGE ! u gonna.have a fat baby**.. ummmm excuse moi? my tummy is only measuring.two.weeks ahead and in comparison to other mamas 28weeks i look.just fine... i think its the way she said it.. she even slapped her jiggly knee! and dont u b sayin nothing about my bb.... i just stared and walked away.. it was either that.or.throw my boot at her.and.see.who.waddled.faster... uggh


----------



## MrsBabyBump

good luck with the ultrasound 
and omg...the nerve of some people, i swear.
i love how when we start showing everybody likes to tell us how big we are getting and guess how much our baby will weigh or the number of babies we are carrying.:growlmad:
atleast you kept your cool though, i would have proli not been as nice as lately my horomones feel like they are raging and i'm constantly getting mad over stuff that normally wouldn't have bothered me. 
and your not big! i just went and re-looked at your pic on the bumps thread. thats how i looked almost too. we're awesome:hugs:
maybe she is mad cause' you are still smaller than her? :haha:


----------



## vonamausi

Lmao<3!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

hope your over your virus, btw!


----------



## vonamausi

yeah thank u that took two glorious days:-\ no fun doing the pretty when u have three kids at home already.. being pregnant just makes that much more sexy...NOT haha. anyways.. done and over it now;-)
im going out today while husband is home and maybe get some christmas shopping done... nice for him to b involved. hes home so little.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i got all mine done on black friday and the following saturday thank goodness. lol but our town's christmas parade is today so looks like i have alot of walking and standing ahead of me. but they hand out candy too, so i'm in :haha:


----------



## Premomt

Hi ladies~

Mrs- I don't know why your dr would want to induce you at 39 weeks... at least he's not requesting a c-section I guess.. I understand concerns about having to drive a bit and being in labor and all but... IDk... I just have strong feelings about induction before your due date.
but it's my two cents . 

Von~ I'm so sorry you had to deal with the stomach bug! I had that last spring and OMG did it suck!! I couldn't keep ANYTHING down and had to go to urgent care to have IV fluids! I am so glad you are feeling better now!

Nothing really new here. baby is definitly growing. most of the time when it kicks it kicks my ribs now. and when it stretches- I feel it on both sides  Besides the consistant nightly reflux, I feel really good still. most people can't believe i'm 31+ weeks along!
I have BH regularly, but they're managable.
Last night we watched men in black 3. it was so so. Tonight we were supposed to go to a festival of lights at a park, but it doesn't look like that will be happening. So maybe we will pull down the christmas decorations, or maybe we will just be bums at the house.
I have a pic from last week I need to post. I'm bigger for sure! It's odd though- I don't feel huge. I have my moments where I stare at myself in the mirror and see a difference, but other than that the only way I know I am pg is feeling the baby kick, feeling more out of breath, or bumping something with my belly.
Gosh I hope I don't balloon out in the last 3 weeks and get tonnes of stretchies...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

from what i've read and been told by my mom, induction seems easier. unless you start from no dilation or effacement at all.
i personally don't think i will make it to my due date anyways, i don't know why, i just have a feeling. lol
but i'm still reading up on it, and definately a little nervous still. its kept me up the past 2 nights. the only thing really scaring me though is the epidural, not really the pain, just the thought of if i move/twitch at the wrong time i could be paralyzed. i wish i could do it all natural but i know that i'll get in the hospital and start feeling the intense contractions and not be able to handle it..so alot to think about:wacko:
but glad everyone is feeling good  
can't believe how close we are all getting! :happydance:


----------



## vonamausi

i was each time an hr and a half away:-( got induced first time cuz i had been leakin fluid for some time.. i do NOT want to.scare u in any way but i got a bad.reaction to it which made me have a.contractiin which lasted.forever and.only gave me.seconds.between:-(


----------



## vonamausi

epidural on the.other hand.. ud b surprised.. thise.doc.r.trsined.. a.little.twitch wont interrupt .... i got mine done in the middle of a contraction... just breathe through it.. go crosseyed and.done;-) i have done the natural birth.. and to compare... aiaiai..


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm just going to try and go in with an open-mind and positive thoughts.
hopefully nothing too painful or traumatizing will happen. 
i keep telling myself that something could alway go wrong and there could be complications just so maybe i'll be mentally prepared if something does happen. 
i definately need to stop google'ing complications of labor and stuff like that though, its not really helping my whole 'positive thoughts' thing:dohh:
hope everyone is feeling well, and still wishing you good luck for your us in Jan!:flower:


----------



## vonamausi

good morning 
ya not overly happy over here.... was on rest all day yesterday due to cramping .. late afternoon nleeding started again. uuurrrgghh so.frustrating! bbg was kickin up a storm but i was worried of.prelabour since i still.had menstrual like.cramps:-( monitor showed my braxton hicks but also a perfect.heartbeat. they.checked my cervix and it was all.good. 
i have an app with my specialist tomorrow.. till then im supposed to take it very easy:-( uggh..


----------



## vonamausi

and MRS i wish u the best deliver anyone can ask for<3 maybe u will go in earlier anyways and show them what ur made off<3! time is gonna fly now u watch! 
i think its bump pic time!! i cant upload through my phone.. ill try goin on the comp for that could u imagine a coffee get together between all of us? haha i believe we could.set off a bomb with all our hormones hehe.
how is everyones appetite? mine is still missing... makin weightgain a.struggle:-( but been able to keep it in the green.. almost17lbs at29 weeks. my doc is happy. 
anyone have restless leg syndrome? didnt even know that.excisted till now.. drivin me NUTS! i uploaded a video on fb for my family overseas who.cannot be around so they get included... its of bbg kickin the bejeeebus outta me.. wish u guys.could see. i need to get up and.mive around to see how the.crampin will manifest..its there but not as intense as.yesterday.. so far:-\ hugs and.wiggles


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh no! :nope:
i hope the bleeding stops soon and LO stays put a little longer.
glad everything checked out on the monitors though and LO is still kicking
good luck at your appointment today!
and oh goodness, i don't think the coffee shop could handle 3 pregnant ladies at one time:haha:
so far no restless leg syndrome for me, but have had a few cramps in the bend of my legs in the middle of the night. it goes away when i change positions though. 
my appetite isn't as strong as it was in 2nd trimester, but i'm still hungry at times. mostly for sweet stuff though :dohh: lol.
and i feel like a whale compared to your weight gain! i'm up 26lbs at 30 weeks:blush: i'm due for a 31 week bump picture in 2 days, so yes we definately need to compare! :D
and thank you for the labor wishes, i'm still feeling like he'll be here before my induction date, i'm saying Jan. 23-25. :winkwink:


----------



## vonamausi

29 weeks:flower:


----------



## vonamausi

yay i did it :-D there we r volumptious and all


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i lovee your bump! 
and no stretchies and on baby 4? you go girl!:winkwink:
how did your app with the specialist go today?


----------



## vonamausi

my app is today.. this morning and i have some previous stretchmarks which r super pale and amazingly didnt.show up on pic... the women on my spanish side.all made it without ANY stretchmarks and.they all.had a minimum of 3 kids... i wasnt so lucky... with my first i.got some.LAST week and a half! just getting ready.to.head out the door so ill update what doc.said... spotting only.visible on paper.this.morn.so thats good


----------



## vonamausi

ya.. cranky now..... doc is 90%positive i need cecerean. im too high risk.. hematomas plus placenta too close to cervix.. grumble grumble *pout* i need to go and bask in my selfpity for a lil while ...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i'm sorry dear ):
everything will work out though, maybe this is just how it was meant to play out with baby #4.
chin up!:flower:


----------



## Premomt

that's subpar news von... but managable though. Whatever will keep bebe healthy the longest 

How are you Mrs?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

feeling huge! lol.
and had acid reflux for the first time last night. 
but other than that everything is going pretty smoothly :D
how are you?


----------



## Premomt

I'm good! Ill update more when I get a chance. I need to get ready for work now though! Just wanted to stop in and say hello!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

glad everyone is feeling good 
oh and von here is my 31 weeker, i forgot to post it after you posted yours:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vonamausi

LOOOOVE IT!! too cute! amazing how we got sweet little seeds growing in there!!
my doc called me today... results for the GD test were elevated and now need to do the big test:-( grumble grumble! this time around everything is a yucky mess:-( fourth pregnancy and NOW i get this crap?! 

u guys notice a change in energy? i get waaay more tired waaayyy more quickly now! its just after.9 and my two big kiddies just went to bed.. and im ready to.follow.. laundry folding has got to wait till tomorrow! anyone already done and.ready for christmas? i got the.house.decorated but.tree isnt up yet... and kids r.bought for but thats it... i feel awefully unprepared:-\
and i know its.prop silly.. but i do somehow.wonder.about the 21st.... id.rather.have someone.laugh at me.than be completely unprepared.. i mean.. how depressing is it to think something nasty will happen and i got my kids.and unborn to.worry about:-\ and i have the WORST monsterinlaw eva! she.totally.freaks.out over it! 
ok.. enough.. im about to wander.off to get unsuccsessfully get comfortable and sleeeeeeeeeep<3 buenos noches amigas<3


----------



## MrsBabyBump

thank you 
and i'm sorry ): most people that fail the first test though go on to pass the second one with flying colors, so maybe you'll get lucky:thumbup:
i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
i've got all the christmas shopping done except for my little sister, who wants an ice cream maker, lol. and my grandma and mother. the tree is set up and decorated and we have our christmas outfits picked out. although mine isn't really that festive this year, just a red maternity top with black stretchy pants that have a red waistband:haha: 
but atleast i'm in the holiday spirit and will be looking like santa with my big ol' belly :haha:
and oh my goodness, yes! my energy level has went wayyy down. i can do nothing all day and still be ready for bed before 10. it drives DH crazy, lol.
another thing i've noticed lately is my bowels are unusually productive:haha: i swear i go like 2 to 3 times a day and that is not normal for me, even before pregnancy..not that i'm complaining about not being constipated haha.
and my OH and i have been talking alot about the 21st too, i really hope its just some silly hoax as i will be extremely pissed if i came so close to having my LO and then don't even get to see him:growlmad: i'm trying to drill it into my head that its just another goverment scam like y2k to get the people scared. but if not atleast i got to meet and talk to you lovely ladies (; 
but enough of my rambling. if you even got to the end as its a mile long. good night ladies:sleep:


----------



## Premomt

Tired? who me? I don't know what you're talking ab........zzzzzz :sleep::sleep::sleep:
Yes! It's insane how my energy has plummented! I will usually wake early and have some energy, eat some breakfast, shower, get ready for the day and then want to take a nap! But I can't... so I muddle through the day eat some lunch, get even more tired, wait a bit so as not to get reflux if I lie down after eating, then if I try to sleep- my mind is racing with things I wanted to accomplish that I didn't, and then its 5 pm! :dohh: and if I sleep then, I will not sleep well in the night. So yea, lack of energy has hit me for sure!
And I've had no interest to keep up with friends, or shop or decorate this year for chirstmas.... And my husband doesn't know how to cope with me being so lackluster. He is used to us hanging out with friends on the weekends, having people over for fires... But I just can't be bothered to stay up past 11, and after about 8 I am really no good in social situations. I would rather just curl up on the couch and watch tv. 
Sometimes I think he is trying to understand, most times really. But sometimes he just doesn't get it and it's those times that we argue. no fun really.
And it doesn't help that I get rather sensitive about things now. way more than I used to.
In fact I'm gonna have a rant in my journal after I get through here. 

Mrs- WHERE THE HELL IS YOUR BUMP!?! That can NOT be a 31 week pic.... It just cant! you're so tiny still! were you sucking it in?? I feel like a hippo looking at your pic! LOL!
Von~ Sorry your GS didn't go well. but as mrs said many go from the innital screen to the longer one and do just fine. Hopefully you will be one of them!

OK im off to rant now.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i know how you feel, me and DH have seemed to argue over petty stuff lately.
i'm either really super happy or i'm fuming. i don't see how the poor guy puts up with me sometimes:haha:
but in the end he is always like i know its your horomones, and i love you and Braylen. then things usually get better. 
Premom- i thought my bump was big, lol. i'm feeling huge! and am up 30lbs! :cry: 
so not feeling good about that, and i've been eating the same as usual i don't understand whats going on..
you should post your bump picture soon!
its 11 p.m. here and i'm tuckered out or i would have a read at your journal, i like rants lately :blush: i can soo relate. tomorrow for sure (;

von-where are you? usually i talk to you atleast once a day!
hope everything is going good with you and LO and the bleeding has stopped completely.

good night ladies and hope you both are well.


----------



## vonamausi

sooowwyyyy been soo pooped that i barely even look at my phone to.check for messages  i convinced convinced myself to bake cookies yesterday... 8 different kinds...by the time i was done and all cleaned up my feet were swollen and.throbbing.. once kids went to bed i slithered into bed using the.massager on my back and feet then passed out sigh* 
bbg movements were very little yesterday.. wonder if its cuz i was rushing around all day .. but this morning she woke me with a not so gentle knock knock lol. we then had a talk that.5am was.not a appropriate kickboxin time 
doc app tomorrow.. gonna have to mention the pain in my feet.. its affecting my driving it hurts so bad! the top of my feet.escpecially the.right one.. right in the bendy part.. if i lift my toes towards my face it hurts real bad.. almost like the.muscle.pain u get when u worked out real good! its.mean at night cuz i will get the occasional cramp.. also mostly in my right calve and to releave the pain i have to stretch my toes up.. and it hurts uggh cant win!!
on tuesday i get.to.do the three hr.tolerance.test..yippee.. not! i somehow remembered that orange.drink.to.b carbonated... it really made.me.feel yuck! apparently i.didnt have to fast. i always had to before .. it always changes. also for my next ultrasound i dont require to drink like a horse either im cool with that! 
if everything goes the way its been talked.about u MRS and i will have our bbs around same time. i always.carried to term


----------



## vonamausi

before.... uggh butterfingers pressed send prematurely..


----------



## vonamausi

k odd question... do any of ur bbs quiver or vibrate sometimes? u can.see it on the belly.and.definately feel it when u place ur.hand on it... dont think any if my other ones ever.done.that! husband already felt it at looked at me.as if im housing an.alien.lol!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

mine does that every now and again, i have no idea why. lol
and mmmm, cookies? :D makes me want to bake something now:haha:
i was also thinking about that, premom is a little ahead of us and we're suppose to not make it to term. i'm super excited! :happydance:
as for your foot problem, i'm not really much help there, i still haven't had any swelling or pain. but i hope it gets better soon!:flower:


----------



## Premomt

your foot problem sounds a little like edema, or swelling. resting laying down on your left side should help with that, and compression socks or stockings should also help with the swelling. 
as far as cramping- bananas. it's either magnisium or potasium that is in them that helps relieve muscle cramps. That and stay hydrated!

As far as baby movements- Quivering... hmm I can't think that i've felt that, but I have felt what I would consider seizure type movements. That's the best way I can describe it really. like the baby is having a seizure. it only lasts for a few seconds, and it's only about 5 ticks. but it's a little concerning. It's happened maybe twice. If it was more frequent I may mention it, but so far I think I'm just being paranoid.
I have another dr appt tomorrow. nothing major- just in the every two weeks category now.
And Mrs~ you should put up a comparison of pics! one from when you found out or before and then the now! I may do that today. I had dh take some pics yesterday when we were putting up decorations. though they weren't side shots..
Talk about tired... it's all the time now. lol I get up around 7:30am and by 9:30 I'm yawning. maybe Ill take a mid morning nap today...LOL!

So since we are winding down in our pregnancy journey~ when will you go out on "maternity leave?" 
Since I'm "due" feb 2, I was figuring I'd go out on leave Jan 25. That gives me a full week before my "due" date. IF I am feeling good still at that point I may still take clients. 
How about you?


----------



## vonamausi

i have been on sickness leave since i have been taken off work rediculously early because of my INTENSE bleeding... by that i mean it.collected in my sneakers:-( that.was.from the hematomas so ya... i have been pretty unlucky with complications.this.time.around. apparently this.can happen when u r on ur forth baby... plus doc wonders if the IUD is still.floating around.somewhere and causing issues. im blaming it on getting old lol.. stepping into.the thirty.category on the first of january d


----------



## MrsBabyBump

ooh, i never thought of a comparison pic, i will do that next chance i get 
we have a birthday dinner to go to tonight for DH's grandma or i would get on it today lol.
as for maternity leave i don't work, i wish i did seeing as how OH is lazy as hell lately and hasn't even been looking for a job. i guess he just expects one to fall out of the sky and everything just fall into place magically? 
honestly i'm getting so fed up with him lately. all he does is sit on his ass (pardon my french) and play video games. i mean i know we're young but your almost 20 years old you need to get your shit together. especially with a little one on the way. 
its sad seeing as how i'm freshly 18 and already am more mature and adult-like than he will ever think of being at this point..ugh:growlmad: as soon as Braylen is here and the first 6 weeks is up, i will be looking for jobs like a mad woman and i WILL find one soon hopefully. 
sorry for my rant ladies, hope everything goes well with your maternity leave premom, and maybe all your problems will subside after LO is here von. wishing ya'll the best of luck!:flower:


----------



## vonamausi

GOOOD MORRNIING LADIES<3 so sittin at hospital doing the 3 hr glucose test... YUCK! if u thought first drink was bad... second is.even stronger.. sweeter!! holy bananas! and that on an empty stomach yuck!! 
ironicly premomt i was reading ur post last night.and.was.eating a banana as.i.read.it lol.. so i ate two muhahahaha
yess.. money... it blows! hubby is workin for.eassons trucking and is gone two weeks.at a time comin home.for 4.days then is gone again:-\ its almost like being a single.parent with three.kids at home and sporting this bb belly! now with winter.comin... snow ice and.all the.beautiful.things that wibter.brings..its ruff:-\ but we r women... we.can do all this and.still.save the world right? 

blargh.. feeling.yucky... onky been 20mins.since.i.drank the.orange.crap and my tummy is just.turning. dont.help.bbg is.currently.practicing her karate eeekkk! oh maaan and of.course i placed a period pretty much after every third word.. sowwy.. fat finger.syndrome lol


----------



## MrsBabyBump

good luck! i hope you passed it 
and gone 2 weeks at a time? holy crap, idk if if i could do it.
i guess whatever pays the bills though :p
i'm just tired of worrying about money and everything else. i don't want to live in income based apartments forever and especially with a kid. their alot rougher than what i would like Bray to be around as he's growing up.
BUT that being said i couldn't take it anymore and flew off the handle yesterday. me and DH did some serious talking (well mostly me yelling, and him looking at me all stupified) :haha: hopefully it got through to him though. and he will be going to the unemployment office this monday, the only day their open :/ and applying for everything there :thumbup: his aunt is also going to try and pull to get him a job at the factory she's been working at all her life, things might be looking up:happydance:
and i go to my 2nd 2 week check up in 2 days :D 
still haven't read your rant yet premom but i'm getting around to it soon, and that comparison pic tomorrow with my 32 weeker!, promise  
what websites are good for making them btw? 
hope you ladies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Premomt

IDK what website is good for making a collage, I just meant attach two pics to your post. Ill do mine in a sec.
Von I hope you passed! The glucose test makes the LO crazy!!! Fingers crossed for you! 
And wow I can't imagine your life with your kids and one on the way with your hubs being gone so much... My hubs talks about going overseas again for a year to make$$$ but I just cant imagine raising a child without him here. not only for support, but because he'd miss SOOOOOOOO much! I keep telling him ill divorce him if he leaves again.

And mrs I didn't remember that you were 18! so young... I loved that age! I hope your man grows a pair and gets his shit together! You can't raise a kid on 0$! They cost a shit tonne of money!

Right- off to post pics


----------



## Premomt

So I get what you were asking now mrs. I go to www.resize2mail.com and make the pics smaller with that site. purdy easy to do. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







BnB week8.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 0









BnB week 14.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 0









BnB week 20.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0









BnB week32.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 1









Seasons Greetings BnB.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Premomt

oops- can only upload 5 at a time I guess.
Here's my today pic :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







BnB week 32.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vonamausi

oh i wish i could upload pics.... hubby took the labtop along :-\ U got a cute bump premomt.. niw i feel like a whale.. u see my last pic i put up not that long ago?


----------



## vonamausi

i did it?!?
29 weeks


----------



## Premomt

very cute! not whaleish at all!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

oh my gosh! i lovee the season's greetings hat idea! :D 
so adorable.
both of your bumps are soo cute! <3
i'll post a few pics for comparison and then tomorrow i'll add my 32 weeker.
i'm getting too excited that its only 5 weeks until i'm considered 'full term':happydance:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

19+4, 28, and 30.
thought i had one at like 7 weeks on my camera but no ): its on my phone that decided to kick the bucket..
 



Attached Files:







19 +4.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0









28 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0









30 weeks.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## vonamausi

u got a long torso mrs... thats why its more stretched up


----------



## Premomt

I see it now mrs! I just needed something to compare it to :thumbup: Looking good ladies :thumbup:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i just noticed you took your belly ring out pre! 
mine is getting a bit uncomfortable, and i don't have a pregnancy one, but i don't want to take it out :p lol
and von-maybe that is why i'm getting comments from everybody who sees me and asks me how far along i am. they keep saying that i'm too small? 
and i think i found my first stretchy today :growlmad: it could be from my ferret though as i just cut his nails last night and had my shirt up watching lil' one move when he decides to come lay on me with his super sharp nails:dohh: 
hoping thats it :haha:
but anyways here is my 32 weeker, as promised 
how are you ladies feeling/doing?
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks 002.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vonamausi

i think ur belly is absolutely kick ass cute lol!! 

my monsterinlaw is.tickin me off.as usual.. grrrr! such an arrogant selfcentred person! entirely too much to.rant over while typeing on my phone but trust me... that woman will b the death of me! i habe popped.more.vains.in my forehead cuz of her than.anything else. just know this.... she INSISTED on me having a abortion. ...  THATS the.sort of.person she.is. she has.no interest in this pregnancy or.baby at all and is being a.cow about everything... WORST thing? SHE.LIVES NEXT.FLIPPIN DOOR! 
ok... im.done


----------



## vonamausi

premomt.... 33 WEEKS BABY!!! WAAAAAHOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

thank you  lol 
and oh my goodness, she sounds absolutely horrid!
my mother in law is a little annoying at times but nothing like that.
where the hell does she get off insisting on an abortion?? :growlmad:


----------



## Premomt

Oh wow Von I'm sorry she lives next door! and WTF How awful of her to say that about this baby, HER grandchild. That's just disgusting. Shame on her.
Mrs~ I did take it out, it was getting caught on stuff. I didn't want to, and still put rings through it every now and again to make sure it's still open. 
I have a long torso too Mrs, but baby found the room lol and took all of it. It took me forever to show because I am long. 
But as long as you're measuring ok then oh well!

Speaking of measuring ok~ I had a dr appt today. All is good. Saw a new Midwife today which was nice. She felt around and made me confident that baby is indeed head down, back to my right side and feet on my left. I knew the feet were in my left, but I've not felt a difference between a head or butt so it was nice to have her feel the head. Measuring 32(cm?) from the pubic bone to the top of my uterus. Gained 2 lbs since last visit. 24lbs total.
beyond the reflux I feel great. Tired most days now, but still feeling good.


----------



## vonamausi

i know right?! the nerve.. grrr
finally set up the tree yesterday... i set it up and let kids go wild lol.. interesting to say the least haha. 
had a.crappy night:-( my youngest was up 4 times and i got up 5 freakin times to pee.. doc.says its.from.water.retention in my legs that finds itself into my bladder cuz im.laying down. gtumble.grumble! 

my friend gave me.a.nursing pillow and i.decided to.sleep.with it for now... the.shape.turned.out to b the most comfy pillow ever!! that along with my body pillow is.totally.recomendable!! 

anyones.elses.nose.suuuuper sensitive? i.swear i.can smell.a.fly.fart! cool one.way but when it.comes to stinkies id.rather.pass. 
my bbg is also.head.down with her back.and.bum to my right and legs.kickin the.bejeebus outta me. i can tell.when she.pushes her bum out tehehe. sometimes.she.kicks.redic.hard that it hurts *pout* and.she has a bad.habit for kickin my hips.. how? i dont have a clue...
there.is still no snow here uggh


----------



## Premomt

how are you using the nursing pillow to sleep with? I have a boppy and I can't think of a way to sleep with it...
Currently I am sleeping on a triangular shaped wedge to help with the crappy reflux. 
My midwife told me yesterday that closer to the time of delivery I should ween myself off the medicine. 
of all the times I have thought about how the things I eat or drink affect the baby for some reason I didn't even think about this med. I guess probablly because I was in pain... but duh- if the meds turn off my acid pumps, it has the same effect on the baby. She made mention that if I dont ween myself before the baby is born when it is it will have reflux. (as the meds wont be in its system therefore the acid pumps will turn back on full force...)
So.... I've gotta think about that... at least these pills can be cut. So I could probably cut them in half then quarters and do that twice a day...We shall see...

I still feel so unprepared for this kid to get here... But I just don't know what I NEED still ya know? 
I am cloth diapering so I need to get a diaper pail and two pail liners, and two travel sized wet bags to use in our room at night and when we are out. And I need more cloth wipes, and a wipe solution to use... I feel like we need more clothes, but I guess that can wait until baby is here. There is a great consignment shop down the street I can run to for some great deals on clothes.
I don't have any soothing pads for my nipples for when they get raw from nursing... I only have 4 breast pads but who knows if I'll leak. 
I want a nightlight for our room to breastfeed by but the one I want is 60$ or more...
Ugh, I just wish I could know what is a need versus a want for us...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

my doctor hasn't measured me?
kinda concerned about that now.
i've only had 3 u/s. one at 6 weeks + 5. 
anatomy scan at 21 weeks, and scan to check my placenta's position since it was low lying at 28 weeks. if i hadn't have asked the technician how much LO weighed he wouldn't even have told me anything..


----------



## vonamausi

in.centimetres u measure.excacly as u r in.weeks... so for.instance.. if ur 33 weeks u will measure most likely 33cm.. i usually measure a.week.or.two ahead.ill.write more tomorrow im.excausted<3


----------



## MrsBabyBump

ok, thank you 
i measured and i'm feeling kicks and pushing above where the 32cm mark is. lol so i have no idea. an active baby is a healthy baby though so i'm not going to worry about that too much.
and just for fun i measured all the way around and met at my belly button.
i'm measuring 39in. whew! :haha:
and pre-your strong i'm sure you can ween yourself off the meds fairly easily, especially knowing LO is in jeopardy if you don't. hope its not too difficult though.
as for the cloth nappies and all i'm honestly clueless when it comes to that, i thought it would just be easier too use disposable ones:blush: not against the cloth ones at all though, kudos to you for actually giving it a go!:thumbup: you reminded me that i need to get some nursing pads too! and suave/cabbage leaves to get my engorgement and nursing pain under control once he's here. 
has anybody got their hospital bag packed yet? or registered for hospital? 
i'm a slacker and keep putting these things off haha:haha:


----------



## Premomt

I don't have my bag packed yet either... I really feel like I should have it packed though as things will be coming to an end soon, and there is no telling exactly when it will be. at the same time the pj's I wanna pack are currently my favorites and I don't want to pack them :haha: I have bebe's bag packed though. only think I'm missing out of that is wipes, and a wet bag.

I also feel like DH should get the car seat out of the attic, but he says it's too soon. :smh: maybe when he's putting the christmas decorations away Ill convince him to get the car seat down.

Gosh it's not long now!! I'm excited but I'm kinda freaking out a bit too! it could be another 9 weeks for me though... if I was to go over. Or it could be 3 weeks. goodness.... 
and my BH have changed a bit, or at least yesterday and today they feel different. not all of them, but some are more noticeable. They hurt more in spots. Not all over hurt more, but just in spots. Like today I felt pain where bebe's feet usually are. So I'm thinking they're getting stronger and pushing more on where the buldges are.like the head feet and butt. IDK maybe I'm crazy.

Well I've got a busy day ahead of me I need to get ready for. got a client at work, then a meeting with a photographer to talk about maternity and labor shots, then off to a friends to make cookies and possibly a party later tonight with my husband. That last one is to be determined...
Have a lovely day ladies!


----------



## vonamausi

lol mrs.. i just measured and i went from 32 prepreggo to 42 @30 weeks and some days and gained a total of 19lbs. 
some of my BH are also takin quite a punch.. not all but at least half. my back is suuper sore and i spoke too soon about my acid reflux... i need tums few times a day now. i have an app on the 20th.. till then i have a full schedule to keep me busy...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

thats not bad at all! 
and i know what you mean about acid reflux, ugh its so annoying. i've never had heartburn or anything until i got pregnant. 
i still have yet to feel any bh though.


----------



## Premomt

oh thank god I'm not the only one in agony with the reflux! though I wish it on no one, I'm still glad that I'm not alone!
Is anyone else struggling to eat? I have to remind myself to eat in the past few days... I'm just not as hungry anymore. Probably because there is less and less room in there . But it's concerning though Because I feel like i'm not getting adequate nutrition... 
Maybe I should set a timer on my phone each day to remind myself to snack on something. This could also help my reflux... IDK.

Wasn't Kittylove on our board at some point? well I found her on another board and she had her little one at 31 weeks! They're doing fine now... but wow. so scary! And I wonder what happened to countrygirl.. hmm I'm gonna go look her up.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

the only thing i have an appetite for is sweetening. mostly chocolate lol
but your right, it feels as if i'm not that hungry anymore, especially compared to second trimester when i couldn't get filled up!:haha:
DH and i went to a dinner party for his grandma's birthday and i ordered chicken parmesean. i was starved when we got there, ate half of DH's roll while waiting on the food. and could barely eat the piece of chicken, much less the side of spaghetti it came with! usually me and food have a very nice realtionship:haha: 
i find myself not feeling well and getting light headed and it reminds me that i have to eat atleast a little something, even if i'm not the slightest bit hungry.

where did everybody else go? lol i didn't think about it until you said something, but we seem to be the only 3 ladies who have stuck it out with this thread. (i couldn't imagine not having it to check everyday though) :blush: and oooh, that is scary, i've been thinking about what would happen and looking for signs of labor lately. its on my mind alot. and i still haven't packed our bags or registered at hospital! :wacko: does previous miscarriages make you at risk for early labor??


----------



## vonamausi

i havent been writing from.the start.. well i.did once.or.twice but stopped.writing for.few.months on here.and.just read everyones posts.. and.countrygirl has always had interesting posts and found it sad she stopped.posting on here... 
i have bbg s bag packed.but not mine... i will get my date.scheduled soon so i somehow dont.worry about it quite yet... but now that i.say that haha wait and.ask me again tomorrow haha.. 
i just spend making a crap load of cookies again for.christmas.. prob about 200 ish. trust me.. A-LOT. 6 different.kinds .. dont know why i do it to myself since.now my.kitchen is a mess and my feet.are.swollen and my back.aches.. in the mids of all that i have.kids.demanding my every attention.. cuddle time included :-$ another 45 mins.and last two will b in bed and i.can tackle the.kitchen *SIGH
and u guys r right... my appetite.went.out the window:-( i had a piece of.toast this morning and then nothing till6 pm... didnt.really.think.of.food even though.i.fed.kids. just make.sure u drink.enough water and take ur.vitamins and.ur.daily.large.glass of.water.. ur body will.tell u what else.it will need in between. i currently dont.have ANY cravings which is.weird as.well but awell... life can b busy and.i.realized.that.my body.will.litterally.scream at me.telling.me.to.STOP! 
anyone.else.getting bored with this.pregnancy?


----------



## vonamausi

ur daily large glass of MILK i meant.. disobeying fingers geesh


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i hope chocolate milk counts :haha:
and you gotta stop with the cookie talk! or send me some atleast, sheesh. lol :p
and yes, i'm pretty bored with the whole pregnancy thing.
the only thing i look forward to is my doc apps and when i'm a week further along. oh and LO's kicks, since he must have knew i was talking about him and just gave me a nice kick to the ribs :dohh:
it is quite entertaining watching my belly move all around because of him though.
hope your feet and back get to feeling better soon, you should sleep good tonight with all the baking you've been doing though


----------



## vonamausi

31 weeks taken this morning


----------



## shradha

Hi friendz I am Shradha, 30 yrs from India. This is my first baby. I am due in last week of Feb 2013. I am 29weeks pregnant but my scan shows 30 weeks. How are you all doing? I hope I am not to late to join in.


----------



## vonamausi

welcome


----------



## MrsBabyBump

vonamausi said:


> View attachment 534649
> 
> 
> 31 weeks taken this morning

aww, i love it! :) 


shradha said:


> Hi friendz I am Shradha, 30 yrs from India. This is my first baby. I am due in last week of Feb 2013. I am 29weeks pregnant but my scan shows 30 weeks. How are you all doing? I hope I am not to late to join in.

hey Shradha, congratulations on your pregnancy :) 
hope your doing well, do you know if its a boy or a girl?


----------



## Premomt

welcome newbie! we were just commenting on the fact that some of our other group members dissapeared. Glad to have ya!

I've been doing some cookie making too. Not 200 Cookies but some... And My goodness it's taxing.
I've been SO tired the past few days. Naps are my friend :thumbup:

Mrs I don't think that previous mc's can be indicitave of an early birth... I think that previous births or D&Cs can though... But who knows. I can't believe you are bored with being pregnant!! I am still in awe daily of the little being growing inside of me! But I am tired of the reflux. so tired of it. 

I was just talking to DH and telling him I would totally be a surrogate. I've loved being pregnant (for the most part!) and would love to do it again to help someone out


----------



## MrsBabyBump

thats awesome of you!
i don't think i could be a surrogate, i've got too attached to lil' man already.
it wouldn't feel right giving him to somebody else after carrying him for 9 months even if that was the plan to begin with.
and i guess i need to start making some cookies just so i can fit in :p haha
gingerbread men do sound awfully good right about now with a tall glass of moo juice :)
and in exactly 1 hour i will be 33 weeks, only 6 more until my LO is here! :happydance:
eeeekkkk!! :)


----------



## Premomt

I think I am going to try and get in with the dr office tomorrow.. I've been really wet yesterday and today and have had a few "gushes" that are abnormal feeling. So I think I will go in if they have time to have my fluids tested to see if it's amniotic fluid or not.
I just need to be sure...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i hope everything is ok pre!


----------



## vonamausi

lots of.hugs.and love for u premomt!! ill b thinking of u 10000000%
i also have doc.app.today. roads.r the shits and had school closure.yesterday.... hubby came home late last night bringing home the semi and almost didnt.make it. he is gonna.come with me today and.we.take the 4x4... 
im feeling sooky today... unhappy with myself.for needing a section.. but its best for our bbg... sigh.. GROUP HUG<3


----------



## shradha

thanx you all 4 the warm welcome. Is this your 1st baby or 2nd one? 

Mrsbabybump- here in India its illegal to know the gender, so its going to be a big surprise for us.

Premomt- wow..you baked 200 cookies amazing! what a stamina! how was your doctor's appointment? hopefully everything went well.

Vonamousi- How are you doing now? how was the doctor's appointment?


----------



## vonamausi

lol.. i.was.the.one.who baked that insane amount.of.cookies haha... my doc.app.went ok... i will know.my.delivery.date.for.the.section on the 3rd of jan. this is baby number4 for.me.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

illegal? oh my, i think i would go crazy wanting to know lol. are you hoping for any specific gender? and this is my 1st baby.
and glad your app went good von! 
maybe your section will be the same day as my induction :)
pre-hope you got into the doc and everything was ok!


----------



## vonamausi

guess what girls... i broke my damn toe! middle one.. such a small thing and.it causes.soon much pain! i.dropped.a.huge log on it when i put wood on fire:-\ as if my waddle.wasn't.enough.. now i look like a waddling gimping dork  huray for clumsiness . doc.wants to see me day after ultrasound on the third of January to make firmer.plans for.my.section... so guess ill find out in about two weeks.. eeeek 
premomt hun ... pls b ok... i been thinkin of u loads today... if u have a nagging feeling that was.prop me and the reiki i been doing on urn.behalf


----------



## Premomt

Oh I'm fine. Just a yeast infection. Different than any other I've ever had- but that comes along with being pregnant I guess.
I'm also trying papaya extract for the heartburn. I haven't taken any prescription pills since last night. I took one Tim's earlier today and then bought the extract pills and have started taking them.
And since I've got a yeast infection- probiotics too. I'm really hoping the yeast infection goes away quickly as I think it's what's making me so tired!.
So glad it wasn't amniotic fluids and very glad I went in..

On another note- every bh makes me feel like I have to peeeeeeee!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

your just not having any luck von!
and glad everything is ok pre, i was hoping it wasn't amniotic fluid.
i still have yet to feel any bh, i haven't decided whether thats good or bad lol


----------



## shradha

vonamausi said:


> lol.. i.was.the.one.who baked that insane amount.of.cookies haha... my doc.app.went ok... i will know.my.delivery.date.for.the.section on the 3rd of jan. this is baby number4 for.me.

Ooppssss....sorry.:dohh:.... Wow....your fourth baby:happydance:.... How old are your other kids and what are their names?
Oh so sorry to know about your toe. How is it? Hope it's not that bad. Is it really fractured?

Mrsbabybump- yea it's annoying specially after joining here. I feel I have been deprived of the happiness to know the gender. I can't shop for a girl or boy. I have got both blue and pink... It's your first too.... Are you curious of how everything will go?

Premomt- glad everything went well....


----------



## vonamausi

good morning
yay for yeastinfections but.definitely better than amnionic.juice! 
and.yap.. toe nicely broke... its black and.blue.. sorta.stiff.and.swollen. not much they gonna do since its so little... sleeping with it last night was mean ugh...
i have a 9 year old girl melody
6year old.boy Karl
4 year old Patrick
and now topping it off with little miss selina <3
im leaking out of my right boob... quite a bit..bits big and.swollen.. both are but the.right feels quite.uncomfortable:-( anyone.else oh and.don't.worry if u don't feel.BH yet.. sonera.women.won't.really.feel them at all... really not a bad.thing.. and urn not missing out.. like.premomt said.. they r good for.makin u.wanna.go.pee ... lol men r so lucky...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

shradha- i was alot more curious before coming to this site, lol. now i'm on here so much that i pretty much have read all the birth stories and know what to expect. not to mention all the baby shows i've watched over the past 2 years. :haha:
but yes, i'm still very anxious to see how everything turns out. you never know whats gonna happen, and i'm being induced, so curious to see how that goes. and if i end up with a section..alot to think about lol

von-if i don't have any bh is there still a chance of me going around 37-38 weeks? i'm kind of hoping he will be here before my induction as i've been reading and that has a higher tendancy to end in c-section..


----------



## vonamausi

im not sure... today i read that most first time mommies dont even feel any bh.. but they get more.noticeable with each pregnancy.


----------



## Premomt

Von I'm sorry you broke your toe :-( That SUCKS!
Mrs~ do you ever get any "different" feelings? Like with my BH, I don't always feel them starting in one particular area. most times I will feel like I need to pee, even though I just peed like 2 minutes ago, or I will feel like I can take a deeper breath than usual. Only rarely will I feel "pain" most of the time i just feel a little different. then I check by feeling my belly and sure enough it's hard as a rock.
you'd be one of the ladies who's like crowning in the car because you didn't know labor started 2 days prior LOL! *not that I wish that to happen!
Shradha~ It's interesting how different cultures are... Illegal to know the sex? so odd to me! But I guess for good enough reasons over there... Sometimes I think it should be here too... Selective abortions based on gender should be illegal for sure!
I'm just as happy not knowing. I day dream about it alot! I ask the baby if it's a boy or girl... I think about different clothes and outfits... But then I also think about how the kid will be growing up... I can say I would be afraid of having a hormonal teenage girl knowing how I was LOL! But then in the same breath- I think about a teen boy playing sports... ugh. 
Why did I want to have a kid?!
Selective abortion... too late?? 
JUST KIDDING!!!
"dear lord I appologize 'bout what I jes said... Be with the pigmeys in new guinea..." 
LOL!~


----------



## MrsBabyBump

LOL!
if i start crowning one day in the car, i'm blaming you :haha:
and i have the urge to pee right after i've pee'd like you said but haven't noticed any hardness. i'll keep checking though
and i just got ALL of lil man's outfits, onesies, bibs, burp clothes, wash-clothes/bath towels, socks, etc. washed today and put up. 
now all thats left is to pack our bags, i'm holding off on that til' after xmas though. i gotta have something to do next month lol


----------



## shradha

Mrsbabybump- why are being induced? Any reason? I always thought if you exceed the DD then they induce. Sorry I guess I missed a lot by joining late:dohh:

Premomt- here it's illegal as people give preference of male child. Once they come to know it's a girl they forcefully abort the child. Its sad....To stop this the govt has put certain rules.


----------



## shradha

vonamausi said:


> im not sure... today i read that most first time mommies dont even feel any bh.. but they get more.noticeable with each pregnancy.

What is BH? Ooppssss:shrug:


----------



## vonamausi

BRAXTON HICKS my dear.. practice contractions which are usually painless much can.range to.being pretty unconfortable and r random and inconsistand

if u.feel bored one afternoon.. u could read a few pages.back lol.. all i did at first.just.read without much reply.. i was.workin alot and.had.tons going on... then it got.quiet on here and i.couldnt.have that.haha
and umm premomt.. as.creepy as this.is... there is constant.fluid.leakin outta me since yesterday.... u contageous? lol its very watery and ..yes.. i sniffed it... it.dont.smell bad.or.like.pee at all.... now im silently.spazzing while.hubby is.syill.sleepin beside.me.cuz.i noticed.this.motning again on my.pjs... ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Premomt

grrr! just typed a bunch and then it deleted itself! :growlmad:

If I'm not mistaken Von~ you're on pelvic rest aren't you? so you probably didn't :babydance: with DH in the past day or two... If you did, it could be from him one way or another either his spermy leaking out or he broke your waters. If you didn't~ well I'd get it checked either way!
Call the DR and ask what they think! Can't hurt to be seen really. Especially since this is your fourth.


----------



## vonamausi

no babydancin... that sort of gangnam style has to.wait lol


----------



## Premomt

let me know what you decide to do. I really hope you call your dr and get in to have it checked. It was a simple speculum, swab test. didn't take more than20 min tops when I went.


----------



## vonamausi

ill see how it is til monday.. its such a hassle right niw since its weekend and litterally right before christmas... who knows.. maybe im just gettin old and its my bladder.being sexy uggh


----------



## MrsBabyBump

shradha- i'm being induced because i live an hour away, and since it will be bad weather and possibly snow, plus traffic he feels its better to just induce me if i haven't gone already..and atleast they have a good reason for banning knowing the gender. thats horrible that people would actually abort just because it wasn't a boy :(


----------



## MrsBabyBump

vonamausi said:


> BRAXTON HICKS my dear.. practice contractions which are usually painless much can.range to.being pretty unconfortable and r random and inconsistand
> 
> if u.feel bored one afternoon.. u could read a few pages.back lol.. all i did at first.just.read without much reply.. i was.workin alot and.had.tons going on... then it got.quiet on here and i.couldnt.have that.haha
> and umm premomt.. as.creepy as this.is... there is constant.fluid.leakin outta me since yesterday.... u contageous? lol its very watery and ..yes.. i sniffed it... it.dont.smell bad.or.like.pee at all.... now im silently.spazzing while.hubby is.syill.sleepin beside.me.cuz.i noticed.this.motning again on my.pjs... ahhhhhhhh

i hope everything is ok!
i would definately try to get into to dr, just in case it doesn't go away.


----------



## shradha

Mrsbabybump- if they induce you now....you may have your baby quickly... So excited....do share your experience....

Vonamausi- hehe. Ok.... Sometimes I feel sharp pains for 2 seconds and it goes.....when I am lying and then get up I can find some sharp pains and my lower belly feels heavy....


----------



## vonamausi

Merry christmas ladies<3


----------



## Premomt

merry christmas eve 
Von~ any more discharge?
Shra~ sounds like BH 

Anyone have pets here? I have 2 dogs and a cat and I'm just starting to think about how I am going to introduce baby/ baby things to the animals without them distroying things and being afraid of the baby...


----------



## vonamausi

i have slight spotting with discharge.. but its not as watery..
ya i have a zoo... a dog.. cat.. birds.. fish lol.. cat is my only prob... hes not allowed in bbs room at all.. dog is already used to.babies since shes already went.through this before... depending how ur.dogs r u might have no problem whatsoever.. they will b curious and.want.to.check it out.. but prob will.steer clear of bb for.a.while.. too many new sounds.lol


----------



## MrsBabyBump

merry christmas eve :)
and if thats bh then i definately have that lol.
not alot though.
DH and i have been discussing the whole pet thing too, we have a ferret, and he requires alot of attention so i think he's going to be jealous of lil' man at first. plus he's a moma's boy lol
anybody else having loose stool one day and then diarrhea the next?..


----------



## vonamausi

no.. i got the opposite issue sigh


----------



## MrsBabyBump

well thats no good :p
get you some prune juice girl, it'll clean you out quick. lol


----------



## Premomt

I got both :rotfl: Yesterday I was very constipated, today~ I made up for it. Fun times...

Ok Mrs~ I tried putting my belly ring through the other day, and I've been paying for it since! My belly button is sooooo itchy! I can't tell if it's from my piercing or if it's stretching. My SIL said her belly button popped out and she got stretch marks! I hope that doesn't happen to me...

How was everyone's christmas? did you get good gifts? My family went overboard this year :-/ Gave us a bunch of money. They know what's coming and wanted to help us pay for the bills we are going to have coming up. Also I told my family I wanted to buy my husband a camcorder so they all pitched in for that. Unfortunatly it will go towards the birth center costs.
But it made us feel semi inadequate... We weren't able to get them much of anything! Oh well...

we are so greatful for what we got. 
Now I am going to go try and narrow down a few things to get off my registry. I have a bunch of gift cards to spend but I just can not decide what to use them on!


----------



## vonamausi

we havent.been.able.to.afford.much this.year either but what i picked for.each child.was.so perfect they were.all very happy!! i.didnt.receive anything other.than a parcel my bestie.send who.wasnt around.this.holiday.. but its ok.. the smiles.of my kiddies.made it all the more.special<3<3
i been nirsing a headache.for.last few.days.. and.been feeling alotta nausea uggh


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i ended up just taking my belly ring out, unfortunately :(
sad moment..
it was beginning to get really red and sore, i think it was about to rip.
yours sounds like stretching though. maybe you'll be able to keep it yours :)
and poor von, you can't win for losing lol. hope you feel back to your old self soon! 
as for xmas. we got alot of stuff, but got it early so xmas day was just another day besides eating with the family. which i'm so thankful for. my dad had an impacted bowel and was in the hospital, so we've still got one more christmas to do this weekend though.


----------



## Premomt

oh gosh mrs~ poor dad! so uncomfortable :sad:
and Von~ you really got it bad! i fight off nausea occasionally... mostly due to me taking my vitamin on an empty stomach though.

OH and today I almost pooped my pants!!! :blush: had to go so bad and almost didn't make it to the bathroom! oh how fun pregnancy can be... at least I'm cleaned out now lol...
I wonder how much longer it will be... 
I booked a client for my last working week today. I wonder if Ill make it that long...?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

we're both cleaned out now:haha:
i had a bad night last night and was on the throne for a good hour.
then had bh on and off until i fell asleep.
and woke up this morning with menstrual like cramping for about an hour or two, and dull back ache.
luckily, i had my doctor app today, and he seems unconcerned so maybe its just all in my head? lol
also got tested for strep b today, we'll see how that turns out.
i'm not even really sure what that is to be honest, i just hope i don't have it.
hope your feeling better today von, how's that broken toe doing?


----------



## vonamausi

broken toe is loosing its black and.blue but it still hurts wearing any shoes. i also had a ruff time.sleeping last night.. my lungs filled.up and i started.weezing and.coughing  never ending i tell u.. my belly hurts.from coughing.. and i can tell u where i got.it from.....
i have like u guys know idiodic inlaws.. as.well as a very selfish sisterinlaw.. whos my husbands.brothers.wife.. she.came.down with coughing and.a.very full.chest... we.told.them to pls.not come.by till.shes better.. ya.. no... i didnt.hear them.comin but before i knew it they all burst into my house.. kids in their.snow.boots and.her.coughing spreading her.loveliness and now two.days later.. voila.... gah!!!! i was.sooo hot yesterday i couldnt.sleep.. some ppl.r.super ignorant!!!!!!! sorry for the very typofull rant:-(


----------



## Premomt

ugh I wish some people would think about their actions!! How rude of her! If she has kids she should understand how awful it is to be pregnant and sick.
Glad your toe is improving slowly but surely. :thumbup:

Keep hydrated Mrs! not only will the diarrhea clean you out but it will dehydrate you as well, which in turn will cause BH to come on. My Aunt (who is only 10 years or so older than I and due like now) had a night not too long ago where she thought she might have to make a trip to the hospital Bc of the BHs. Our Bradley Class instructor told us weekly to remember to stay hydrated in order to not go into preterm labor.

I'm not sure what has brought on (sorry TMI!) all the loose bowels lately, but for 3 days straight I've not had a solid poo. Our Bradley class taught us that diarrhea can be one of the earliest signs of labor starting... but its too early for me so I doubt that's the case.
I think it's all the food this past week. Heavier greasier meals than what I'm used to . But at the same time I have not been feeling quite 100% either. a bit nauseous from time to time, and headachey. so it's hard to pin point exactly what's causing what. both of my brothers are under the weather, and I've been around them the past few days too. IDK... I wish I did. :wacko: lol

It's made me think a little more about baby being her for real though... I went through the baby's room and reorganized a few days ago. (we'd been just piling stuff in there for a bit.) I opened up the few christmas gifts from DH and put them in the room. ( a 5 piece basket set, and an ADORABLE cuddly white "snow" suit to bring baby home in) so the room is more "baby ready" but the house is still needing some work... As I sit here looking around I see many things that are going to have to be put up, or away differently when baby starts to crawl...That's a ways off though.

OMG, last night from about 8pm until sometime after 11 the baby was SO active! I mean I've never felt it be so active for so long before! NON stop movement!!! Kicks, stretches, head movement, and this weird finger tapping/ drumming feeling. It was INSANE! normally I can feel baby move and I check for kick counts (infrequently) but it's never lasted that long... I really hope this isn't a foreboding of what's to come... That time is daddy and me time kiddo... your sleep schedule WILL change if you come out thinking its play time from 8pm- 11pm. :gun:


Well ta ta for now ladies~ gotta get ready for work! (baby's waving goodbye too. I swear IDK what's gotten into this kid lately! maybe more rooom cause my bowels arent full ROTFLMAO!)


----------



## vonamausi

LOL.premomt<3 made me giggle. im entirely too sicky to reply too much right now.. but hopefully ur not getting sick. in these last stages of preggohood our bodies.and whole.system r focusing on bb so we.sort of get neglected:-( hugs to both of u<3 here is to some solidness.. *giggles*


----------



## MrsBabyBump

hope you both get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Premomt

Well I think its just end stage pregnancy confusion for my bowels. Its a crap shoot (rotflmao at the pun!) As to what will come out of me daily. Yesterday it was nothing. Today-plenty. :dohh:
And baby has been so active still. I think its growing and filling out any remaining space in there and thats why im feeling it so much more.
Anyone got plans for new years eve? I just hope to st ay awake till midnight...


----------



## vonamausi

im going to bed as im sick with bronchitis thanks.to my wonderful sisterinlaw :-( was in hospital yesterday on ventalin and.oxygen. today on stupid meds and bed.rest. id like to.slap.her silly but whats the point:-( currently.a.large.snowstorm system moving through here. real yuck outside :O nap time.for me! really not lucky this time.around:-(


----------



## MrsBabyBump

premom- lol! at your pun :haha:
and i'm just hoping to stay up til' 12 too lol, oh and eat plenty of cabbage, hog jaw, and black-eyed peas! even though i hate cabbage i could really use the luck in money this upcoming year, haha.
hope your bowels sort themselves out soon, mine are a little better, not so much diarrhea but not so firm either (TMI) lol.
von-your sister in law is officially on my shit list, if i believed in black magic and didn't think i'd go to hell for using it then i would voodoo her:haha::haha:
hope you get to feeling better soon and the weather doesn't get too horrible!
Happy New Year's Ladies! we made it through 2012 and being pregnant (almost):happydance: lol


----------



## Premomt

Von, it's got to get better for you soon! Very soon!! Come on Von ~ Rally!
Superstitious much Mrs? lol sounds like a plateful! I haven't heard of hogjaw or cabbage. I've heard of BEP tho... 
Interesting!
Not long now till the new year!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

hog jaw is basically like ham lol.
and cabbage is nasty tasting, it looks like lettuce and you just boil it in vinegar and water. haha.
its suppose to bring you money.


----------



## shradha

To all my lovely friends!!!

https://wondrouspics.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Happy-New-Year-2013-images-568x355.jpg


----------



## vonamausi

Happy new years my gorgeous preggo lady friends<3<3


----------



## Premomt

Happy New year girls!

Who made it past midnight? 
I did! but only by a few minutes LOL! 
We stayed over at my neighbors house till around 11 at the bonfire lighting off fire works then I came home showered and got in my pjs and dh followed. we were in bed by 11:45 and kissed at midnight. <3

Then promptly rolled over and passed out.
Good times... Good times...

Now we are going to watch the Parade of Roses. and I HOPE to take down the christmas decorations today. I definitly don't want to wait too much longer! I already have only about 1/2 a days worth of energy. I can just imagine how long it'd take me to take all the crap down as well as clean and do laundry and such. 

Hope you all had a great evening!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

happy new years ladies! :)
and we actually made it til' 2 lol.
then i was ready for bed. lol
we're eating all the foods for good luck today and taking down our christmas tree. also its said if you do laundry on new years day you'll wash somebody out of the family, wait til tomorrow for washing pre! :p


----------



## Premomt

what??? I've never heard that!
So many superstitions... my moms friend today said it's bad luck to do anything tax related on this day.

So I guess the only thing to do that's lucky today is eat, sleep, and relax! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## vonamausi

i didnt make it lol.. but as of today im an old lady hehe
i tried to b as.lazy as possible today and all my christmas.decor.came.down 27th of.dec.cuz.kids kept.knocking off the ornaments


----------



## vonamausi

so ultrasound says bbg is about 3 lbs 14oz...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

at my 28 week scan they said Braylen was weighing in at 3.8 lbs :wacko:
does this mean i'm gonna have a huge baby? lol.


----------



## vonamausi

no not at all.. first of.all ur havin a boy.. second they r.estimates! they told.my friend.she will.have a small.bb.. 5-6 lbs at the most.. he.came out 8lbs5oz!!! shows.u.they.can b.out.. if.they.were.accurate.i.would b worried right now.since shes.almost half a.lb too light


----------



## Premomt

That's what I was thinking too Von... IDK why they even try to estimate with US anymore. it's so inacurate!

I'm gonna go get a pedicure today! my tootsies need some lovin!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Well i never thought about it, lol. But u/s do seem as if it would be a little hard to judge weight from. And ohh how nice a pedicure sounds its been too long since I've had one. Enjoy! I'm definitely hoping to squeeze one in around 37 weeks so my toes look pretty at LO's arrival


----------



## vonamausi

soooo great news! placenta has moved into a way more appropriate position and my hematomas r almost gone! which means? i no longer need a c-section and am allowed to go full.term! of.course he said thinhs can still happen and to b prepared in.case i still end up needing one but hey... she can now stay and.grow longer and.stronger!! i still will need.surgery about 6-8weeks after.for the.endo and will get my tubes tied at that point i believe with all the.problems i have been having and already having 4 i totally.deserve that so i dont loose the rest of my marbles! lol! so he.says bb was 4 lbs not what i thought.. i never.seen.the.ending number.. he.said.according to.that.she.is.slightly smaller.than average but like we.already.said.. ultrasounds.r.very inaccurate!!
so because of the ultrasound.i have an.idea where.the.main part.of my placenta.sits.. last night i somehow ended.up.sleeping.on my back in the.middle of night.. i mived and.felt.this.extreeme stabbing pain right there.. as i try to move it stabs.more.and.really.made.me.squeal in agony.. took.forever.for the.pain to ease off ajd.for.me.to.roll on side.. of coursr i ended ip.getting out of.bed and.marching to bathroom. u simply cannot wake up.without doing the.march.. either.way.. usually when my.alarm sounds.i.will sit propped in bed till my brain.says.good motning which usually.is 5.mins.. bbg is.usually up and.im enjoyingbher squirms.. well this morning... -nothing.... yap. so i.worry.. poke drumm and.wiggle.. nadda.... i get up thinkin.shes.just sleepin in.. i het kids up and.ready.for.school.and.as.im.getting my.coffee brewed there she.is.... bump.. poke and roll... i was.sooo relieved i wanyed.to do the gangnam.style.. aiaiai... what a turd! 
so im happy i.dont have to be cut... but iys a.little.bittersweet.. biiiig chance.i will not have hubby by my side.now.that its no longer scheduled.... we.will.try.out.best but he.might b.workin.. and that means.he.could.b anywhere at.that.time... so im depending.on other.ppl to.come.and.get me.to.hospital... and.my.labours have always been pretty quick whith each preggohood it went.a.lil.faster sooooooo ya... im an.hr.from.hospital and.by time.someone.will b here... who knows. here is to hopin hubby will b here 
how u.ladies.makin out? notice the braxton hicks getting more intence? im getting alot more.flow:-\ and at times tinged.with blood.. told.doc.but he aint.worried.with my chart..


----------



## vonamausi

once again.. pardon my typos... sigh.. all my phones fault of course


----------



## Premomt

Wow von thats great news! but I can understand your concern with hubbys job... Fingers crossed he will be with you and it will all go smoothly!
And oh how true it is about the march... I wake up 3-4 times (or every time I need to roll over really...) and each time I weigh out the pros and cons of going to the bathroom at that time. "I don't really have to go right this minute, but if I try to go back to sleep and have a contraction I might piss my pants if I don't go now... Fine I'll get up..." *take deep breath, grunt and prop myself upright, swing legs off bed and waddle to potty. :haha:

I don't feel like my BH are getting stronger.. or more frequent really. I've been feeling them all along and not much has changed :shrug: I also have not felt like baby's dropped yet, which should be happening at any time now...

I had an appt yesterday... Nothing new really to report. Saw a different midwife, I'm measuring right on track.
I had that yeast infection a few weeks ago, and since I never really knew that I had it, I wasn't sure if it was gone yet. I told her that and she asked if i was itchy or burny and I said no but I wasn't to begin with. She said not to worry about it at this point and if anything changes to call and she would write me a script for diflucan. She said she'd rather I use an internal medicine instead of the cream now that i am so close to d day.

So I wake up today- get in the shower and notice I'm itchy. great. TMI~ discharge is also clumpy and a bit yellow. So now I wonder what to do. could the discharge be plug? probablly not.... I'll call today and they'll probablly put me on diflucan, which I don't want to do because our insurance plan does not cover scripts until after our deductible is met...which wont happen until after the bebe is born... *sigh. Stupid insurance crap!!

Gotta go, have a client in 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Premomt

It's 6:18 on a friday night and I'm sitting at home alone. 
DH had a co-worker who was leaving the company so his coworkers asked if he wanted to meet them out tonight at a local brewery.

I really didn't want him to go... But I had to be a good wife. 
All through the pregnancy up till like the 6-7 month mark he has refrained from drinking anything. Then he had a few times where he did, and we had a huge fight (not about the drinking per se, but about the fact that he let me down) and I told him I wouldn't expect him to not indulge when there was booze present.

The problem I have still is that he has a really hard time realizing when enough is enough. I don't care if he has a few beers or one or two mixed drinks. It's when he downs a 6 pack by himself in 2 hrs or drinks 1/3 a bottle of vodka in an evening that bothers me. 
Regardless- I've been trying to be really REALLY good about holding my tounge when he drinks now. We had some discussions about it a few months ago and now I'm just trying to be civil about it.

We had two different childhoods. His father was an alcoholic, my parents partied once in a blue moon. So we saw different things growing up and had different "normals". So I have a problem when he drinks during the week. Any more than 2 beers or two glasses of wine during the week I feel is unecissary. There is no reason to get drunk during a work week. 
And on the weekends~ Be smart about it. Don't get shitfaced friday and saturday and then drink beer while watching football sunday too. It's just not healthy...

I didn't used to think this way. but then again, I didn't used to have the same resopnsibilities as i do now nor have the same recovery issues as I do now either.

I'm rambeling.....:dohh:

So he's out with some coworkers. They went out and met up around 6.
I didn't want him to go for a few reasons. one- cause our bank account has very limited funds in it. 2, cause its a place I've not been to and want to go with him. 3, I feel like lately hes been distancing himself from me. 4, I am worried that he will again take it too far, and the possibility of him getting a DUI or DWI scare me.
I asked him if he wanted me to play DD, and he told me I'd not like to hang around the guys he's gonna be with.
I asked him if he'd be home before I was asleep, he said probably not. :nope:
I told him I'd really like to see him home before midnight, and that I hoped it would be closer to 11. He said "we'll see..."

I know I'm being dumb but I just hate that he is deciding NOW to have a life outside of us. He's not ever been one that goes out with the guys... And now of all times it just makes me a little sad. I can't expect him to always want to be home with me or out with me... but right now at 8+ mo pregnant I feel like he's walking away a bit.
I'm sure I'm over reacting.... Just sucks feeling this way.


----------



## shradha

Vonamausi- That's great news! I remember in my 12th week scan my doctor was very worried. My placenta was low lying...she prepared me for a c-section in the future and told me complete bed rest for the second trim. I was very worried...but thank god, in my 20th week scan the placenta had moved up to the left. So she told me to get a bit active and start going for walks. 

About the weight of the baby I have no idea. I have a scan on Monday. So will get the exact picture of my baby. Waiting to have a look at her/him. Started packing my hospital bag. Everybody here is telling me to get ready coz now women go into labour early in the 8th month. I still have time.... Just don't want to leave it for the last min.

Premomt- don't worry. I am sure your dh is equally waiting for the little one as you are. He has been with you all these months. I am sure you can spare him a day to have fun. He will be back soon.

Mrsbabybump- did you get induced? How are you doing?


----------



## vonamausi

i hear u premomt...it can be very upsetting seeing someone diastance themselves in a time of this:-( it may b his.way.of.rebelling before.bb is.here.. for.all u know his.friends.might tell him.all.sorts of.horror stories about being trapped and all:-( he needs.to get it out of his.system without.dissapointing u. he isnt.going about it the right way but.he.may have a completely.differentnstate.if mind...u know.. just like someone.having a midlife.crisis... he.may.totally snap outta it once.bb is here... he may even.realize how hard he made it for u... all this wont help u.right.now.though... u need.to.have a gooood loooongbtalk with him.... alcohol will.destroy many wonderful things.. and.right.now its.breaking a beautiful.bond.and he.needs.to.see.that! only thing to.do is.to.truly tell him how.everything makes.u.feel... let.him.listen withoutbtalking.. then.walk.away.for.him.to.actually.THINK.without.letting him get.defensive.... let him.come.to u when hes.ready.. he.will.prob try.to.defend.right away.. stay calm.and.ask him.just to.hear u.out. im.soooo sorry fornthe.typos but im.again.replying on my phone.and hurrying before i get attacked.by my kids again:-( 
worst thing u.can.donisnsuffer.in.silence.. but also dont.accuse and.get.mean.... truly voicenur.feelings and.ur concern... the love u.miss ..... the attention ... this.is a wonderful.time.between u two.... this.bb was.made with love... it should.b born with love... remind.him.of.times.just u two.shared and how.it made.u.feel... alcohol can daze.that and.eventually.break what was once.so.precious. i hope.sooo much u can read all of.this uggh need.to.startbusing the.computer:-( hugs...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I haven't been induced, lol. 
And I'm sorry your feeling like that premom) : 
i agree with von though, maybe its just his way of rebelling before lo is here..have that chat with him asap. I hope everything gets better soon!
Von congrats on your exciting news! glad its working out how you wanted.
I go Wednesday for my 36 week ultrasound, and hopefully discussing my set induction date.  even though I'm still hoping to go on my own around 37 or 38 weeks :p
Hope all ya'll are doing good!


----------



## vonamausi

ur time is creepin right up mrs!!!!! yeeeehhaaw!!


----------



## vonamausi




----------



## vonamausi

sooooo.... been getting menstrual like cramps on and of for last few days... and u guys knew about my bowels already haha.. but this morning i got a surprise.... yup... it turned waaaayyy too runny *totally way to.graphic lmao* sigh... cant win haha! i had a convo with one.of my friends.. who is seriously believing that 35 weeks is full term.... ummmmmm ???? what is amazing is that even though i.feel like im.stretched to the limit.... no new.stretchies!!!! whoooop... knock on wood!


----------



## Premomt

you look lower too von... seems like lo is gonna come sooner than you think... :winkwink:

I don't think I will talk to him. He did need the time away, and it really doesn't happen well ever, so if it happens more frequently I will definitly voice my concerns. 
For now, ill just hold my feelings in. lol!

We had a great night last night. an impromptu dinner date downtown some starbucks and walking around window shopping and people watching. Like we used to do. And probablly wont be able to do again soon! It was fun  Just me and him... 
Ill have to post a pic today too


----------



## Premomt

here I am today!
 



Attached Files:







BnB 36+3.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 5









36 +3 01.06.13.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Von- i know! I'm so excited  I've been nesting and dh has to i think he's worse than me! Ha. I've been having menstrual type cramps too. They come and go and i dnt feel much pressure but when I'm walking it feels like my hips are grinding together or something, its uncomfy :p i can't tell if I'm dropped yet though ..
Premom- I'm glad your feeling better and had a good outing with your dh. Your pictures are soo cute, i love your bump have you got any stretchies?


----------



## Premomt

no stretchies on the belly... just the bbs. but they came around the 15 week mark. I am pretty sure I haven't dropped yet either...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

None for me either, *knock on wood
maybe we'll drop soon, any doc apps soon ladies?
i go to blood specialist tomorrow morning and ob for 36 week check up and ultrasound on Wednesday


----------



## vonamausi

why blood specialist?


----------



## vonamausi

good morning! been up since 5.30:-( karl had accsident for first time in months after cat sang a song i swear.. i been restless all night getting up alot and waking often I cancelled my doc app for this morning cuz driveway is drifted so its gonna take me a while to clean that.. already done a little this morning but its been a bad few days with crampy feeling so i best not push it:-\


----------



## Premomt

yea don't push it von. all that you're saying about crampy feeling restlessness and loose bowels suggests to me that you're bod is prepping. Hopefully you can push it off a bit. 

What was your dr appt for this am?


Mrs I dont have another appt till next week. At that appt I will be meeting with the partner dr at the hospital, be seen by him to get a "go ahead" for a birth center delivery. I don't anticipate any problems so hopefully all will go well with seeing him.

But I am still ( I think...) dealing with a yeast infection. I just can't tell!!!! So I am going to call the midwife and see if i can take another monistat package. Last one I spoke with told me she'd rather not have me do monistat because my cervix may be opening, and she'd rather put me on diflucan.

We shall see what they say when I call!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

i go every 3 weeks to the blood specialist to make sure that my platelets aren't dropping too low. they are still dropping, but the dr doesn't seem to worried about it..i just am expecting not to get my epidural, since he won't give it to me if my platelets are 100,000 or less..and they were at 119,000 three weeks ago, and now at 109,000. Yikes! 
take it easy von, don't want you going into labor quite yet! 
i seen on fb that you got it plowed though so hopefully the weather will cooperate up there and not give you any more problems.
what was your app for? did you get to reschedule for soon?
premom good luck with your meeting, i'm sure you'll not have an issue.
have you wrote a birth plan or packed your bags? my doctor told me not to register at the hospital yet, that it was too early still. and that was when i was 34 weeks! lol, i think i'm going to go ahead and register anyways after this 36 week app since we'll be in the town i'm delivering at.


----------



## vonamausi

yess totally got it plowed so thank goodness! Just another.checkup really.. was hopin i.could.skip this one but doc.called.me.back.telling me to get my butt in his office.tomorrow  persistant or what uggh
its odd ur doc.told u to.wait mrs... they automaticly.preregistered.me.at 30 weeks :-\ ur right premomt bb sits soo.low i.can.feel it in my hips and she.totally kicks.my hip bones! not pleasant! my.waddle.is that of a drunk hippo:-( aweful and.very painful.. and.with the.snow.making the.ground.uneven.makes.it.soo much worse:-( i can feel.her.hickups on my muchacha.for.crying out loud!
r.u.finally.off.work.premomt????


----------



## vonamausi

oh and.mrs.... i hope.so.very.dearly u will get ur.epidural if.u.wanted.one!!!!!


----------



## shradha

It's all aches and pulling and streching.....sleepless nights...now. I can feel my uterus pulling.... 
I am back from the appointment. Scan went well but couldn't see baby as they were more interested in seeing the measurements, umbilical arteries etc. Baby is 2kg. HB- 139, movements good. When I asked her about my DD, she said you still have time. Nothing to worry. I got my second shot of tt. She again told me to get my antibodies test done, surprising 2 weeks before I got one. I guess she is getting worried about my -ve blood group :haha:..... My thyroid tests are normal..... Doctor was very happy by my reports...thank god...touchwood. I have put on 1 kg in a month. Bp- 140/80. Next appointment is after 15 days.


----------



## shradha

Nice bump vonamausi & premomt :happydance:.....

Mrsbabybump- my doctor too keeps telling me to get blood work done in every 2 weeks. Reports are normal. Hemoglobin levels have gone down from 12 to 11, the doctor says it's ok, in fact good as baby is pumping the iron from me.


----------



## vonamausi

odd they.wont.tell u ur duedate! buggers!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I don't get why they won't tell you your due date?.
Things are much different there..whew.
Glad everyone is doing good
I'm inpatiently awaiting my scan tomorrow. And anxious to see if labor is brought up. Or my induction date, I'd really love to have a set day! Lol.
Will update you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## shradha

It is annoying...not knowing the DD :growlmad:
Friends I never asked what names have you decided to call your LO? As you already know the gender:happydance:.....
I have to yet decide....


----------



## vonamausi

im bakin a little selina may <3


----------



## Premomt

I dont know gender so we aren't telling names. :) von im glad youre back to semi human and not ill.
Im just trucking along still. Still working my last day will be the 25 so I've got some more time yet. 
We have our bags packed and carseat installed tho so thats exciting.
Im just countingndown the days now...


----------



## MrsBabyBump

We chose Braylen William Paul 
and your ahead of me pre, lol
We have yet to pack our bag or get carseat installed
We do have LO bag packed and ready though 
Had my scan today and he is head down, weighing in at a whopping 6.3lbs.
I'm hoping he arrives on the 20th of Jan. But he'll be stubborn if he's anything like his father :p haha.


----------



## vonamausi

WHAAAAAHHOOOO MRS!!!! i bbsat again today and.realized im getting too pregnant to.watch 5kids at once.... the kids im bbsitting r 5months and 2 years... im real.sore.everyday all day cuz she sit soooo low... so ya im gonna have to take a break.watching the.kids unless its an emergency. i went to doc yesterday and he.told.me my specialist will ptob check my cervix at next visit which will b at 35.weeks... been having menstrual like.crampin and.alit mor.cm happening :-(


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Hopefully everything will go good at your app, I'll keep my fingers crossed
and does more cm mean something? ..I've been having it alot more lately also..


----------



## xnayxnayx

Hi everyone! :wave: My EDD is 16th feb with my first baby :)


----------



## vonamausi

Welcome nay


----------



## vonamausi

more cm means its prepairing... once u see a glob lookin like a loogie with or without blood it means ur probably getting.loosy goosy haha.. thats ur plug... hasnt happened here yet thank.goodness. i sorted through my maternity pants and.shirts yesterday and wowies.. most dont.fit nomore!! ladies.dont.forget after bb is.born ur still a little.tender.and.swollen around.the middle.and.maternity pants r heaven.send!! so dont get rid.of.none.yet till.AFTER  muuuch more.comfy!


----------



## xnayxnayx

thank you :)


----------



## Premomt

Hi Nay! welcome!

I wasn't planning on tossing my pants for a while.. I don't anticipate being pre preg dimensions till at least 5-6 months out. and besides they are WAY too comfy to get rid of... I don't even want to!

I hope all goes well von! let us know!

My mom said i may have dropped a bit. I don't know if I have. I took a pic and compared it to older ones. I don't see it... 

I'm having pics taken Sat! Yay! professional ones  and the weather is supposed to be 75 and sunny 

And we talked with a doula yesterday. I believe we will have her attend our birth too  
I'll update more later!


----------



## vonamausi

just noticed PREMOMT is considered FULLTERM!!!! high five!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shradha

Yay Premomt:happydance:.....

I feel solid pull and heaviness in the lower belly whenever I get up from the bed or chair...I sometimes feel sharp pain....I can feel sudden change in my belly I mean can feel discomfort while sleeping.....

Premomt I shall keep my clothes. Thanx for the advice.

Vonamausi- I too feel the same pricks and pain....all the best 4 the appointment. 

Welcome nay!!

Mrsbabybump- I guess our body is getting ready for the DD.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Yay for full term pre!
Could be seeing pics of your lil one any day now
Anxious to hear how your app goes von, hope well.
And i hope your right s, i want him to hurry up and make his entrance. Preferably in 9 days(; lol


----------



## Premomt

are any of you taking any supplements to help prep your bod for labor and birth? 
my midwife suggested I start taking the following:
Red Rasberry leaf tea 3-4 cups a day.
Evening primrose oil ingested 2-3 times a day and vaginally at night 2-3 pills to soften the cervix.
Dr Christopher's birth prep daily.

Midwife said that at this point I should be getting nightly "deposits" of either EPO or :spermy: to help my cervix get ready.
DH loves the later lol!
I've got the supplements on order and hope to start them as soon as they get here. I've already been drinking RRL tea pretty daily but only one cup as I don't have many tea bags left.

The Maternity photo shoot was so FUN! It was LOOOOONG though... She has never done maternity shots before so we were helping her with her portfolio. Therefore she was experimenting with alot of different poses, and positions. we took the pics at my parents house as they had the best lighting, and pretty settings in their development. 
All in all start to finish was from 12:30- 4.
So I'm hoping we get some really great pics from it!
She's gonna do birth photography as well and newborn pics too.

How is everyone feeling these days? I still feel pretty good most of the day. I feel like my BP is changing a bit though and feel like my heart races sometimes. I also get headachey a bit too, but I think I just need a chiropractor adjustment for that. Baby still seems to be sitting high, and not engaged just yet.

I think my bestie is gonna come over in a bit to do a belly cast today too  gotta do it before bebe decides to make its entrance!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I couldn't get RLT at any of my local stores unfortunately and we don't use credit cards so i don't reckon i will be using anything. I haven't even been able to find EPO capsules or anything >:l 
oh well, guess i wasn't meant to have it lol. Still crossing my fingers that I'll be going on my own soon instead of induction at the end of the month. I tell LO everyday how many days he has left until i want him out haha! The 20 th is the day i hope is my ' this is it' day 
I'm also up to weekly apps now, whoohoo
I'm still feeling pretty good too, i think I've been losing my plug, but no noticeable bh lately.
also been feeling crampy still and have a dull ache in my lower back, but it comes and goes.
Still haven't packed mine and dh bag or installed carseat lol im a procrastinator :p


----------



## vonamausi

i been feeling like i been.leakin a lil daily:-\ BH r.getting intence.and.painful most of time:-( 
i cannit drink.rlt.cuz my labours have.always.gone pretty.quick.. since its not supposed.to make u go into labour but make labour.go.quicker specially the second.stage id.write.more but currently being attacked by three kids who.want.their.story


----------



## Premomt

boo, I just typed a bunch and then accidentaly closed the window :-(

What I said was~ Von it makes sense that you wouldn't want to take RRL tea. and how cute being attacked by the chillen. <3

and Mrs~ I'm surprised you couldn't find RRLT anywhere! I would figure Walmart would have both RRLT and EPO.. I can find EPO capsules in just about every pharmacy section i've visited. I just purchased online cause it was cheaper and we order protein powder from a company online.

I'm gonna share some pics now


----------



## Premomt

here's what I got to do today :thumbup: and when it dries- we get to paint it :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







belly cast bnb.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 5









belly cast bnb2.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsBabyBump

That looks so fun! 
And i found epo! But not sure of whether i want to do that or even how really. Lol
Von you might be the first one out of us to go! Take it easy.


----------



## Premomt

Epo can be beneficial if taken orally by itself or orally and vaginally. Orally you just follow the package. Vaginaly you start off with 1 pill a night then two then three and i think three is the max. But only do what youre comfortable with.


----------



## vonamausi

u never know.. i feel permanently tired:-( and PRE thats awesome!!! i knew u could get that done but grossley excpensive.. wonder.if i.could get the stuff on my own and.let someone.help me do it! id love to.see the finished product<3 
i really try not.to whine all the the time but im starting to feel miserable.everyday now! and i had.theeeee worst cramps in my legs this morning! when i tried.to get.rid of.them i got another one in my hip...  cant win lol. prob dont.help having.so much to.do without another adult here while.dh is.working. i had to pick him up yesterday after being.gone.for.11 days.. sooner than.normal.cuz his truck needed.to b serviced. but he.will b gone.again within two.days:-\ gave me a chance.to lay back down again this morning once.kids were off to.school. my lil.guy.atacked.dad.while.i crawled back to bed 
doc app on thursday and im hopin he will.check me to.see if im.thinning.or.doing SOMETHING... an indication.for.hubby to.stay closer.instead.of.venturing all over.the.states so hed have a.better.chance.to.b there for.the.birth


----------



## Premomt

Mrs~ I have been meaning to ask you why you think you're loosing plug? what does it look like? how can you tell? Just curious... I've googled some pics and have nothing like it showing in my panties or tp.. LOL! 
Von~ I'm getting to that point too. Biting my tounge a lot about being uncomfortable... Just trying to suck it up and keep trucking along. 
Today my mom is here for a bit to clean house for me. She's doing the odd ball things we don't normally do like windows today. Next week she will help with cleaning the fridge and oven and maybe hopefully the baseboards. I get so winded and tired trying to do these things... but I feel so helpless just sitting watching her buzz around doing it. I'm greatful though!

And yet again I'm flip flopping about when to quit working... I'd love to be done now, but can't afford to be just yet either. My husband keeps telling me not to push myself too far and I just don't know where too far is...We shall see....


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Its whenever I'll go to the bathroom, usually when i get up there's what looks like snot floating in the water. I don't have any blood tinged stuff when i wipe but alot of light green, mostly creamy white though discharge i guess you'd call it lol. This isn't at all as gross as it sounds lol. 
Anybody else really crampy all day, like your about to have aunt flo?
I'm so ready for his arrival, i think I'm driving myself crazy trying to analyze every little thing lol.


----------



## vonamausi

labour can begin.with the.feeling of.onset of af!!! uuuuhhhhh !! excitement!!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Yay!!


----------



## vonamausi

35 shes about to fall out!:wacko:


----------



## Premomt

wow von you're lookin good! 

And Mrs~ I have no idea about what a plug would look like, but what you are describing kinda sounds like what I had going on. and that was a yeast infection. kinda yellowish green discharge. made my pee cloudy and turned up most on the TP. Hope that's not the case with you!!!

And I hope your crampiness is the beginning of a good thing!

I had DH take me for a walk tonight to see if we can get something started. LOL no such luck. Had a few contractions but nothing substantial. oh well. cest la vie.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

My dh doesn't understand that walking is good, its like he wants me to carry lo forever! Lmao.
but i asked dr bout yeast infection and he seems to think its the plug 
hopefully something will happen for you soon pre!
and von your bump is looking spectacular! You've definitely drooped lol.
not too long for any of us hopefully (;
I'll post my full term bumpy in 2 days, if my computer is back up, it caught a virus and is on the fritz >:l
i think I've also dropped though 
and been having more lightning crotch :p


----------



## vonamausi

lightning crotch....lmao...


----------



## shradha

My navel is killing me...whenever I sit or get up....it's really painful....got doctor's appointment next tuesday. Baby movements have lessen but the kicks are strong now. I guess now baby has less space to move around. I was reading that now baby sleeps most of the time... What about you all?

I keep checking if I have lost the plug..but till now I am sure my plug is there. It's basically like a snot....whenever you go to the loo you can check if there is anything else....plugs do vary....


----------



## Premomt

I have not lost plug yet. I'm glad your dr is saying that is what it is mrs! dealing with an infection this late in the game is no fun!

I started my EPO yesterday and although it's probablly a coincidence- my contractions were more frequent and noticably stronger yesterday. 
Not so much yet today though.

I am sorry you're dealing with navel pain shradha! and Lightning crotch mrs!
THe only thing i'm currently dealing with is swelling. my feet last night actually hurt at the joints where the creases are supposed to be because they were swollen so bad. and usually sleeping takes care of it, but this am they were still swollen. so today I've had sneakers on for a good portion of the day so far.
I'm gonna continue to take the EPO, and start massaging the "induction" points on my ankles and other areas tonight 

I'm getting excited! but I'm also trying not to get excited cause i could be setting myself up for dissapointment if i go past my "due" date.
Oh and I got some of my maternity pics back :happydance: 
I've got them on FB so if you want to see them like asap find me there. otherwise I will try and post some later.


----------



## vonamausi

how do we find u???? Riwana Vona Seidel is me


----------



## Premomt

I am there under Justine Roinson my profile pic is of me and dh.


----------



## vonamausi

cant find u:-(


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Me neither):


----------



## Premomt

Just pm'd you both with my email.


----------



## Premomt

yea I don't know how to find non friends on fb... I tried searching your name and email von and got nothing. :shrug:

Is everyone still hangin in there? no news is good news right? Tomorrow is my last working day... kinda bitter sweet. I'm excited to not have to work, but I am nervous about not making any money. I am thankful that I will be able to rest. I will be able to do more to help get ready for labor like walks, massage, and exercises (when I have energy!) But at the same time I'm nervous I'm gonna go way over D day, which will cut into my length of leave time with baby.
I'm probablly making a big deal of nothing though...

So the DR has told me i need to get nightly deposits of :spermy: but dh has been reluctant lately. IDK why exactly... he hasn't been taking care of business himself (he tells me) but just hasn't been into it. Which is strange for him. maybe it's cause the Dr said for us to. Either way we dtd last night and it was good  but nothing came of it obviously lol!
However yesterday I had a TON of BH throughout the day. I'm really hoping today won't be too bad. I have a LONG busy day... Client- babysit- client- client... :-/ but if it's meant to be then it's meant to be! 

I hope you all have a wonderful day today!


----------



## vonamausi

well lost my plug yesterday morning... had.doc.app after and cervix was.closed.he.said.. but instead.if.wanting me there in a week he.wants me there in 5 days already.. ugh.. oh and nurse shook her head at me and flat out said... i cant.believe u made it this far already!... ummmmmm oookkaaaayyyyy?! i also had.to.do my strep swab... ON MY OWN! fourth bb and NEVER had.to.do that on my own... sooooo weird! last night.was horrible.. i dreamed.all night i was going into labout.. and everytime i woke i was.cramping! all it really did was make.me.feel exsausted when i got up to get.karl.ready for.school.... and ooohhhhh.... guess whaaaat!?!?? my daughter... 9 years old... GOT HER.FIRST PERIOD.YESTERDAY! :%'%9#-%/%'%-&:?8; like WHAAAAAAT???? yup so.needless to say.. i kept her home! how emotional is That!? i was 11 and i thought.i was.young... geesh!! 
oh premomt u make me giggle! daily.deposits.haha... hope its gonna.get.u going.soon!!! cany wait.to hear what ur havin and.how.it all went.for.u!!! and i.find.ut.poopie.not.being able.to.find.u... it.says i have a fb email.. ill try.sending u that.one... once u find.me.ull.find.mrs. we had.issues.finding each iyher.as.welk


----------



## vonamausi

oh silly.phone... went.to.fix a spelling and.BAM.. its posting gah!! so ya.. yesterday i.list my plug.. but before.i seen that i woke.almost an hr.early with MAJOR energie.and.BEST mood.ever!! NOTHING irritated or.ticked.me.off.. that was more.amazing than the.plug getting flushed haha. i guess i can count.myself.lucky considering the.nurse.wasnt planning on seeing me.again.. i dunno.. i.sorta feel cool.with.whatever happens now.. i.dont.feel.freaked.out or nothing.. even.though hubby is.on.road... worst.case it will be a.skype birth... all.is.set up.for.bb 100% as.of.today. sorta felt.the need.to.finish everything up.today. first time.im.sitting.down.since 6.30 this morn and its 3.30 now. developing a headache... oh anither.strange.thing... tmi i suppose.. but hey... i.feel.safe here haha.. i bm THREE times.yesterdy!!! holy crap..litterally! and.AGAIN this.morn.. i must have been full.of shhhh haha and it wasnt.the.runny.kind.either.. ooooddddd... my body going insane ! 
MRS ur inching closer.to d day!!!! whooop!! cant wait.to.see.pics!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Hope something happens for you soon, I'm anxious to know the gender!
And i wish my doctor would tell me i needed deposits nightly! 
He told us on the 16th at my 37 week app, no sex) :
im not sure why though, he couldn't feel lo head or anything?
but we're still dtd lol just being easier haha!
I'm ready for this baby to come out so as long as there aren't any signs of complications I'm guessing sex is safe :p
and i want to start walking but dh is a couch potato and doesn't want me too >:/


----------



## vonamausi

yesterday i went ahead and checked my cervix to.see what it felt like closed... today after.being.crampy i just checked..... i.can.now.insert.one.finger and.i.SWEAR i feel.the bag of.waters ! ya... creepy.. i think.i.wont.be.doing that again


----------



## Premomt

Von! Keept the digits outa there!!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Your braver than i am, lol!
I'm scared to even attempt to check.
i hope mine progresses as quickly as yours though
maybe your doctor was expecting it so he wanted to check sooner than a weeks time.
keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Premomt

I wanted to comment more last night but was too tired and on my phone.
Von~
I can not believe at age 9 your daughter started her period!!! Well I take that back... I can believe it. My cousin started at that age too about 10 years ago. It just kills me that girls are starting younger and younger now... 
Some may think it's not related, but I feel that all the growth hormones pumped into the cows, chickens and pigs we eat have a huge part in the fact that the younger generation is going through puberty much MUCH earlier.
The hormones are given to the livestock to get it to mature earlier... Why wouldn't it affect another mammal that ingests it?
This is one of the reasons I like to purchase organic local meats.
And Von~
I dreamt last night about loosing my plug :haha: thanks for that lol!
I know that your plug can replenish itself, but it sounds like you will be the first of us to go von  Darn you for already having kids :winkwink:

Well today is my last day of work! I have only one (paying) client, then waxing my best friend. which will be nice. not too stressful, and an easy day. I'm very much looking forward to no more work for a bit. But I'm scared about the lack of income too.

Oh and remember how I said DH was being distant the past few days? well yesterday he flipped a switch. He came home after work and cleaned the whole house and did all the laundry and told me he's just super stressed about all that goes along with raising a child and how shitty the economy is and that he's sorry he'd checked out over the past few weeks. :shock: caught me a little off guard, but I was thankful he realized he had done this, and that how he was acting couldn't continue. I just hope this wave of a funk doesn't sweep over him again before the baby is born. Honestly his honesty stressed ME out. I don't need that kinda feeling right now!
Men... lol :wacko:


----------



## shradha

Von- you are one brave lady.....I am too scared to try...my belly seems to have dropped low and I feel pricky and poky all the day...i know it's early...but I have been getting some weird dreams of lately. I feel I may go into labour before my DD....

Premomt- it is good that dh has finally realized his mistakes....enjoy the pampering....

Mrs- it's really shocking to know that your doc hasn't told you About the gender....but y?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

S- i already know the gender, i was saying I'm anxious for premom because she hasn't found out. Lol
pre -i think your right about all the horomones in our meat causing early puberty! 
Dh and i try to buy all organic too.
von-i agree with pre you will probably be the first of us to go, I'm jealous! :p lol


----------



## vonamausi

with my luck ill b last hahaha!


----------



## shradha

Mrs- lol....ok I got it wrong.....

Premomt- I too try and buy organic meat but I am more of a sea food lover so I can't choose.

I guess I am, going to go into labour first..... From the past few days I can't sleep at night...these pricking and poking are bad....mom was telling me it can be contraction pain....did you all experience like this ?


----------



## vonamausi

i hot those poking pains.where it feels like.shes jabbing her finger through my cervix.. and alotta pressure.. its different for everyone.. mine always started out with period like.cramping and braxton hicks sort of contractions getting more painful with everyone. i just always sorta knew... best indication is when ur.water.breaks but that.dont alwaysbhappen


----------



## Premomt

Yea I don't have any "pricking and poking" type pains. I generally feel my BH contractions by feeling like I have to pee. Then can feel my hard tummy. Or sometimes the sensation starts low in my abdomen and spreads up getting more painful as the time progresses. 

I want to share pics from the maternity session but its such a pain to have to resize them, then upload them on here.
I wish I could find you girls on FB...


----------



## Premomt

OK von and mrs I changed my FB settings so that "anyone can contact" me. Maybe that will enable you to find me on FB? Try using the info I gave you in the PM... I won't leave it open like that for long tho, maybe a few days at most. I am very private usually with FB. :winkwink:


----------



## Premomt

I wish I could have this translated... LOL! https://youtu.be/ZlsPXpR2ORU


----------



## vonamausi

still cant find.u.premomt.. but i did send u a pm... try those


----------



## Premomt

So freaking annoying!!!!! Im on my phone now but tomorrow ill go into my user settings amd try and find something more to have you search by.
Grumble grumble.... :gun:


----------



## vonamausi

been in bed for hrs now. tossing turning... constand menstrual cramps... intense enough that i CANNOT sleep. they r constand so i dont know what the heck


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I couldn't find you either >:l
Hope everything is ok von! Keep us updated!


----------



## shradha

Von- I think you are going into labour....all the best... Call your midwife....waiting for the good news..god bless you two....


----------



## shradha

Sometimes I feel pain like AF which stays for few seconds and goes....generally at night....I find my lower belly pulling, heavy and feel uneasy....I actually can't shift from side to straight position....my legs can't move..... Finally yesterday after 5 days I could sleep for few hours...thank god I needed that sleep .was getting crazy..... I am going to ask the doctor tom.....


----------



## Premomt

Von - fingers crossed its not a false start! If you have news share!
S- I get that way too where I can't move or my leg goes numb sometimes.I think baby shifts and sits on a nerve for a bit then I try to move and wham! Pain or numbness. :shrug:
I've been working the accupressure points more to no avail... baby will just come when it wants I guess...


----------



## Premomt

OK i changed my settings AGAIN and hopefully this time you'll be able to find me. I changed the "who can look me up by email I provided" and "who can look my timeline up by name" to Everyone. 
If this doesn't do it I don't think we can be fb friends ROTFLMAO :wacko:

Von~ What's the story morning glory??


----------



## vonamausi

ohhhh hun.... wait for rant... im still crampin... ill explain later:-\


----------



## vonamausi

OMG i think i found u!


----------



## Premomt

YAY! you found me! Nice pics ladies!
Von~ I'm curious with what's going on... sucks you're cramping with no real reason. but then again, anything that goes on now shortens what goes on later. Makes me wish I had some "going's ons..."
The only thing I had go on today has been lots of movement, and a strange stretching pain on my right (where bebe lies) Felt like muscles seperating :( not a fun feeling. but it didn't last for more than 30 min.

My mom came over again today and helped do some weird cleaning I never do like the refrigerator and oven. My husband helped her since he had the day off. They cleaned out the enitre refrigerator freezer oven and microwave and kitchen. lots of old food thrown out, and now my fridge is sparkely clean!
I changed the linnens out in our room, and started filing some paperwork then got distracted and started getting a list of things together for our tax prep to be done. then got distracted again and vaccumed the house and did 2 loads of laundry. LOL, ADD cleaning anyone?
After a few hrs of cleaning, we all went to lunch. After lunch is when I had that odd pain. so IDK what it was. Gas maybe...
Still keeping up with the supplements, and Ill do another round of accupressure massaging tonight too.

Had two awful nights of sleep the last two nights. Sat am I woke up around 3:30 and couldn't fall back asleep real well, then last night I didn't end up falling asleep until after midnight. DH and I had another tiff.. Mostly I was overtired and wanted him to come to bed, but he decided that the nap he took earlier in the day was good, and that he wanted to stay up and finish off an entire bottle of wine by himself, after drinking about half a larger bottle at my parents house earlier. :shock: I wish he knew how to say enough is enough. and not just one more.
It really pisses me off right now especially because I could go into labor at any point, and what good is he if hes three sheets to the wind and I don't feel comfortable with him driving me to the birth center? FFS... I just don't know if I'm over reacting or not. :-/

But today he was very helpful, he installed the diaper sprayer on the toilet, helped clean, and now he's making dinner while I play on here.
12 days till d day...hopefully. LOL!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Hope your feeling better von.
and pre i don't think you're overreacting, that would cause an awful mess if he was drunk while you were starting labor, 
And not to mention another argument lol.
Maybe its just the stress of the whole upcoming due date though, who knows with the male species :p ha!
I went to doc today and everything is going good, lo is being stubborn so i don't think i have to worry about going before my induction date.
which will be confirmed this Thursday! 
I'm beyond overjoyed and excited!
They narrowed it down to the 31st, 1st, or the 4th!
Cross your fingers girls that they give me the 31st (;


----------



## Premomt

Oh boy!! that's exciting! But I hope you go natural... ;-)


----------



## vonamausi

good morning<3 so last night i actually slept!! aaaammaazing!! so it started sunday after lunch.. really bad menstrual cramps:-( i went to bed.shortly after kids went at 8 .. snoozed till around 11 and.then.couldnt take pain nomore.... went and walked around a lil... made a snack since i was feeling in between hungry and nauseous. went back to bed just after 12. i was.excausted but real sore. ya but sleep was impossible. cramping was intense and CONSTANT:-( along with that came restless leg syndrome. drove me NUTS. Just.as i was thinking there.is.a.chance of me maybe drifting of to at least a snooze.. i hear my dog pukeing... soooo i get up and.clean that up... only for.her to puke again x-( i.seen she ate grass which she.dug up from under snow. so i.lay back.down... 3 am... half.hr later she does it again... my.pain.was still hoing strong.so i tried.not.to get.mad.and.told.myself moving is better than doing nothing. cleaned.that up.. the wind.was.crazy.out and it was.howling in bbs room.cuz i had.window.cracked.tiniest bit. walked.in not turning in light.. wood.floor... as.i reach window.i.step into.something squishy.. barefoot.. now.it was.my turn to.nearly throw.up... my dog crapped on the.floor.. SOMETHING SHE.HAS NOT DONE.SINCE.BEING A.PUP! shes 5 now! i waddled.on tippy toes.to.disinfect my foot and.then.clean and.disinfect the.floor. warned.my.dog ONE more.thing and she.was.going out in garage! i.couldnt do much more otherwise i would.have woken kids.... it was a


----------



## vonamausi

fter 4 when i.layed.down and.prob close.to.5 when i fell into.a light sleep. my youngest.woke at 6... @ 6.30 alarm went for me to get kids up for school. 
all day i had.cramping mixed.with some.intense BH but nearly impossible to time... in the afternoon i.was told.on tuesday*today* its given a.weather.warning for.snow... and i had app with my.doc that us why i.didnt.bother calling labour and delivery unless my water.went. now.worried i.wouldnt.b anle.to.see him i.called.labour.and.delivery and they told.me it b best to.come in.. i.may be in early labour... so i try getting the ppl lined.up who.swore.theyd.b there... shocker. noone.picks up.phone... i.would.have.driven.. but ibhave.three.kids. inlaws.live next door.and.didnt.bother.pickin up .either. i was upset and went for.bath... didnt.help much but.decided.i.was.gonna.tuff.it.out. i finally.went.to.bed at 10 and.only woke.5times one.if.which was 3 am and.i.was.STARVING... This morn i feel alot less.crampy and even.though its snowing i might still b able.to.go to.see.doc.... we.will.see... sorrry.for.makin.this sooo long:-\


----------



## vonamausi

oh and DH is in the states.heading to tennessee for delivery... go figure..hes days away from here sigh! i had him call his parents and have a word with them about being there for when i go into labour. they r * insert cusswords here* so appareny thomas.had to.litterally beg them to.... anyways.. now i guess they will watch kids when i.go in when it happends... so i hope thomas will b home.. in otherwords when.he.gets here im gonna.make.sure i get all the DEPOSITS i can get to try getting going while hes home. i cannot believe that they would act soooo stupid! remember how i told u they.excpected a abortion... still.to.this.day they wont ask how i am or how.bb is GAH!! they fabour my girl and the boys come last.. soo.sad! ok... im done.. sowwy lol


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Ugh! Your in laws sound unbearable!
Hope you make it to the dr, and get good news.
Hopefully lo will hold off until your dh gets back!
And I'm crossing my fingers and hoping i go naturally too pre, i finally talked oh into givin me deposits! But is there a set amount or can you get too much? LOL
i feel silly asking that but my doc advised against sex so can't consult him, you and von are officially my physicians d:


----------



## vonamausi

never too much lol..happy depositing haha.. well so doc said *drummroll*... i could go anytime* ... like DUH!


----------



## Premomt

IDK about your situation Mrs.~ I don't think having sex at this point is going to be an issue though even if you did ask your dr. I would think it would only have been to avoid preterm labor... But who knows. I think if youre comfortable then do it. LIterally :babydance:
Von~ What a time you've had over the past few days! Good for you for not freaking out and jumping the gun and getting all worked up and going into L&D . It must be hard knowing your hubs isn't there right now, and I can't even fathom your inlaws. Arseholes~! I hope when the time comes they will get their heads out of their asses and bury the crap they are dishing out now. DOesn't sound like it will happen though...

I think I overdid it a bit today. DH came home sick and I didn't want to be around him so I took off and went to the pet store for dog food and kitty litter, then to Lowes to do a return, then to walmart to get a few things including a watch I want to give DH. Then to the chiropractors for an adjustment. THen grocery shopping at two different places. I was DONE by the end of the day but I feel accomplished. 
I stocked up on food *just in case* so DH and I won't have to worry about what's for dinner if baby comes in the next two weeks or so.
I also have a few meals made up in extra batches in the freezer so all we have to do is reheat them. Goulash, enchiladas, soups, and a few crock pot throw togethers.
Is anyone else hoping that friends and family will pitch in to feed your new family when baby comes? I am... I have a few friends and relatives who are in church groups or mom groups who tell me how they had dinners provided for a month after birth. How nice would that be?:cloud9: I was told about www.foodtidings.com and made a schedule people could sign up for. So far only two people have :-( and one other said she'd drop something off the week I'm due... Wishful thinking that my far away relatives would order a pizza online to have delivered to us or something like that.. LOL~
I know my mom will definitly make us some food, and my best friend neighbor will also make us a dinner or two. so we won't be too hard up I'm sure.
I guess this is where "friends" come in handy... (we really don't have a lot of "close" friends...) :shrug:

Its only been one day on maternity leave and I'm already asking myself when baby will be here already...:wacko: I can't fathom if baby decides to wait till valentines day....

OH so the watch~ I wanted to get it for him for christmas to have for the birth, and also because he wanted one to replace the one he's had for ages... but I couldn't afford it then. So I splurged a tiny bit today and got it for him. And I want to give it to him~! Part of me wants to wait till the birth, and part of me wants to give it to him now so he can get familliar with its functions... And I also want to have it engraved, but I am torn with what to put on it... 
Thoughts:
Baby's birthday and time
"We Love You Daddy!"
"Always make time for family."

What do you think?


----------



## vonamausi

sweet idea with the watch.. hmmm i think u should.give it to him on the day u turn 39weeks... so tomorrow? today was not too bad.. other than regular.preggo pains it was minimal. odd. i did however get.pretty mad.today .. i think.i simply got overwhelmed.with what ppl were.excpecting if.me including my kids... and ppl texting me.wanting.imediate replies... holy.crap ppl... take a.number.. i WILL get.to u! im home.alone now.9months.preggo.with three.kids and.a.shitload of.chores.to.do! i have animals.that.need.tending ... kids.that need.and.want my attention.. household.. need.i say more??? see... getting worked up again already:-\ and absolutely NOONE offering a hand... 
gotta say pre... i have never had anyone.cook.for.me.for.any of my births:-( never had any help other.than.dh who.stayed.home.for.a.week... my inlaws have always been no help so im used to that! my best.friend.who.moved a.while.back.is.coming back.in a few.months and she will b there.if.i need.anything.. i know that uhhhh look at my fantabulous typeing skills on this.darn phone.again.. uggh.sorry:-\ sooooo MRS.... WHEN is.D.DAY??? Im.telling u.. once.dh.gets.back hopefully next week.he.wont.leave.the.bedroom.for days! sigh!


----------



## Premomt

I couldn't wait. I gave it to him last night along with a valentines day card lol. It fitbhim perfectly and he loves it :happydance: and I think ill have the babys birthday engraved on it later.
Honestly von I dont know how you do it as it is and then add that ppl want you to be at their beck and call... its too much. 
If I was there id make you a meal or two or at least pick up some timmy hos for ya :winkwink:
Had a dr appt today. Nothing new really. We went over our birth plan and discussed a few things. I've been doing some stimulation things to try and get somethi jn gto happen and I think I've made mt contractions stronger.. and I had a little pink on the tp earlier. Nothing goopy or copious... just different.
But the bh are not any more frequent just more painful.

Anyways- mrs when is d day?
And S- where are you and how are you?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

That was an awesome idea pre! 
I never thought to get dh a present :p
Von- i hope your in laws change the way they act soon!
I don't see how you do it without your dh or anybody's help. Shew.

No news on d day yet, but will find out at my app tomorrow 
still crossing my fingers for the 31st!
dh has been giving me 'deposits' as pre says lol but i don't feel like its doing anything ..
i did have what i think was 2 really strong, like stopped me in my tracks strong, bh last night. 
But then nothing else) :
lo has to have moved down atleast a little though cause I'm feeling alot of pressure, and my belly looks different, like more rounded and out?


----------



## Premomt

So I feel like something has definetly changed... I think baby has dropped, and engaged maybe... bh are waaaay more intense. I had a few in the night that woke me up out of a sound sleep. And of course I had to pee right after them. And if I change positions ill get a good one... and if I lie still I will too. Its like 4:30 am and since 3 I think I've had like 6-7really strong ones that I have to focus and breathe through.
Im wondering if im a bit dehydrated from yesterday... I didnt drink enough water...
Oh here's another one... oye!
I think im gonna put dh on alert today... 
Who knows maybe if I get up and move ttheyll quit...


----------



## vonamausi

uuuhhhh ggooddddd luck!! soo exciting!!


----------



## Premomt

Well I got up made a bagle and a drink and ate with dh before he went to work. I had a few really strong ones but now im sitting on the couch and they've slowed way down. So its just practice it seems... im gonna chill for a bit more and hopefully go back to bed in a bit. 
Oh another one...


----------



## vonamausi

i think u r totally workin on it!


----------



## Premomt

Went back to bed and had 2 more. But was able to sleep between. No im gonna get up for the day and see how it goes. 
And btw-youll notice a grammar and spelling difference now as im using my phone a bit more to getnon here :) sorry in advance!


----------



## Premomt

Oh and progress not pain right von?;-)


----------



## vonamausi

HA! noone.is.worse than ME!


----------



## vonamausi

well... dont.think anyone.REALLY wants to know this but i got the.poops again... and right after i got MAJOR pressure.again with lower backpain and.menstrual.crampin... like... whut?? forth.preggohood and all is.sooo different!! and to top it all off.. school.closure.due.to bad weather! 
lol pre when i said noone is as bad as me i meant my fine.typeing skills on the phone


----------



## Premomt

Oh goodness... so you've got the kiddos to occupy today eh? Fun times... the pooing I've been told is a early labor sign too ya know. So you could just be cleaning out so ya dont poo onnthe table! :winkwink:


----------



## Premomt

Oh goodness... so you've got the kiddos to occupy today eh? Fun times... the pooing I've been told is a early labor sign too ya know. So you could just be cleaning out so ya dont poo onnthe table! :winkwink: 
And youll have to let me know if you deliver sunny side up cause the low back stuff is an indicator of a face up babe. 
Which is where I've been feeling it too. Who knows...


----------



## Premomt

Mrs!~ News???? How'd your appt go?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I'm 1cm dilated, but lo is still not decended to where dr can feel his head and my cervix is still high up, but a tad bit softer. I think thanks to me and dh gettin busy (; ha!
Which dr still doesn't know is going on and isn't advising, i even had to lie and tell him we had stopped! /:
But as long as braylen scoots his stubborn butt down and i can get dilated atleast 2 more cm then i will be induced on the 31st
only one week to go!! 
i will go back monday @ 1 to see how my cervix is coming along. 
Then if all is well will see doc one last time on 30th and register at the hospital.
how are you ladies? Any updates?


----------



## Premomt

Well after a rather non eventful day yesterday, here I sit at 3 am contracting again. And regularly too. 
I want to keep track of my progress for future for myself and for others so i'm gonna recap what's been going on in the past few days...:thumbup:

Lets see~ This all started 2 days ago now on the 23rd of Jan. That day and the day before were FULL of nesting! I went out to the store and stocked up on groceries and bought the last few things for the babys room to keep it organized. 
I've been taking Evening primrose oil orally 3x a day and inserting it at night, I've been taking Dr. Christophers Labor prep as suggested on the label (2pills 3x daily now) and been drinking Red Raspberry Leaf Tea all for the past few weeks in order to prep my body for its upcoming job.
So two days ago on the 23rd~ I got up at a decent time and did the usual morning routine. The one thing I did differently was use nipple stimulation in the shower. This (along with some other techniques like accupressure, herbs, sex, walking etc) is supposed to help induce labor. So I thought what the heck and gave it a try. 
Then I also, ahem*, had a release :blush: self provided since dh was at work.
For the rest of that day and since then my contractions have changed. They on the 24 woke me up a few times in the middle of the night. Then around 3 they woke me up and were really consistant for about an hour or so, but then petered off and I ended up going back to sleep. It felt like they were stronger, but no more frequent throughout the rest of the day. It just felt like when I had one that baby was really low, almost pushing on my rectum. 
Another BnB member described the feeling "like a ball appeared in my butt". And that's how I'd describe it too lol! Made me think I had to poo every time after one.:dohh:
Then last night after a rather non eventful day of random BH contractions I went to the bathroom and when I pulled my pants down I could feel that I was sticking to my underwear:blush: turns out~ I was loosing my plug. 
TMI: It's a nice brownish tinged color. My cervix has always been sensitive, so I'm guessing that's why.

So here I sit, timing my contractions (which are averaging to be about 6 min apart and a min long) and wondering if I should wake DH up or not... I've already texted the doula, though she hasn't responded so I'm not sure it woke her up lol.
DH will be getting up for work soon anyways, so I guess I'll just wait till hes awake and go from there.
Is this it??


----------



## vonamausi

uuuhhh cant wait for update!!! all the best<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Premomt

update: contractions have not subsided this time. and have gotten closer together. I went back to bed, talked to dh a bit and decided he would go to work and I'd call if things got heavier.
I feel in and out of sleep being woken up by contractions every 10 min or so. at around 6 i felt like I needed to poo, so got up and decided while on the pot that a bath sounded good.
So I stayed in the tub for about 30 min with contractions I couldn't really time, and then went back to bed. Again I slept on and off with contractions waking me up every 10 min or so.
At some point I woke with a contraction and looked at my phone and noticed I had a message from our photographer (whom I had texted earlier) I read it and decided not to message her back right away, but then she texted me so I told her what was going on, then messaged the Doula again with more info. The doula then called me and we discussed what was going on. I told her at that point I could probably lie in bed and be lazy for a bit. But then when I got off the phone with her I decided I was hungry and got up.
Well HELLO contractions... As soon as I moved they came on hard and fast(er).
So in between contractions I made some oatmeal, and a protein drink and just as I was about to sit down my mom comes over.
I had called her to let her know what was going on earlier and she swung by before work. She really wanted to come with us to the center, but I polietly told her we didn't want anyone but professionals there but that she was welcomed to come over after we were home and settled. She was a bit dissapointed but understood.
So I called DH and told him to come back home (after being at work for 3 hours or so lol) and he's here now getting things together and picking up the house a bit.
Other than that~ waiting waiting...


----------



## vonamausi

Yiiippiiiieeeee!!! Ur gonna b a mama.latest after.midnight!!!


----------



## vonamausi

today pop meeee!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Pre update??!!
von, your belly is cute! definitely lower than mine lol
so last night i had really strong bh and tmi but i literally could have poo'd through a screen door lmao. It was horrendous :p
nothing new today though :/


----------



## vonamausi

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## Premomt

nothing new...


----------



## vonamausi

come on pre!!! we r rooting for u!!!


----------



## vonamausi

i have a feeling pre is going through some excitement right.now


----------



## vonamausi

PREMOMT.DID IT<3<3<3<3

:baby:


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I love this picture!
cant wait to read your birth story 
Congratulations, and lovee her name<3


----------



## Premomt

hi ladiies! typing one handed right now... cause im holdding a baby in the other!!

ill check back in a while and give yall an update!


----------



## vonamausi

cant wait<3


----------



## countrygirl86

Congrats pre! I'm so happy for you and can't wait to hear the details :)


----------



## shradha

Premomt- Congrats dear! Finally the wait is over:hugs::happydance:....So happy for you...... How is the LO doing? Are you back home?

Von- cute bump! Now you are next.....waitg..

Mrs- how are you ?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I'm good S, how are you? Any updates?
I had app today, baby is still head down but very high up ..
Going back on Wednesday to have an ultrasound and another cervix check. 
Was told to come with bags packed as i could be admitted if all is favorable and if so lo will be here Thursday!  
Cross your fingers and pray braylen cooperates ladies!
Pre how is life with miss Isabella?  are you recovering ok?
von-any updates or changes?


----------



## shradha

Mrs- i am fine. My next appointment is on 4th feb. Had visited the doctor 3 days ago. She said LO head ia down but high ..just like you..she said everything is fine I asked her about all the discomforts and she said it's normal. She told me to go out and shop and see movies. If pain comes come to the hospital.


----------



## vonamausi

hey.. im on leak watch:-\ they suspect i have a.slow leak. first.pregnancy i slow leaked for a week and they r NOT wanting that again since i also have group b strep positive and will need antibiotics. i have TONS of menstrual cramping... on the 27th i think.it was i wet my pants and chair..possibly a.leak... i always wear liners.and.they absorb alot... so yesterday the 28th in the shower i had bloddy.show but was gone.when i got outta shower...afternoon i had a soaked liner. so i.called.l&d and.surprise.. wanted me in... we agreed if i put on a fresh liner.and.it would.soak.withing.couple.hrs.id.come in.. well it was.damp.. not soaked. i was.excausted.so i.crashed instead. now here i am at4 am with cramps again. its a constand.cramp like u get when u get ur period and honestly new to me.. i got.it in biys with my other.preggohoods but not this.long and.intence as.this.so im a.bit annoyed.and.frustrated. hubby will.b home.sometime.today so i will habe easier.time getting checked.now. i.dont.wanna.rush to.thenhospital.since i.have app anyways.on the.30th.. but if. i have another mishap today i will get checked... dont.wann.risk bb getting infection!! 
OH hi.country.soo nice to.see u r back! i was.creeping this threat way long before i wrote and u stopped posting. hope.all is.well.with u! sooo im rambling.. and typos as.lovely as ever sigh...


----------



## Premomt

Congrats Mrs!!! Braylen is beautiful!!

Here for your reading pleasure is Isabella's birth story~
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1724971-our-little-water-baby.html#post25337691


----------



## Butterfly89

OMG. I have not been on this board in forever! I'm a terrible bump buddy, LOL.

I just finally remembered to check back in! I am going to read back and catch up as I see I've missed a lot. But congrats to the ladies who have their LOs in their arms already!! ^_^ 

I'm still waiting, hehehe.


----------



## Premomt

Butterfly! good to see you!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Awesome birth story pre!
i can't believe we both have our lo's with us. It feels like just yesterday we were all saying how ready we were lol.
I'll post my story soon, I'm too tired right now though lol hoping to get a short nap while he's sleeping :p 
hope to see the rest of you ladies lo's soon!


----------



## Premomt

Oh mrs I don't expect to hear your full story for weeks LOL! it was so hard to find time to write mine...
But do tell- what was Braylens weight and length and time of birth??


----------



## MrsBabyBump

7.2 lbs and 20 inches long 
born via c section Wednesday morning at 10:40.


----------



## vonamausi

is it my turn yet???


----------



## Premomt

yes!!! come on bebe!!!!


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Definitely!
any good news??


----------



## shradha

Mrs- hurray congrats... how are you doing? Waiting 2 see your lo...
Premont- loved your story....your princess is a darling...
Vona- how are u?

Had doct app...she said I will have a scan on monday...and if lo doesnt come soon I will be induced....


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I'm doing better than i ever expected.
I was terrified i wouldn't be able to do anything but lay in bed once i got home.
I was wrong, thank goodness! Ive been as active as always
cesarean's aren't that bad.
how is everyone? Any updates?updated


----------



## Premomt

Be careful Mrs! your bod may decieve you! just take it easy while you HAVE an excuse to do so lol, soon enough you won't AND you'll have a toddler to run around after!

I'm doing alright~ BF is hard, nights are hard... Days are alright~ though she does have an hr of constant screaming during the day. But the bright eyed, inquisitive looking around and smiles earlier in the day and the fact that hubs takes over at night for a bit is helpful :thumbup:

S~ I hope baby decides to come before dr's try and induce! natural birth is AMAZING!
and Von~ you need to start dancing and masturbating and orgasiming to get shit going already! your body is just too good at being pregnant aparently :winkwink:


----------



## vonamausi

oh gees.orgasm.. WHATS THAT??? i been loosing bloody plug for.days.. who knew a person could have so much of it!!! contractions for ever.. im.already 3 cm since thursday.. he did a good.sweep and told me he.was.on call all weekend told.me.hed.see.me.there... PPFFFTTT!! I go.from being told id never get her to.term to dangerously going past my dd... WHINE! IM.DONE.DONE.DONE!!! OUT OUT OUT!


----------



## Premomt

Soon girlie.... soon...


----------



## vonamausi

middle of night in a blizzard and i got THE nastiest menstrual cramps mixed with contractions... end of rant :-(


----------



## Premomt

Oh boy. Is it time?


----------



## vonamausi

i STILL got cramping and mild contractions but nothing is progressing enough for me to go in


----------



## MrsBabyBump

Come on bb!


----------



## vonamausi

look.. hello and good bye due date


----------



## Premomt

:-/ due date shmu date. Shes gonna come when she wants I guess! And shes probablly gonna make a grand entrance... be ready! 
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Premomt

Von~ do you want me to ship you my EPO and labor prep pills? maybe it'd be murphy's law that as soon as I put them in the mail you'd go into labor for real. :wacko: You poor thing... 
And to think all this time you and your dr thought you wouldnt see D day...!

Have you ladies subscribed to my journal? I've been finding more time to write lately :thumbup: and I have a story to tell about last night that i hope to get up today on there...:dohh:


----------



## Premomt

COngrats von~ your little girlie is so adorable!

Mrs~ baby story!!! and pics!!!
S~ how are you doing??


----------



## MrsBabyBump

I'll do that next time I'm not using my phone to check bnb


----------

